# SS 2015 opening thread!



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know it's very early, but as I explained on another thread, I'm abandoning the fluffs to head back to Ireland tomorrow to see my folks for Christmas, so had to open my SS early.

Where do I start with my thanks! Oh, how I wish I could have taken pictures so that my SS could have seen the happiness the present brought!

I couldn't believe how many presents came through my door, and unwrapping them was so, so much fun! Mind you, I did have to wrestle ribbon out of Tango's mouth one an all too frequent basis (he's a ribbon and string guzzler, and thought all his Birthdays had come at once!), but the wrapping paper was a huge hit, as were all the goodies inside!

I couldn't have asked for more. The first thing out were a bunch of wickedly cool teasers! Feathers, tassles, sparkly, we had it all! The kitten went a bit bananas at this point, stealing two at once and running off with them both in her mouth, howling and yowling about what a brave Zippy she was, and how she'd caught these all by herself, and weren't we pleased with her!

Tango meanwhile, muscled in on his very own set of presents. And oh what a set they were! The stink hit me first, that indefinable smell of stinky feet and rotten cheese! Tango went wild before I had even got everything out of its packaging. he got a cushion and a mouse with what I'm assuming is Valerian in there, and then, favourite of all, a big fat stinky plague rat! He's currently off his face on all the good stuff they had in them!

Zipps had her own present to open too! It came in a beautiful box with little stickies on the outside so I could feel the pattern! Inside were 2 massive crinkly balls which were almost bigger than her! And lots of little pompoms, some with crinkly in and some without. She loved them all, and had great fun chasing! But there was more to come. Tucked inside another package was Zipp's favouritest thing in the whole wide world. Springs! She really, really, really loves these toys, and she got loads! Straight away I took one out for her. She grabbed it. I threw another. She dropped the first and picked up the second. I threw a third! She plopped down on her little bum right in the middle of them all, pur a paw on the nearest one, looked very confused, then ran off to hide them all! She's spent the last hour chargint up and down the hall after the one she kept out for herself. She's panting, but is still going so fast she's skidding on the hall floor!

But there was more to come! Next out was some tasty tuna loin for them both. They haven't had this yet, but I know they'll love it. This will be a real treat for Zipps as she's never had it, and I know Mr T will take my hand off for it as he loves it so much!

And then more! The last parcel for the cats was a Kong Glide N Seek! I've been wanting one of these for ages, and it didn't disappoint! I had to turn it off in the end as it was sending hyper Zipps and stoned Tango over the edge, but they really got into playing with it and loved every minute!

Now it was my turn, and yet again, my SS outdid themselves. First out was a packet of caramel chocolate penguins from hotel Chocolat. Not only do I love hotel Chocolat, but caramel is my absolute favourite chocolate that they do! I was completely made up, but my next present was even better! My super duper SS sent me a CD audiobook of A Street Cat Named Bob. Wow, wow, wow!

I don't even know where to begin with my thanks. This really was a truly outstanding set of gifts, and the thought and preparation that went into them all was astounding. And I was right, the Christmas card did have braille on it! I swear, I'll never get used to getting braille cards. Always brings a tear to my eye whenever someone's thoughtful enough to organise this.

SS, I wish I knew who you were in person so that I could thank youpropperly, as this doesn't do justice to the pleasure your gifts brought to this house in a particularly difficult time for me and mine. I can only thank you from the bottom of my heart, and apologise for the no photos. I hope my words do it justice and help you paint a picture in your mind.

Christmas has definitely come early to this household!

I probably won't be on much at all now, so I'd like to wish you all a very merry Christmas!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww I can't think of a better way to start the Christmas opening thread than with Carly's opening post - just wonderful!!

Did you get a clue as to who your SS is?

Do you want to know??????

Have a wonderful time in Ireland and wishing you a very merry Christmas lovely xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

How lovely @carly87 your pressies sound just perfect. It sounds like Tango and Zippy think they were too.

Have a lovely time in Ireland and Merry Christmas to you and your Fluffs xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awww Carly that has made me well up, what a lovely post to kick things off :Happy

Did your SS leave you any kind of clue?

Merry Christmas when it comes have a fab time in Ireland xxxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Aww Carly, that all sounds amazing. I'm teary reading your post. The gifts are so very thoughtful and personal.

I hope you have a peaceful time in Ireland and recharge your batteries.

Lots if love, have a merry Christmas and a great new year


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh wow, I'm also having a little sob at your post Carly - Thank you for describing your gifts so well. Sounds like the fluffs were very pleased! I hope you have a wonderful Christmas in Ireland xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Nothing's more cheery than seeing someone happy. That all sounds really brilliant and so thoughtful. I think we should all know who this lovely mystery giver is as others will come to light later, especially as they can't see pics of the presents being opened. Have a lovely Christmas in Ireland Carly from me and Mr and Mrs T xx.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tears in my eyes here too. What a wonderful description of the action - who needs photos! Such a thoughtful Secret Santa.
Have a fantastic Christmas with your family in Ireland and I hope the fluffs don't miss you too much - or vice versa!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all!

There weren't any clues that I could find. The tags only had names on I think (D was reading to me and he's dyslexic, so I didn't ask much beyond the names when he said there was nothing else), and the card just said from SS. Curiosity is killing me!

HB, if the SS is happy to reveal themselves, then I'd love to know!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well she promised to make it extra special for you and certainly fulfilled that @alixtaylor 
where are you????


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww that's absolutely lovely Carly! Merry Christmas to you all and well done Alix for being such a thoughtful amazing SS. Xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alix, I can't send you a PM because my software won't let me initiate without help, but thank you thank you thank you sososososososososososo much! Seriously Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I've got a crazy weekend as leaving for Switzerland early next week and have hospital appointments and procedures needed for my bad back (which it turns out is two slipped discs) so following Carly's lead I have opened mine this morning - I just won't have a chance to post any photos before I go, so apologies for doing it so early! But wow... So much lovely stuff!

Here come the pics.. But to summarise, Alfie and Novi ADORE the wand toy with the feather on it. It's huge! And such good quality. Alfie has been growling and going crazy for it - I've never heard him growl before! Novi loves the pipe cleaners, although her current game is trying to drown them in the water bowl! And... It appears Alfie reacts to catnip, who knew?! He's been going slightly loopy over the beaver toy filled with the strong stuff! Little miss moody pants Loca's favourite thing is unsurprisingly the box! And the dreamies! They all had a little treat time earlier. I'll try and post a video!

I love my gifts! A little plaque to hang on the door and a gorgeous cat pen with a bell on it!

Thank you SO much. On to the clue (see pic)... I think I've figured it out. @daisysmama - is it you?!? Thank you, thank you! The babies and I are very grateful!!

Argh the photos are all out of order, sorry! MORE photos to follow....


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

More photos...









































































Thank you again!!! So happy!

Will try and upload video next...


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Link to video - you can see the drowned pipe cleaners in the water bowl!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't participate in the PF secret Santa this year because I was in the middle of a house move. I knew I'd regret it! Lovely to see all the gifts being opened though. I'll definitely take part next year. I've bought Dylan and Ruby a cardboard scratcher each and a door hanging bird from zooplus so they should be happy. Keep the photos coming


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

More More More! 
I'm terrible lol. Anyone else going away before Christmas and opening there's? Lol! What wonderful gifts!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww @LizzieandLoca what lovely presents! The kitties are having a ball!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so excited that this thread has started already! It sounds like all the kitties are loving their presents.

Ours won't be opened until boxing day as I'm spending Christmas day with OH's family so won't really have time. Can't wait! (I think I'm actually more excited about boxing day!).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww how lovely of Dasiymama and Alfie and Novi obvioulsy love EVERYTHING lol!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks very exciting and great fun and is obviously much appreciated, lucky kitties.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Alfie and Novi are STILL playing. I've had to hide the flying frenzy as they have already tried to destroy it - we have feathers dotted all over the place! 

Loca has never really been one for playing with me but she's enjoying batting the little rubber balls about. She's all about the dreamies though, that one!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely photos! It's great to see the cats enjoying their gifts. x :Happy


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I've just realised that it feels like I've overshadowed @carly87 's lovely and touching post with all my silly photos which really wasn't my intention! I was just so excited to post them! Hope it doesn't come across like I'm stealing the limelight...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LizzieandLoca said:


> I've just realised that it feels like I've overshadowed @carly87 's lovely and touching post with all my silly photos which really wasn't my intention! I was just so excited to post them! Hope it doesn't come across like I'm stealing the limelight...


Don't be silly!! This is the opening thread so the more photos the better - I thought Carly's post couldn't have been better for the 1st opening too!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

@LizzieandLoca yes it was me! So glad that your gang like their presents and the catnip is a hit! Lovely to see so many pictures and the video


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks again @daisysmama - so thoughtful! Couldn't be happier!! Have a very happy Christmas! Kisses to Ernie and madam!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

No problem 
Have a fab time in switzerland and a very Merry Christmas


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

@daisysmama Here's a little thank you message from Novi - she's very tired from all that playing, as you can see!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Bless her. She is adorable and very welcome! :Kiss


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@LizzieandLoca Lovely photos of your gorgeous trio, they look and sound like they've had a fab day 

Hope your hospital appointments and procedures go well. Have a lovely time in Switzerland  and Merry Christmas xxx



Blue-BearUK said:


> More More More!
> I'm terrible lol. Anyone else going away before Christmas and opening there's? Lol! What wonderful gifts!


That's what I was thinking  I love the opening thread makes me soooo excited to see all the kitties excited with their pressies


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

This thread has instantly made me feel much more Christmassy. And I've loved the descriptions and photos of the parcel contents


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well she promised to make it extra special for you and certainly fulfilled that @alixtaylor
> where are you????


Ah, I've been given away!  Sorry for the slow uptake, I've been at my work Christmas lunch all afternoon, feeling so full of pheasant pie!



carly87 said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> There weren't any clues that I could find. The tags only had names on I think (D was reading to me and he's dyslexic, so I didn't ask much beyond the names when he said there was nothing else), and the card just said from SS. Curiosity is killing me!
> 
> HB, if the SS is happy to reveal themselves, then I'd love to know!





carly87 said:


> Alix, I can't send you a PM because my software won't let me initiate without help, but thank you thank you thank you sososososososososososo much! Seriously Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


My pleasure! It was great fun buying all of the gifts and it's so lovely to hear how much you, Tango and Zippy are enjoying them!  Your description of the opening painted such an amazing picture, no photos necessary!

I did put a clue of 'Ginger & Spotty' under the secret santa sign off in the braille, but I think maybe they didn't print that bit? I couldn't read it to double check...

I hope you have a great christmas in Ireland, I'm sure Zippy and Tango will be kept entertained with all their new toys. 

xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Woo hoo let the openings begin , @carly87 you painted glorious pictures with you amazing descriptions of excitment and shenanigans with Tango and Zippy , happy Christmas lovely have a fab time in Ireland . @LizzieandLoca that vid of Novi saying thankyou is priceless and lLoca and Alfie look like they have been thoroughly spoilt by Santa Paws aka @daisysmama , have a lovely time in Switzerland xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fabulous pressies! What thoughtful gifts from both SSs, I can't wait to open ours but expect a lower level of interest from my weirdos


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So exciting to see presents being opened already!! Can't believe we've still a week to wait, I will save ours til Christmas morning as it will just be me and the puss cats in the morning


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving this thread already! 
@carly87 and @LizzieandLoca SS's are amazing! What a wonderful start to the opening thread! 
So excited to open ours, we will be doing it Christmas morning


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Eeek eeeek eeek! It's becoming so real now. Love the photos, videos and descriptions. Lucky kitties looking very happy. I can't wait a week, so jealous of the early openers. 
Must....resist....must...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh @carly87 that was a lovely opening post and @LizzieandLoca your kitty's look so adorable with all their pressi's. XX


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have lots of family to visit xmas day (eight newphews and nieces), so Bronn and I may open on xmas eve. Otherwise there wont be time to take photos/let him play with or eat anything.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

LizzieandLoca said:


> Link to video - you can see the drowned pipe cleaners in the water bowl!


They are so good waiting for their treats!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

MoochH said:


> They are so good waiting for their treats!


It's about the only time they're good! We have a little routine - we do it everyday, so they are very well behaved when it comes to dreamies!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Secret Santa #1 - Thank you so much for all our gifts! You've been incredibly kind and so generous!! I adore our card and the pictures are really special, thank you for my gifts too. We are so grateful for everything, I'm completely overwhelmed by how much we have been spoilt!! As I type Maddie is currently sleeping in the bed you sent, well they are all asleep after spending all morning playing with their new toys.




















































































































































































Thank you so much! 
Will post secret santa #2 next...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely photos, they look like they love all the presents bless them! :Happy


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww what absolutely lovely gifts, I love the bed!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the tinsel pompom pic x


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

@Shikoku what are the "pretty and witty" bottles? I can see there is writing lower down, but I can't read it...


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Body wash n bubble bath is what it says further down. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww you have been so lucky @Shikoku what lovely gifts!!

Do you know who it is yet lol?????


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> Secret Santa #1 - Thank you so much for all our gifts! You've been incredibly kind and so generous!! I adore our card and the pictures are really special, thank you for my gifts too. We are so grateful for everything, I'm completely overwhelmed by how much we have been spoilt!! As I type Maddie is currently sleeping in the bed you sent, well they are all asleep after spending all morning playing with their new toys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic photos and what lovely pressies!! Was there any clues??


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm loving seeing & hearing about the kitties enjoying their pressies! I was going to do mine today but Matilda vomited up her sardine lunch on my bed :Vomit so I'm leaving it until tomorrow now


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Secret Santa #2 - Again, thank you so much!! You've truly spoilt us, I was so shocked when I opened the box to see they each had a personalised stocking with their own little gifts! It really means a lot and every year I'll be sure to put a little gift inside for them. Thank you so much for my presents too! And when I opened the flying frenzy I burst into happy tears, it's something I have always wanted to get mine but never got round to it and they all absolutely love it!! Thank you ever so much!!!




















































































































































































You have both made my Christmas truly special and have been so generous, I can't believe how many gifts we have!! And my three love each and every single one, although they are still snoozing after their earlier play session lol. I took 358 pictures today so narrowing them down to just 20 each was really difficult! I don't think I could ever thank you both enough! I think I have figured out who you amazing people are from your brilliant clues and I will message you shortly to personally say thank you xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh @Shikoku your babies have some lovely presents, and you too! So lovely to see them being opened and the puss-cats having a play and getting interested. x


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Aww you have been so lucky @Shikoku what lovely gifts!!
> Do you know who it is yet lol?????


We have been incredibly lucky and they are amazing gifts! I think I have figured it out.



loroll1991 said:


> Fantastic photos and what lovely pressies!! Was there any clues??


Yes! I loved the clues, much better than the ones I did lol
SS #1 - @Charity? Mr and Mrs T?
















SS #2 - This one really made me think! But my guess is @Forester?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Shikoku said:


> We have been incredibly lucky and they are amazing gifts! I think I have figured it out.
> 
> Yes! I loved the clues, much better than the ones I did lol
> SS #1 - @Charity? Mr and Mrs T?
> ...


WOW!!!!!! Lucky kitties!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely to see more presents being opened! @Shikoku I love the stockings with their names, so sweet!

---

Seeing all these presents is making me worry I didn't get enough for my SS.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh those presents are all just wonderful! I love the personalised stockings too! Lucky lucky kitties!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

What lovely thoughtful gifts you all got , I agree on @Charity but not sure where you got @Forester from lol I'm probs just being thick :Bored


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Shikoku said:


> We have been incredibly lucky and they are amazing gifts! I think I have figured it out.
> 
> Yes! I loved the clues, much better than the ones I did lol
> SS #1 - @Charity? Mr and Mrs T?
> ...


Aww, I made it too easy.

Thanks for posting so many fabulous pictures of your gorgeous gang with their presents. I loved putting it together but you've made my day with your " opening" post.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I made it too easy as well. Thanks for the photos, its lovely to see your trio enjoying themselves with all their presents. Really enjoyed buying ours and putting parcels together for three beautiful kitties.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow @Shikoku the lovely stockings are amazing!!! The babies have been double spoiled today!!! Love your hat too!!

The clues were fab!! I might just have got @Charity's but would still be flummoxed after Christmas trying to work out @Forester!! I'd have been thrown by thinking blue-bear!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Wow @Shikoku the lovely stockings are amazing!!! The babies have been double spoiled today!!! Love your hat too!!
> 
> The clues were fab!! I might just have got @Charity's but would still be flummoxed after Christmas trying to work out @Forrester!! I'd have been thrown by thinking blue-bear!!!


I thought it was Bluebear as well though I remembered her clue is a little blue bear


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

idris said:


> What lovely thoughtful gifts you all got , I agree on @Charity but not sure where you got @Forester from lol I'm probs just being thick :Bored


TBH I now wish that I'd never thought of it. I can't stop singing " If you go down to the woods today. . . . ." :Singing :Bag


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh I think it's lovely and a really special clue. I love it! And got it too!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Awww I love this thread, what lovely, thoughtful presents everyone's kitties have had!  Can't wait to see more gifts being opened over the next few days!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What great and lovely gifts @Shikoku from your lovely SS's 

Loving both the clues  

I think Cat Chat have a lot of spoilt cats this Christmas and they well and truly deserve it! :Happy :Happy



Forester said:


> TBH I now wish that I'd never thought of it. I can't stop singing " If you go down to the woods today. . . . ." :Singing :Bag


You're sure of a big surprise! :Singing:Singing


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww amazing Secret Santas! Love all the pics! I've been very good and not opened the outside parcel! 
Love the clues, @Forester yours was so clever! I'd never have thought of something like that!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving the pics of cats with their presents and the clues!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

clues clues .... did someone say clues  wonderful pics of Secret Sata openings  @Forester that was genius and I loved @Charity's too , such thoughtful gifts and very lucky cats and slaves


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

deleted , finger slipped


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Well me & the oldies had a lot a fun opening their presents today (it was delayed after the sardine incident) , Matilda unwrapped her present again, I had rewrapped it after the last incident. The VERY stinky toy was definitely the star of the show with thesetwo, whatever is in there is pretty darn potent :Woot. Everything else got a good savage while they were in their frenzy :Cat. Rodney's flat out in the hall & Matilda is on my lap under the duvet, I think the old ones are proper worn out! I couldn't find a clue but whoever my SS is THANK YOU very much for spoiling us & I love the herbal tea, it's right up my street xxxx

Please excuse the watering can in my bedroom, it's the only vessel Matilda will drink out of 



































































I'm going to take a wild guess at who it was :Bookworm, @bluecordelia - was it you?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww bless them!!! They're both loving the stinky toy!! Lol!! So cute!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> What great and lovely gifts @Shikoku from your lovely SS's
> 
> Loving both the clues
> 
> ...





Susan M said:


> Aww amazing Secret Santas! Love all the pics! I've been very good and not opened the outside parcel!
> Love the clues, @Forester yours was so clever! I'd never have thought of something like that!





Azriel391 said:


> View attachment 255571
> clues clues .... did someone say clues  wonderful pics of Secret Sata openings  @Forester that was genius and I loved @Charity's too , such thoughtful gifts and very lucky cats and slaves


Thank you all 

@sarahecp You've got me slightly concerned now.....about surprises 

@Susan M and @Azriel391, sadly *not* so clever. Dumbo has sent out other things . . . and used the same clue again . Its hardly going to take any thought now.:Bag :Bag :Bag


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Forester bless you, you're too hard on yourself as you put in an amazing clue! I loved your idea! I totally forgot to put one in one of mine! And the other I struggled with so put the most rubbishy clue! I should have just gone with a bag of Popcorn but figured that was too easy!! Lol!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Forester it flummoxed me lol x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh bless @Matrod lovely photos of Matilda and Rodney opening their SS gifts  Made me chuckle Matilda in the empty boxand Rodney looking proudly at his stash of goodies. BTW love the idea of the watering can if tht is what she will drink from , really good idea  .... I wonder who your fantastic SS was


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yours was too clever for me too *Forester*, I could only work it out backwards once I knew it was you! 

Although we're not opening our presents, I couldn't wait any longer to see who my SS is but, having seen it, its very clever as I still haven't a clue at the moment so I am having to work on it.....could take a while .

*Matrod*, love your presents and the photos, it makes me laugh how interested all the kitties are. Rodney's having a whale of a time.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm rubbish at guessing clues as well, I hope my SS's clue is nice and easy. Last year the PFers were trying to help me guess and I STILL didn't get it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw lovely photos of Matilda and Rodney! xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Aww Rodney and Matilda are having a great time there. Their SS has done them proud.



popcornsmum said:


> @Forester bless you, you're too hard on yourself as you put in an amazing clue! I loved your idea! I totally forgot to put one in one of mine! And the other I struggled with so put the most rubbishy clue! I should have just gone with a bag of Popcorn but figured that was too easy!! Lol!


Thanks .

I'd have loved to find Popcorn in my parcel  



idris said:


> @Forrester it flummoxed me lol x





Charity said:


> Yours was too clever for me too *Forrester*, I could only work it out backwards once I knew it was you!
> 
> .


I found it quite difficult to think how others would see the clue.

O K, O K, I'll be honest. . . . I just wanted an excuse to do the jigsaw.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Forester said:


> Aww, I made it too easy.
> 
> Thanks for posting so many fabulous pictures of your gorgeous gang with their presents. I loved putting it together but you've made my day with your " opening" post.


At first I was thinking 'who has three bear-like cats?' so I looked through the list of members who has taken part in SS, once I saw your username it just clicked! It was a great clue, my three loved moving and batting the pieces around the floor :Hilarious Thank you so much for everything! All the wand toys are a huge hit, I love watching them leap around for the flying frenzy and they adore their treats too. Gizmo runs off with the fur and leather wand like a little kitten 



Charity said:


> I made it too easy as well. Thanks for the photos, its lovely to see your trio enjoying themselves with all their presents. Really enjoyed buying ours and putting parcels together for three beautiful kitties.


I loved your clue, it was so cute!  Their pictures are on our little tree. Again thank you so much for everything! My three are taking it in turns using the bed, so someone is nearly always asleep on it :Hilarious They loved the zoolove treat tins and their dishes were licked clean after a few minutes! Treats are a huge hit too. Evie demands a game of fetch using the little catnip fish and Maddie meows for her crinkle ball wand thingy


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Well me & the oldies had a lot a fun opening their presents today (it was delayed after the sardine incident) , Matilda unwrapped her present again, I had rewrapped it after the last incident. The VERY stinky toy was definitely the star of the show with thesetwo, whatever is in there is pretty darn potent :Woot. Everything else got a good savage while they were in their frenzy :Cat. Rodney's flat out in the hall & Matilda is on my lap under the duvet, I think the old ones are proper worn out! I couldn't find a clue but whoever my SS is THANK YOU very much for spoiling us & I love the herbal tea, it's right up my street xxxx
> 
> Please excuse the watering can in my bedroom, it's the only vessel Matilda will drink out of
> 
> ...


Lovely to see the Oldies going wild!!! They will sleep tonight. I think the editing might be because you found the clue???
Well done as it was a bit obscure and someone else might get it.......

Glad they liked the stinky Purrs in our heart kicker. My wardrobe stinks to high heaven!!!
Have a lovely Chridtmas Matrod love Susan Bluey n Iv xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome job guys! Love seeing kitties opening their gifts!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Aww I'm loving the pics of Matilda and Rodney enjoying their presents, they look like they're having a great time!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

T


bluecordelia said:


> Lovely to see the Oldies going wild!!! They will sleep tonight. I think the editing might be because you found the clue???
> Well done as it was a bit obscure and someone else might get it.......
> 
> Glad they liked the stinky Purrs in our heart kicker. My wardrobe stinks to high heaven!!!
> Have a lovely Chridtmas Matrod love Susan Bluey n Iv xxx


Thank you much BC! :Cat They've recovered somewhat now, have had their dinner & are snoozing again. I think the stinkey toy will only be coming out under supervision or I think they'll tear it apart . I bet Blue & Ivan were desperate to get their paws on it! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This thread has got me smiling from ear to ear!!

Fabulous to see Rodney and Matilda so happy!! xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The stinky one for them is wrapped in plastic and hidden on a wardrobe shelf. Glad your two enjoyed a mad time. The kickers here only last two to three days as they get shredded. 

Well done with the clue!!! I have bought myself an antique door knocker with it on. Pics to follow xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Loving this thread so much.... and it's going to go on and on, hurrah


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Well me & the oldies had a lot a fun opening their presents today (it was delayed after the sardine incident) , Matilda unwrapped her present again, I had rewrapped it after the last incident. The VERY stinky toy was definitely the star of the show with thesetwo, whatever is in there is pretty darn potent :Woot. Everything else got a good savage while they were in their frenzy :Cat. Rodney's flat out in the hall & Matilda is on my lap under the duvet, I think the old ones are proper worn out! I couldn't find a clue but whoever my SS is THANK YOU very much for spoiling us & I love the herbal tea, it's right up my street xxxx
> 
> Please excuse the watering can in my bedroom, it's the only vessel Matilda will drink out of
> 
> ...


That's one spaced out pair of pensioners, here was me thinking old age made you more sedate lol!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> That's one spaced out pair of pensioners, here was me thinking old age made you more sedate lol!!!


They do have many sedate moments, then they go absolutely mental then kind of go into a trance state when they realise they've over done it. Rodney went truly beserk yesterday while I was wrapping up presents then stopped suddenly, lay down & went to sleep for 3 hours straight. They are both very silly


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

This was certainly not a planned un wrapping of gifts as it's 1am.
Tonks and Moth discovered the gift bag, our secret santa made up a silver gift bag with green tissue paper the cats decided too help themselves i quickly grabbed my camera. There was a fair amount of joy on my part watching them react for the 1st time too valerian and cat nip home made mice.

The other top favourite from the bag was a boink (pet planet) and egypt mice Moth's favourites i could have cried it was so thoughtful as i mentioned they are Moth number 1 toy and was struggling too find a supply of them.

I now have the brand name thanks to my secret santa.

It is only a mini un wrapping as there are HEAPS of other things wrapped in cellotape and gift wrap.

I just never considered the parcels unsafe from cat attention as up until now neither have shown a interest in cat herbs, being close too christmas i decided not too spoil there midnight misadventures.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Ps. I don't know how too upload videos so please give me a few hours too figure that out (it's very grainy night film)


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am storing this in my head for ideas for next year. Loving the photos and commentary. Can't wait till Christmas day now lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> I am stories g this in my head for ideas for next year. Love g the photos and commentary. Can't wait till Christmas day now lol


I knew you'd like it @Belgy67 !!!


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I knew you'd like it @Belgy67 !!!


Just had to edit my typos out tho lol.

Time for work...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I just LOVE this thread.
Carly's description made me well up, and the pictures of the other openings are just gorgeous.
Makes me want to open my parcel.
For although I could not afford to partake this time, some super generous Cat Chat secret santa sent me a huge box which must most definitely be full of goodies, as the cats tore off the wrapping paper at once, and I had to hide the box in the linen cupboard to keep it safe from them.
I must admit I now need an even safer place to keep it safe from ME until Christmas day...


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@bluecordelia I've just found the little wooden mouse, I love it, it's so sweet :Cat. It had got trapped in the wrapping paper & I only found it while I was trying to get the wrapping paper off Matilda who was savaging it again today only this time she was trying to eat it . Thank you so much again :Smug xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, it's no good. My kids and the cats have been colluding I am sure so we have opened our parcel. What can I say? We have been truly spoilt, tons of attachments for the frenzy, plenty of jingle bells and toys that Ernie adores and carries around with him and the biggest bag of catnip ever! Daisy is off her head!
I have been treated too with a lovely mug and the most delightful cat ornament all the way from Egypt!

Photos
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lovely pics @daisysmama - Daisy and Ernie look they are enjoying their haul


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

More photos






































Now to the clues

















I'm so sorry but I cannot fathom out who you are! 
I cannot thank you enough. From the bottom of my heart I am absolutely thrilled to bits with our presents and truly touched by your generosity. I'm also pleased that I was one of the first to welcome you, whoever you are :Happy
Merry Christmas


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh great photos! I love Daisy off her face lol :Hilarious


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Absolutely brilliant photos @daisysmama. Ernie looking savage with his toys is just the best thing ever & Daisy looks totally off her nut :Hilarious:Smug:Smuggrin.

No idea on the clue though :Bored


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Oh great photos! I love Daisy off her face lol :Hilarious





Matrod said:


> Absolutely brilliant photos @daisysmama. Ernie looking savage with his toys is just the best thing ever & Daisy looks totally off her nut :Hilarious:Smug:Smuggrin.
> 
> No idea on the clue though :Bored


She is properly off her little head! It's fab, she's having a full on love-in with everybody. I'm sure she must be able to see pink elephants or something :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I've cracked that clue!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm loving the pics of your two enjoying their haul @daisysmama they look like they're having a great time!! No idea about the clue though!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha - Daisy covered in catnip and drooling - that is one happy kitty!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely photos, Daisy is well away in fairyland and little Ernie's happy too. Think I've got your clue.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww Daisy is totally covered bless her and loving the catnip and Ernies enjoying the toys! So cute! I have no clue about your clue lol!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Fantastic photo's @daisysmama  Love the photo of Daisy covered in catnip, it really did make me laugh out loud!!:Hilarious Not figured out the clue


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe I'm wrong on the clue cos it jumped right out at me


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@daisysmama lovely pics I love Daisy totally out of her box lol!!

I think I have your clue - it might help you to do a little rearranging?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> @daisysmama lovely pics I love Daisy totally out of her box lol!!
> 
> I think I have your clue - it might help you to do a little rearranging?


Yaaaay think I have it now  haha, very clever! xx


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Someone please say who it is lol. The suspense is killing me. 
I'm rubbish at clues.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Lots of space cats. Great pics. I think I got this clue too . Watch me fail miserably to get my own! X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Someone please say who it is lol. The suspense is killing me.
> I'm rubbish at clues.


I'm not giving the game away yet see if DM gets my hint


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Matrod said:


> @bluecordelia I've just found the little wooden mouse, I love it, it's so sweet :Cat. It had got trapped in the wrapping paper & I only found it while I was trying to get the wrapping paper off Matilda who was savaging it again today only this time she was trying to eat it . Thank you so much again :Smug xx


Good I wondered where that pesky little thing had got to. That stinky kicker is top gear! X


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry for the delay, I had too set up a you tube account too figure out how too upload videos; good practice for Christmas day!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love watching the kitties having so much fun.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lovely pics 

@daisysmama, I see you have one of Gipsy's new range of Christmas cards 

I've got the clue too (miraculous!)


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I think I've got it. @Torin is it you?!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> I think I've got it. @Torin is it you?!


Yes!  I loved looking at the photos last night! Also Daisy might like the FF Flump once you open it as it's a herby one - Flicka sometimes just likes to carry it around as per her other herby toys rather than only chasing it on the wand


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Torin said:


> Yes!  I loved looking at the photos last night! Also Daisy might like the FF Flump once you open it as it's a herby one - Flicka sometimes just likes to carry it around as per her other herby toys rather than only chasing it on the wand


Thank you so much! Absolutely delighted with our pressies :Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy The silver and green scrunchy is a big hit with the fluff bum and the mice and jingly toys are awesome. Haven't done the frenzy yet but will do it tomorrow


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Fear not too my secret santa we aren't opening anything else it was just Tonky who is about 7 months discovering cat nip as too why she decided the little gift bag was hers with it'd potent home made toys.

Due to then being lose in the gift bag with tissue paper they were fair game to her midnight antics. I hope you liked the video.

The actual present opening is on Christmas day when we have breakfast in bed and my OH and I open gifts together.

I also know who you are but as you have a second secret santa am not sharing (loved the clue) and have the warning about the pointy package.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well it's coming up to the busiest time of the year in the HB house so I thought we would take a quiet moment and open our 1st SS gifts!!!! Gosh we have been spoilt rotten. The cats took it in turns to open their personalised presents and some of the others and we are all thrilled to bits. The little hand knitted hearts with all their names on made me cry!!! And the sweaters all fit perfectly - they look a picture in them and will hopefully get a lot of use out of them if we get the harsh winter we're expecting in the New Year!! The toys have been a big ht especially the vibrating Christmas pudding!! None of them quite knew if it was alive or not!! And I have to say thank you for my tea as well. it's the proper stuff so Nanny Dora will be very pleased when I make the tea on Christmas morning!!!. Thank you so so much SS. I still can't figure out who you are yet so hoping some of the other cat chatterers will help me if not I will have to call on @sarahecp for insider info lol!!! The clue is an arrow pointing down and a key....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Grace's turn!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Holly next!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And finally our huge haul!! Oh and if Mohammed won't come to the mountain - we had to take Huck's pics outside lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much SS whoever you are - we are thrilled!!!

@sarahecp I will open my 2nd SS Christmas day if that's ok but won't get a chance to post until everyone goes home. I hope this is ok so a huge thank you in advance as I know you will have spoilt us rotten too. Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous gifts & photos @huckybuck


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

tee hee, I think I have the answer to who your SS is


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Look at their little jumpers!!! So amazing!!! Wow! they all look gorgeous! I love the little hearts too! So cute!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just catching up with this thread, loving all the photos of the cats excited with their pressies  

Happy excited cats is what make Christmas so special  

We are still being good and waiting until Christmas Day to open our pressies 



huckybuck said:


> Thank you so much SS whoever you are - we are thrilled!!!
> 
> @sarahecp I will open my 2nd SS Christmas day if that's ok but won't get a chance to post until everyone goes home. I hoep this is ok so a huge thank you in advance as I know you will have spoilt us rotten too. Thank you xxxxx


Of course that's fine, I know you're going to have a full house and know how busy you're going to be.

You and the HB's are very welcome  I hope you enjoy! xxxxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

It's very hard waiting!  But not long now! Popcorn has been in the wardrobe every night trying to open her other SS present I hid underneath some clothes!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Aww lovely photos HB . I love Gracie in that jumper she's saying " but I've got clothes on why are we not going out ?" Xxx thank you again for all your hard work x


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

@huckybuck I think your ss may have a cat called Loki????
Tenuous but very clever........ if I'm right


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucky HB family. Gorgeous jumpers and other gifts.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I start Cat Sitting for Christmas tomorrow so am opening the boys presents today as I'm going to be busy!

Look mum, are those for me!!!!









First of all a most stunning Cat Cave, I have been coverting one of these for a couple of years now!









Mika was in like a shot









Closely followed by Rosso
















I can see we are going to have fights over this one!

So many fabulous toys to investigate and sniff

















Treats and Chocs and the most stunning black cat watercolour which I absolutely love!









These for me too Mum?








And finally









Thank you GingerNinja, I am absolutely blown away by your generosity and kindness, this really has made my Christmas!!!!! - Janis xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww lucky kitties! what lovely gifts! I've not seen those little cat caves before! They're so cool!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

aww gorgeous updates  i'm loving the opening thread, i'm going to open ours tomorrow!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

popcornsmum said:


> Awww lucky kitties! what lovely gifts! I've not seen those little cat caves before! They're so cool!


They are squabbling over it already!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@oliviarussian absolutely gorgeous photos of Mika and Rosso in their cat cave . Xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@huckybuck - wonderful photos, the HB's look so gorgeous in their jumpers :Kiss

@oliviarussian - I love the cat cave! I'm hoping there will a photo of them both squished in at some point :Smug


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Thank you GingerNinja, I am absolutely blown away by your generosity and kindness, this really has made my Christmas!!!!! - Janis xxx


You are very welcome, sorry some of the toys were so obviously home-made!! I thought you'd get the clue easily but was quite pleased with it.... I am considering a new career as a poet 

I'm so pleased I've sneaked on PF and seen the lovely photos whilst at work as not sure what time I'll get home tonight. Thank you for posting them :Shamefullyembarrased

Hazel xx


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

I caved. I'm sorry. I couldn't wait an extra day lol. 
A massive thank you to our SS. Luna got some lovely things. Some photos -




















































Thank you! The activity ring is her favourite  she was absolutely terrified of the laser to begin with haha. She has a red dot one, so when I shon a white fish at her feet - she did a back flip & ran for her life lol! Silly kitty.

And here is the clue...










Hmmm... I'm rubbish at clues! I really have no idea. But I would say definitely someone from Scotland. A wild stab in the dark would be @Belgy67 ? Sorry if I'm wrong!!! That's just a guess.
Thank you to whoever you are!

Also I would like to HUGELY apologise to my SS. Who has actually been in touch with HB today & she has infact been very poorly. And she has posted her parcels today. I wish you a speedy recovery, & I'm really sorry for jumping to conclusions that you had left the forum.










More to come.....


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Also I would like to say thank you to @huckybuck for sending this gift. It is spot on!!










And lastly. An absolutely MASSIVE THANK YOU to a very kind member on here who sent me something, as they thought I wouldn't get photos of my SS opening my gift.... I literally couldn't believe it when I was told. How very sweet of you!

















Posted from Belgium (I think) @Britt is it you? Xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww look at little Luna with all her new toys!! Wow I didn't know you could get white fish laser pens! Bless her!! And hon I think lots of us including me jumped to conclusions after the first SS went awol! X oh what a beautiful purse!!!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> Awww look at little Luna with all her new toys!! Wow I didn't know you could get white fish laser pens! Bless her!! And hon I think lots of us including me jumped to conclusions after the first SS went awol! X oh what a beautiful purse!!!


She's been very spoilt  
It really is a beautiful purse. The trimmings are made with genuine leather. I'm so grateful for all of the gifts :Happy
I really would like the senders to come forward incase I'm wrong. X


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Loving all the photos so far am starting to get way too tempted with my wrapped presents. I finished work today and will be cracking open the wine later, off for a walk to get myself up to 10k steps for the day hopefully that will make the temptation to open a day early go away. Or maybe not and I will be back posting photos later x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> And lastly. An absolutely MASSIVE THANK YOU to a very kind member on here who sent me something, as they thought I wouldn't get photos of my SS opening my gift.... I literally couldn't believe it when I was told. How very sweet of you!
> 
> View attachment 255815
> View attachment 255816
> ...


Yes, that's me. Reading what had happened to the nice SS presents you had sent made me cry and I thought I would make it up to you somehow. I asked HB to get in touch with you and ask for your address


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Britt said:


> Yes, that's me. Reading what had happened to the nice SS presents you had sent made me cry and I thought I would make it up to you somehow. I asked HB to get in touch with you and ask for your address


Aw Britt. That was so lovely of you! You really didn't have too. But they are very much appreciated. I love them. I will definitely treasure them forever. Please can you send me a private message with your address in. I would really like to send you a thank you in the new year xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow I am LOVING all the photos, what lovely presents and happy cats! xx :Happy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Smoosh

Well I have been braving the shops all day but mulling over my clue!! I kept trying to think of a PF member called "down key" or "bottom key" or "low key" then I suddenly realised it might not be the PF member but the cat as @daisysmama suggested!!!

My lovely elf has confirmed it so a huge thank you to you and Loki for spoiling the HBs and me so much!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

GingerNinja said:


> You are very welcome, sorry some of the toys were so obviously home-made!! I thought you'd get the clue easily but was quite pleased with it.... I am considering a new career as a poet
> 
> I'm so pleased I've sneaked on PF and seen the lovely photos whilst at work as not sure what time I'll get home tonight. Thank you for posting them :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> Hazel xx


I especially love handmade things it shows so much effort....... I didn't find the clue easy at all!!!! I got a bit of help from our resident Sherlock @JaimeandBree


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> @Smoosh
> 
> Well I have been braving the shops all day but mulling over my clue!! I kept trying to think of a PF member called "down key" or "bottom key" or "low key" then I suddenly realised it might not be the PF member but the cat as @daisysmama suggested!!!
> 
> My lovely elf has confirmed it so a huge thank you to you and Loki for spoiling the HBs and me so much!!


Sorry, it was a bit of a rubbish clue, but I'm glad you got it! Thank you for posting so many lovely photos! I'm so glad their jumpers fit, I was literally having nightmares that they'd be too small (Loki was subjected to being measured so I could try and figure out how much bigger the HBs are!). I hope the cat charm stayed attached to the tea infuser, I couldn't find any online so I had to make it and I wasn't sure how well it would stay together in the post! Anyway, you are very welcome and I'm so glad you like everything, Merry Christmas!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I start Cat Sitting for Christmas tomorrow so am opening the boys presents today as I'm going to be busy!
> 
> First of all a most stunning Cat Cave, I have been coverting one of these for a couple of years now!
> View attachment 255769


LOVE THIS! What brand is it?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

alixtaylor said:


> LOVE THIS! What brand is it?


I can't see a brand perhaps @GingerNinja can tell you, it is incredibly roomy as well, Rosso fits with room to spare... They are time sharing it at the moment but there has already been a couple of spats over it!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lots of happy kitties and slaves already...yay!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

So Bronn and I were feeling slightly naughty!!!










So here is our lovely sideways haul!!









Oo whats this?

mYwH2JLGgdI[/MEDIA]]





f5sL3_tw91A[/MEDIA]]




I feel rather important in my tent

do6v-Lj0t7s[/MEDIA]]





Mmmm tasty wrapping paper









Look at these super cute mugs, my human likes them, I tried to eat them and it didn't work.









This clue is fantastic!!

Thank you sooo much Carly, we have been well and truly spoiled!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

We have family arriving so opened ours today. I will upload videos later but here are a few pictures for now


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

WELL. As we are off visiting family members tomorrow until the 28th I thought it was good timing to crack open our presents!  Luna and Vivi have been very well behaved and not tampered with the parcel, other than occasionally sitting on it... My OH did the opening, while I took the photos, they aren't the best photos, but there was lots of running around from the cats so tricky to get the sitting still! I think this may take a few posts due to the limit of photos I can post at one time.

A massive thank you to our SS, lots of really great presents, which they are still playing with hours later! The straws and springs are all over the house... I couldn't find any clues? So I have no idea who my SS is? Maybe I could get a hint? Thank you so much whoever you are! 

On to the opening...









Having a good root around in stash!









Luna has definitely found one she likes...









First present, some christmasy balls! Vivi will love these...









Already trying to play with them!









Next up is a flying frenzy mouse, another one of Vivi's favs









Followed by straws, always popular in this house. 









I think Luna knows what this one is...









Greedy girl! 









And springs, Luna loves these!

To be continued...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Sorry, it was a bit of a rubbish clue, but I'm glad you got it! Thank you for posting so many lovely photos! I'm so glad their jumpers fit, I was literally having nightmares that they'd be too small (Loki was subjected to being measured so I could try and figure out how much bigger the HBs are!). I hope the cat charm stayed attached to the tea infuser, I couldn't find any online so I had to make it and I wasn't sure how well it would stay together in the post! Anyway, you are very welcome and I'm so glad you like everything, Merry Christmas!


Ooh I haven't taken it out of the box yet!! I'm sure it will be fine - everything was packaged really well and the box unscathed - it will get its proper christening on Christmas Day morning!!!

Did you make the hearts? I was so touched by those xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

jumbu said:


> We have family arriving so opened ours today. I will upload videos later but here are a few pictures for now
> 
> View attachment 255844
> View attachment 255846
> View attachment 255847


You have no idea how much joy it brings to see Raff opening his presents!!

And Lyra looks just like Grace drooling over the cat nip toys lol!!!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Part 2...









Next up is a catnip santa!









Another lot of Thrive treats.









Vivi trying to break into the Thrive treats...









With some of their haul. 









We also got a flying frenzy with feather toy, super happy about this as our Da Bird broke recently!









Luna in the box...



























Straw time!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The boxes are as much a present as everything else from the kitty's point of view . Vivi and Luna are definitely loving it, love the last pic. Any clue as to the SS yet?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Whats that mum, theres even more goodies!!!??? Oh, I'm not sure they go with my eyes, you can have those mum.









Ooooo whats all this, now thats more like it!

GPgpsaA6T3g[/MEDIA]]





h7n-O80XWic[/MEDIA]]













Mummy said I can't eat this because its pretty.

uv8-mSHW3XE[/MEDIA]]





u_fAF2vR1tg[/MEDIA]]





9NLmn8SuEqs[/MEDIA]]





Again I cannot believe how spoiled we have been, everything is so lovely and thoughtful, best of all Bronn is worn out asleep!

I couldn't find a clue for this SS, assuming its one person, it could be two due to the huge amount of gifts! I'm also assuming Carly got me the beautiful mugs, but I could be wrong as I'm basing this on them arriving at a similar time. So whoever you are, we really couldn't be more thankful.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah and I know who they all are so we will reveal if anyone gets very stuck...but we will make you wait lol!!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> The boxes are as much a present as everything else from the kitty's point of view . Vivi and Luna are definitely loving it, love the last pic. Any clue as to the SS yet?


No clues that I could find, there wasn't a card, really not sure!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Agh struggling to keep up! But how lovely is this watching all these beautiful kitties opening their Xmas presents. It brings me so much joy to see all of the happy cats and happy owners!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oooh @Vanessa131

The necklace is absolutely exquisite!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> No clues that I could find, there wasn't a card, really not sure!


There were a couple of santas who forgot to add clues....if they can think of one and want to PM @sarhecp or I we will be happy to pass it on......


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@alixtaylor your SS says the clue is drawn on the front of the box (badly ROFL) and part 2 will arrive in the new year.....


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I haven't taken it out of the box yet!! I'm sure it will be fine - everything was packaged really well and the box unscathed - it will get its proper christening on Christmas Day morning!!!
> 
> Did you make the hearts? I was so touched by those xxxx


My mum knitted them - I haven't managed to master the skill of knitting yet! I made the names and stuffed them and then she put them together  So glad you like them, Loki kept trying to steal them!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank your Mum for me - they are very special and will be treasured!!!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> oooh @Vanessa131
> 
> The necklace is absolutely exquisite!!!


Its so lovely!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> Lovely pics @daisysmama - Daisy and Ernie look they are enjoying their haul





daisysmama said:


> Well, it's no good. My kids and the cats have been colluding I am sure so we have opened our parcel. What can I say? We have been truly spoilt, tons of attachments for the frenzy, plenty of jingle bells and toys that Ernie adores and carries around with him and the biggest bag of catnip ever! Daisy is off her head!
> I have been treated too with a lovely mug and the most delightful cat ornament all the way from Egypt!
> 
> Photos
> ...


Oh my, That catnip looks super strength. I think that Daisy is hooked .:Hilarious


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Thank your Mum for me - they are very special and will be treasured!!!!


You're very welcome  xxx

---

Love that so many presents are being opened now, looks like all the kitties have be spoilt! @Vanessa131 that necklace is so pretty!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely to see the openings  @Vanessa131 your necklace is stunning and Bron looks so thrilled with all her wonderful presents , @Blue-BearUK fab pics of Luna , love the fishy laser toy especially and @Britt your gifts are so thoughtful and beautiful . @jumbu joyous to see Lyra and Rafferty with their gifts , can't wait fir your SS clue . @alixtaylor woo hoo super spoilt and lovely pics .... gosh as @popcornsmum mum said it's hard to keep up


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

@Smoosh  your mum is so clever and the HB's are super super cute in their Christmas knits , gorgeous


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> There were a couple of santas who forgot to add clues....if they can think of one and want to PM @sarhecp or I we will be happy to pass it on......


I couldn't add any and told Sarah or was it HB, I can't remember. I won't say more lol but if you got some parcels without clues or the mention SS, I guess it's probably Pooh's fault or mine or both


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

@Vanessa131 that last video with the box is hilarious!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I should be in bed already but you got me so excited with the opening thread that I continue checking up the pics hoping that my SS will say he likes the presents that I sent for the cat(s) and the slaves ....:


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

It is lovely after coming home from work to see everyone's pictures. I finish tomorrow until New Year for the first time in about 5 years. 

We will post on the day in a couple of goes as we have lots of parcels and I want them to get the most out of each present. X


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not sure when we'll be opening our goodies as I'm working through most of the holidays, but I'll try to do it this week  The happy elves are waiting in anticipation!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> LOVE THIS! What brand is it?


It's from zooplus, I want one too and now I've seen it in the flesh think I will get one next year


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> as @popcornsmum mum said it's hard to keep up


You can say that again. I feel a right twit as I replied to a post from Daisysmama and then discovered that there were several pages that I hadn't even seen.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I especially love handmade things it shows so much effort....... I didn't find the clue easy at all!!!! I got a bit of help from our resident Sherlock @JaimeandBree


I thought you could replace the paintings with more suitable pics if you weren't keen... I did try to do your two, but haven't had my paints out for over 15 years and found out I'm very much out of practice


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Forester don't worry hon I am trying to keep up but missing posts and I can't scroll too much as my eyes are flickery thanks to my vertigo so I am missing a lot! The main thing is all the cats are happy!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> I thought you could replace the paintings with more suitable pics if you weren't keen... I did try to do your two, but haven't had my paints out for over 15 years and found out I'm very much out of practice


I think that your paintings are brilliant, a lovely gift.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Forester said:


> You can say that again. I feel a right twit as I replied to a post from Daisysmama and then discovered that there were several pages that I hadn't even seen.


Lol I keep missing pages too ...... going so fast and we're not even at the day yet eeeeeeeek xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

GingerNinja said:


> I thought you could replace the paintings with more suitable pics if you weren't keen... I did try to do your two, but haven't had my paints out for over 15 years and found out I'm very much out of practice


Oh my gosh!!!!!! I didn't realise that you did the paintings as well! I LOVE them, you have a such a talent and what a gorgeous gift, I really will treasure them xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> Oh my, That catnip looks super strength. I think that Daisy is hooked .:Hilarious


She is very reactive to it so not sure if it's super strength or not but it puts her in a very happy coma 



GingerNinja said:


> I thought you could replace the paintings with more suitable pics if you weren't keen... I did try to do your two, but haven't had my paints out for over 15 years and found out I'm very much out of practice


Such a clever lady. Your artist skills are fabulous!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry we caved and we opened. I do have a busy day tomorrow in my defence.

I only meant to get them out of the box and put them under the tree but then Tipsy did the whole kitten cat eyes at me and I just couldn't resist.





I made the mistake of opening the stick shaped one first as this is one of Tipsy's favourite types of toy. Unfortunately this delayed the opening of the rest of the presents by about 20 minutes as Tipsy was PLAY PLAY PLAY PLAY so we did. When I tried to stop to open the rest Tipsy was PLAY PLAY PLAY PLAY so we did again. I think this is a real hit.









We got some mouse toys which are Tipsy's second favourite toy, she needs some more for downstairs as all the ones she currently has are under the spare bed.



I haven't played with straws before but I think I get the idea, they look fun!!



I think she liked the dreamies and I will certainly enjoy the chocolates.



I think I have an idea who my SS but going to do a bit more putting 2 and 2 together before I guess. Thankyou as I sorted through photos and posted Tipsy demanded I open the mouse pack and has been chasing them round the front room, she certainly loves all her gifts xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bloody hell I leave you lot alone for five minutes and there are presents being opened right left and centre!!! 

Loving all the pics, can't wait for our turn, we're waiting till Christmas morning though!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Still pooped after present unwrapping.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I am loving all these photos. We haven't decided yet whether we are going to allow Oakley & Gypsie to open their presents tomorrow afternoon before we go out for the evening or Christmas Day morning before the parents arrive. 

The presents have been under the tree since last week and we are pretty overwhelmed at how spoilt the cats look like they are going to be :Wideyed, and I feel very proud of the fact that we haven't squashed or fiddled with them even though I am desperate to, can't say the same for the cats though . Gypsie has dive bombed from the stairs landed on the presents and we keep finding particular presents in the middle of the floor , we haven't even opened the cards as I want to do it all together. So excited and can't wait, but also can't wait to see the opening of my SS recipients too.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I think we are going to do ours tomorrow at some point! We are out most of Christmas Day, so want to make sure we have plenty of time to do it  I still cannot believe how many pressies we have, I am over the moon and so excited! As @Chillicat said, I am really excited to see my SS recipient open theirs too  xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Flippin heck, I go out for the evening & come back & there's been a mass opening of SS presents! What a lot of spoilt kitties so far, I'm loving them all :Cat


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I forgot my phone so I've been been without PF all day and only just got home!! I'm loving all these photos of spoilt kitties! I can't wait to see my recipients opening theirs :Cat

We'll be opening tomorrow morning, if I hadn't of been at work I would have totally caved and opened today after seeing all the pics


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Having totally exhausted herself...

A HUGE thank you to both our santas


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Absolutely loving all these opening photos! So many spoilt kitties, everything looks fantastic! 
I hope our clue won't be difficult, I'm not very good at working things like that out lol!
We will be opening ours Christmas Day still all going to plan, I've not been feeling well this week and now come down with a sickness bug so I hope I'll be feeling better. This has definitely not been my year, so looking forward to seeing my babies with their presents, Belle is going to be in her element


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

@Susan M , I hope that your bug is short lived and that you will be able to fully enjoy the festivities with your gorgeous girls.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you get well by tomorrow xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no @Susan M that's not good! I really hope you feel better soon and can enjoy Xmas!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Forester said:


> @Susan M , I hope that your bug is short lived and that you will be able to fully enjoy the festivities with your gorgeous girls.





Charity said:


> Hope you get well by tomorrow xx





popcornsmum said:


> Oh no @Susan M that's not good! I really hope you feel better soon and can enjoy Xmas!


Thanks lovelies, I went to work but they sent me home unsurprisingly. Bit gutted we were having our Christmas dinner today at Toby Carvery!
Belle is keeping me entertained, she's trying to unwrap presents, just stolen a bow and now wrestling a straw! xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Bagpuss is opening his tomorrow morning. 

Today is my first Christmas Eve off work in years, so I am... cleaning. :Sour

@Susan M sorry you feel rubbish, if it's any consolation so do I: cold on top of another cold. I was told not to go into work on Tuesday but soldiered through yesterday.

I do hope you feel better uber-soon and can enjoy tomorrow! Hugs xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@Shoshannah please don't give my little diva any ideas. I think you have made her Christmas with that comparison x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Forester said:


> @Susan M , I hope that your bug is short lived and that you will be able to fully enjoy the festivities with your gorgeous girls.





Charity said:


> Hope you get well by tomorrow xx





popcornsmum said:


> Oh no @Susan M that's not good! I really hope you feel better soon and can enjoy Xmas!





Shoshannah said:


> Bagpuss is opening his tomorrow morning.
> 
> Today is my first Christmas Eve off work in years, so I am... cleaning. :Sour
> 
> ...


 Thanks Shosh, can't believe how bad colds are lingering this year, touch wood I managed to keep one at bay last week but got this instead! Enjoy your Christmas Eve off!

Love that! xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

God Jul merry christmas we opened our ss today to spread the presents out a bit . Christmas eve is the traditional day in Scandinavia and half this house are Swedes
Thank you so much to mischiefs ss x








Can we open it please








Moggie14 can only be you xxx serial killer indeed lol xx im so glad it arrived safely thank you xx









Sorry for the blury pic but i was excited we have been spoilt xTurkish delight and very very dark chocolate for me yum yum yum!

And loads and loads of pom poms for mischief









Mine!!!!!!









I have a video of him with what has been nicknamed the poo nana i will upload it later because youtube isnt working for me at the mo needless to say he loves it deep deep down . He loves everything Ing from the spring right down to the treats I have a video of him trying to get In to them too . Thank you so very very much you did get everything on his list and mine xxx








A cat and his packaging lol


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Such brilliant pictures, I'm so very pleased Mischief likes his gifts! (And that they finally arrived OK!). You are both very welcome and thank you for sharing.
I really wasn't sure if the clues were too obvious or a bit silly but I'm not much good with that kind of thing. 
Have a wonderful Christmas, much love from Dexter, Sam and I xxxxx :Happy


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

PS. Glad I'm not the only one still in their PJs


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@moggie14 Yay I got it to work





And





I had to call on j&b lol I've had too much bucks fizz this morning 
Holly in her kitty pyjamas lol


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

KCTT said:


> I am so sorry we caved and we opened. I do have a busy day tomorrow in my defence.
> 
> I only meant to get them out of the box and put them under the tree but then Tipsy did the whole kitten cat eyes at me and I just couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Aw looks like she's having fun! Try tying a knot in the straws - Lyra loves batting them around like that


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

@idris Brilliant videos! So pleased Mischief loves the stinky banana! :Happy


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Aw looks like she's having fun! Try tying a knot in the straws - Lyra loves batting them around like that


Thank you  will try that when I get in, this morning I found straws all over the house so Tipsy is certainly embracing the new toy. Still trying to work out my SS was with a Berkshire post code I suspected it may have been you? Am I right ?? Xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Christmas spirit all round!!
SS #1

Binx Emptying the bag!









Binx jumped straight in and opend the present that was jingling. He found his favourite thing... Fluffy stuff!!

















The pipe cleaners are a big hit. 
Especially for the little man








He ran off with his in his mouth!

Yayyy! We love bouncy bouncy things! They are so nobbly bobbly too! Super fun! 









A christmas cracker just for me! This is stinky and I love it... 








Oh wait, Where's it gone?!

















Binx has gone to put it in HIS pile:Arghh

It's okay this mouse has got me quite spaced out so I don't mind. 








This is my new favourite and I'm not sharing! There's a silver one for Binx to have. 









And what's that mummy?!

(To be continued...)


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

(...continued)








This is absolutely incredible. Can't believe my SS has made it themselves. And especially for me! I feel so lucky and spoilt. It is so cosy! Looking forward to more cold weather so I can make the most of this. Love the wool! It's just perfect. Oh and the paw prints. I'm crying.

Thank you so much to my SS you have really spoilt us. We are feeling very grateful and shocked at the amount of time and effort someone would spend on us.

Here's our fabulous gifts 








- did you also hand make the catnip toys? They're such a big hit.

Please forgive me but I can't figure out who you are. (You are absolutely right to call me Abi btw)








Any ideas people?


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm hoping to get a good video of the bouncing balls tonight. They love playing Chace games when it's dark and they're wild!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

SS #2 please bear with me while I sift through tons of photos and try to upload videos to YouTube.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

ab1g41l said:


> Please forgive me but I can't figure out who you are. (You are absolutely right to call me Abi btw)
> View attachment 256016
> 
> Any ideas people?


wild guess but I think might be @Jesthar


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> wild guess but I think might be @Jesthar


That would be my guess too


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Good idea guys, @Jesthar are you my lovely SS?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Crikes I am thinking what is going on here. We have so many parcels I will need a pen n paper to log. It's like a PF wedding with all the stash. I will post openings tomorrow.

Blue had her big thunder thighs stocking confiscated to a wardrobe as well her mini. She is still in her daft stage. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Out of reach


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So we have had the grand opening part 1 
Two lovely festive bags, one for me and one for the boys!









The boys have received lots of brilliant toys and treats! Dreamies, FF attachments and cat nip to name but a few:









Wow look at all our goodies Mum!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

All of our presents together including the pop up cube and my gift which I love:








Huge apologies to our SS - I didn't open the outer packaging until today and have only just discovered the three beautiful crackers, personally made for us all. I hope you don't mind but I am saving these for another opening session, probably Boxing Day. Thank you so much for the personal touch:









And finally the clue. Would you believe I'm such a dumbass and only figured out the second clue after googling baby lemon tree and noticing the word 'citrus' lol :









Thank you from the bottom of my heart for such generous gifts. I am overwhelmed and the boys are very spoilt. 
I promise a second opening post to show the boys playing with all of the gifts and also the contents of the crackers which I know you must have spent a lot of time and effort making.
Big shout out to @Citruspips !!!! Lots of love xxx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

SS #2








Oh my God were we spoiled or what! It took a long while to get through all of these presents! They were never ending! 
















First we opened the most sweet cat tree decorations. I love them! It's so funny because we tried to find some from the shops but came home empty handed. This has made me so happy! We have 2015 decs and they have the cats names on them. These will be cherished forever!








We got a kickeroo!! Woohoo! Except Binxi doesn't know how it works yet... Lol








You're supposed to kick it, not slap it!..








Oooh Yummies! Pip is wondering when they're going to get opened! 









Oooeee this is well springy and fluffy! Im going to carry this back to my stash..









This pop up mouse finder game almost smacked mum in the face when it came out the box.








Now we're going to fight over it...








It's MINE!!

(To be continued...)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oooh I am loving all this present opening! Keep 'em coming! :Happy


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

(...continued)

I love string!! And it's got feathers on! It's mine! All mine!









Boop boop... I like boopy toys! 









And I love feathers! This is coming with me! Favourite toy ever! 

















Wow cheese! Mine! Mice inside! Bonus! 









Maybe Binx will share this turkey toy.. He's so selfish! 









Binx is enjoying his new treat game, although it has taken him a while to figure out how to get them out.. He tried to fit his face in the holes! Haha









Ooo Thank you - some yummy posh choccies for me  don't mind if I do...









Here's the stack! (Even Pip is shocked, look at her face!)








We were so spoiled rotten! Thank you so much SS! Very thoughtful gifts and so so many of them! Their bedroom is going to be rammed! 
I think I've got your clue...








Leela ,Hector, Inca and Percy... @Dumpling are you my SS?

(Videos to come)


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm catching up with this thread. I love all the pics so far. Keep them coming!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@ab1g41l I absolutely LOVE that pink scarf/hat, it's amazing :Cat


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

@ab1g41l I'm so glad your little ones like their pressies, I love the pics and videos of them playing!! :Cat They were a joy to shop for! 

I wish I could have thought of a better clue, I'm rubbish at working them out and even worse at writing them!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I love every single pic on this thread! But I am so thick I totally missed the whole clue idea! Sorry to my SS's I promise to improve for next year!lol!

@ab1g41l I love your pink scarf! BeautifuL!!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

OMG! I want a scarf!! awesome!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Dumpling said:


> @ab1g41l I'm so glad your little ones like their pressies, I love the pics and videos of them playing!! :Cat They were a joy to shop for!
> 
> I wish I could have thought of a better clue, I'm rubbish at working them out and even worse at writing them!


Thank you so much! You truly spoilt them. I feel like I need more cats now.... Too many toys not enough furrbabies to play with them! 
The clue was good, I had to go back through the likes and dislikes to work it out! It wasn't easy. Better than the clue I left my SS!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a lovely lot of presents and such entertaining videos of Binx and Pip


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I would like to thank my SS (suspicion yet to be confirmed) Tipsy *LOVES* her feather stick and by New Year I think I will have some seriously toned arms by the amount I am being made to play with it xx

Additional clue for my SS recipient I am so excited to see you open yours x


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Fantastic pressies @ab1g41l! What lucky babies. Love the scarf/hat. How thoughtful!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Fantastic pressies @ab1g41l! What lucky babies. Love the scarf/hat. How thoughtful!


I found what you posted really entertaining


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Dylan and I have opened .   

Our SS has been extremely thoughtful and generous and I can't begin to thank her enough. @oliviarussian is it you? If so you will need to stand up and take a bow. You have made an old woman and a scatty cat very very happy.  

Pictures will be posted tomorrow as I still need to take one of all of our presents together. The contents were so irresistible that Dylan "stole" several items before I could assemble everything in one place. At one point I was chasing him round the bungalow as he tried to prevent me from grabbing his ball. He moves much quicker than I can. I item is still missing , stashed away somewhere whilst I was clearing up the paper.

The overnight delay in posting photos will also allow folks to put on their sunglasses. I apologise in advance for the carpet.rool :Bag I've had to endure it for the last 22 years.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

KCTT said:


> Thank you  will try that when I get in, this morning I found straws all over the house so Tipsy is certainly embracing the new toy. Still trying to work out my SS was with a Berkshire post code I suspected it may have been you? Am I right ?? Xx


It was, you should have a 2nd package arriving in the new year I've just been in and out of hospital enough that I didn't get round t finishing! I may have forgotten a clue too!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

We have opened our SS pressies 

I'm a bit overwhelmed at the amount we have received (and hope there isn't a mistake as Ginkgo has dribbled on everything ) no need for packing materials in our box.. it was packed full of pressies!








Luna trying to get into a gift...









Oops posted before is finished... More to come!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Forester said:


> Dylan and I have opened .
> 
> Our SS has been extremely thoughtful and generous and I can't begin to thank her enough. @oliviarussian is it you? If so you will need to stand up and take a bow. You have made an old woman and a scatty cat very very happy.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see photos of your gorgeous boy!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

.... There are so many toys (the feather and leather dangler toy is a massive hit, ginkgo ran off with it!) and Gipsy had claimed the purrs shark! There's also a lovely cardboard bed and teepee which I haven't put up yet























And I've got the most amazing shopping bag which I ADORE! Along with a notebook and some cat tea towels.... I need tea towels, so I'm chuffed to bits!

Here's my clue, which I'm still pondering, but thank you sooooo much my SS :Happy


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Our haul :Cat


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Shikoku I think you are my SS


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> @Shikoku I think you are my SS


I am  I really enjoyed buying for you and your lovely trio, loved seeing the pictures of the opening too! Merry Christmas


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> I am  I really enjoyed buying for you and your lovely trio, loved seeing the pictures of the opening too! Merry Christmas


Thank you my lovely, I've Pm'd you 
Happy Christmas xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Can't wait to see photos of your gorgeous boy!


I hope that my photos can do your brilliant SS justice. The action ones are pretty poor as he was moving too fast, one *very *happy boy. I'll PM proper thanks tomorrow after I've posted. I still can't find the missing ball but we may just have to run without it.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

*POST 1 - M&M's PRESENTS - firstly, I apologise for all the photo's but I actually took about 500, so it was very hard to narrow it down! I am going to do 2 posts - one with M&M's presents and one with my presents *
We opened our SS pressies today as we are going to have a very busy day tomorrow and oh my gosh, I am in so much shock and sooooooo happy, so firstly I'd like to say thank you *so much *to our SS for spoiling us, it honestly made me very emotional because all of the gifts were amazing and so thoughtful!

We had two boxes from our SS one for Millie and Milo and one for meeeee  so first, we opened Millie and Milos, they were absolutely ECSTATIC with all of their presents. 








A beautiful personalised card















I want to mention this amazing present first, it honestly bought me to tears because it was *so amazing, and so thoughtful *and personal and just such a lovely gift. Thank you so much to our SS, we really will treasure this.. A treat jar made especially for Millie and Milo with some lovely treaties to put in there!









Three beautiful crocheted animals - a kitty, a kangaroo and a frog. They were an absolute hit with them both























I have been meaning to get some boinks for them for ages and was SO PLEASED when we opened these, they went down a treat!!








A vibrating mouse which Milo was thrilled with!








A cat tunnel, cube, a cat senses treat maze, a scratcher with jingle balls in and a sleigh shaped scratching post






































A little robotic insect! They were scared at first and couldn't quite make it out, but then they loved it and chased it everywhere haha








Overall, they loved them all!!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

*POST 2 - SLAVES PRESENTS*
Again we have been so spoilt, I am so, so grateful and thank you so much to our SS, this has honestly felt like Christmas Day to us 























I cried, again (so emotional haha) when I saw this present, it is absolutely beautiful and so thoughtful. It is going straight on my mantlepiece in our living room  xx








I was honestly lost for words when I opened this present, it is the most unique, gorgeous cushion I have seen and have the pleasure of owning, so thank you so much 








A little book of cat sentiments for cat lovers (started to read it already - love it!!) 'Women and cats do as they please, and men and dogs had best learn to live with it' :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious








You must be a psychic, I have the *worst *circulation in my feet ever and these are going to be absolutely perfect for me, I shall be wearing them all day tomorrow with my christmas dress, they'll look great together ha ha 








I don't know how you know, but I actually collect fridge magnets, and these are just perfect!!
















A lovely black and white cat badge (I thought this could be the clue at first!)








A chocolate kitty and CD  Both look too good to eat 








The most gorgeous scarf with kitties all over (I wore it out this evening to dinner and will be wearing it tomorrow! )








OH said a *massive thank you *for his chocolate kitty and controller (he is obsessed with his xbox and on it right now ha ha, so well done )
















I also got a English Tea Selection with a gorgeous Heart shaped tea infuser as well as a really cool 'Mr Tea Infuser' (the tea goes in his trousers and he leans on the edge of your mug) - I am really sorry I must have forgotten to take photo's of them in all the excitement  but you can see them in the photo above!

*Now for the clue,* I have wracked my brains out trying to figure out who it could be, but I am really sorry I can't think !!?? Any help anyone ?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

My goodness Milo & Millie what fab presents xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> My goodness Milo & Millie what fab presents xx


I am thrilled, and so shocked at how amazing my SS is.. I just wish I could figure it out to say thank you properly  xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow!! What an amazing haul @loroll1991 
I'm useless with clues so can't help you there!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> *POST 2 - SLAVES PRESENTS*
> Again we have been so spoilt, I am so, so grateful and thank you so much to our SS, this has honestly felt like Christmas Day to us
> 
> 
> ...


I think the three crocheted animals may be your clue sweetie!! The black cat, the froggie and the kangaroo Lovely pics you have been very spoiled


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm having to hide all these pics from J&B or they'll want to know why they can't open theirs yet, very excited for the morning!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmmm I think I've got it .... your clue (I think) was the kitty , the roo and the frog ...... I maybe wrong tho xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol you beat me to it @JaimeandBree xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Lol you beat me to it @JaimeandBree xx


Caught you snoozing on the job Holmes!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Caught you snoozing on the job Holmes!!


You did


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I am so rubbish at this, I still have no idea :Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Susan M said:


> I am so rubbish at this, I still have no idea :Hilarious


Me either :'( I feel so bad that I can't figure it out!! Hhhhmmmmm....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I am so rubbish at this, I still have no idea :Hilarious


You'll kick yourself when you twig lol!!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I know!!!! Lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Me either :'( I feel so bad that I can't figure it out!! Hhhhmmmmm....


Well..... The black cat represents an actual cat, the other two animals are clues to the identity of his two brothers!

Don't worry Hun, helping other people work out their clues is half the fun of SS! 

Bet I don't get my own clues now.....


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> You'll kick yourself when you twig lol!!!!


Yup you will although Frankly it's not the easy xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

A cat that has a kangaroo and a frog as brothers... I can't help you @loroll1991 Im stuck too!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

You could be roamin around for a while tho


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[QUOTE="JaimeandBree, post: 1064411435,]Well..... The black cat represents an actual cat, the other two animals are clues to the identity of his two brothers!

Don't worry Hun, helping other people work out their clues is half the fun of SS! 

Bet I don't get my own clues now.....[/QUOTE]
realised my clue was a shocker @JaimeandBree pls help my SSc


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> You could be roamin around for a while tho


It has to be said that it's a seblimely good clue!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> [QUOTE="JaimeandBree, post: 1064411435,]Well..... The black cat represents an actual cat, the other two animals are clues to the identity of his two brothers!
> 
> Don't worry Hun, helping other people work out their clues is half the fun of SS!
> 
> Bet I don't get my own clues now.....


realised my clue was a shocker @JaimeandBree pls help my SSc[/QUOTE]
Oh will have to scroll back I've missed a number of posts today!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> Yup you will although Frankly it's not the easy xx





Azriel391 said:


> You could be roamin around for a while tho





JaimeandBree said:


> It has to be said that it's a seblimely good clue!!


HANG ON, HANG ON, HANG ON!!! Frankie, Roman and Seb???!!! @Azriel391 @JaimeandBree


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> It has to be said that it's a seblimely good clue!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> HANG ON, HANG ON, HANG ON!!! Frankie, Roman and Seb???!!! @Azriel391 @JaimeandBree


Ding ding ding!!!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ding ding ding!!!!!


Now the black cat and the 3 SS's made me think that, how are Roman and Seb a kangaroo and frog please? You can tell I'm blonde can't you lol!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Now the black cat and the 3 things made me think that, how are Roman and Seb a kangaroo and frog please? You can tell I'm blonde can't you lol!!


Seb is our resident frog catcher in chief and Roman eats a Skippy only diet due to his IBD lol!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> HANG ON, HANG ON, HANG ON!!! Frankie, Roman and Seb???!!! @Azriel391 @JaimeandBree


Ding dong merrily on high x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray! Lovely gifts too.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

THANK YOU SO MUCH @sarahecp! We are honestly over the moon and you have made our Christmas very special! The gifts are so thoughtful and Milo is currently chilling out with his new friends!










I am sorry I didn't get your clue originally  but I completely get it now hehe  but massive thanks to @Azriel391 and @JaimeandBree for your help hehehe! xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimendBree said:


> Seb is our resident frog catcher in chief and Roman eats a Skippy only diet due to his IBD lol!!


 And Frankie Is a sleek and stunning black panther


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just taken a break from wrapping and I'm sitting here giggling to myself at Sherlock and Watson   @Azriel391 and @JaimeandBree :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



loroll1991 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH @sarahecp! We are honestly over the moon and you have made our Christmas very special! The gifts are so thoughtful and Milo is currently chilling out with his new friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very welcome hun  It was a pleasure and I really enjoyed choosing the gifts for your gorgeous duo and it's made me really happy seeing them happy with their pressies and knowing that I've made your Christmas special.

I hope their new friends are not too stinky, that's what the pegs were for  

Merry Christmas to you, your OH, Millie & Milo xxxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> I've just taken a break from wrapping and I'm sitting here giggling to myself at Sherlock and Watson   @Azriel391 and @JaimeandBree :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> You are very welcome hun  It was a pleasure and I really enjoyed choosing the gifts for your gorgeous duo and it's made me really happy seeing them happy with their pressies and knowing that I've made your Christmas special.
> 
> ...


Hahaha they do smell quite strong, I must say! But they love them so much i'll just have to stick the pegs on my nose (very good idea, thank you )  haha!

A very Merry Christmas to you, your OH, Frankie, Roman and Seb, I hope you have a great one  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I just wanted to let our SS's know that we won't be opening our pressies until Seb comes home from hospital. 

Frank and Ro have pressies from me to open in the morning


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

We opened ours up this evening as with 4 children things will be very busy tomorrow! Thanks so much to our ss, Poppy and Jasper Loved there presents and I loved mine too  Looking at the clues I think our ss is @Zephodi  Will try and get some photos of them in the little samta hats       Hope you have a lovely Christmas, thanks again x


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

jumbu said:


> It was, you should have a 2nd package arriving in the new year I've just been in and out of hospital enough that I didn't get round t finishing! I may have forgotten a clue too!


Thankyou  Tipsy loves her new toys especially the feather one she seems to really love that one. Sorry that you have been in hospital and hope that everything is ok now and you have a fab Christmas. xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

We've just unwrapped our presents and I cannot believe how spoilt we have all been!  I've taken millions of photos (although I apologise in advance that they are either blurry or taken with the flash ... or both! I am useless with a camara!) and it's been very hard to narrow it down! I'll have to break it down into a few posts I think!









I'm not sure Hector quite gets it...








Inca knows where it's at though! So spoilt on a massive pile of pressies! :Cat








Hector won't even let me take the toys off the packaging, such an impatient boy!








This little fur mousie has been a massive hit with them all, but Leela has claimed it as her own, she growled at the others and then zoomed off with it an hid under the bed! I think this might be her favourite 








We love this wiggley string toy...








...and some jingle balls!








Mummy even got a stocking of her own and was very spoilt with some super cute highlighters, adorable tea towels and a lovely diary and pen! 








Percy having great fun on the cardboard lounger while my OH is busy making...








...this fantastic cabin, everyone wanted a go, but of course Leela won! (She always does!)








Our lovely presents from our incredably generous SS (Leela was cross that I took the mouse off her hehe!) we got loads of catnip filled goodies and a lovely stinky plague rat and stinky shark too, which they have had great fun rolling around with! Hector just loves the Kong goodies, he's been having a good chew on the kickaroo and the snake already! The cat crazies are fab too, perfect for games of fetch. We also got some very yummy looking treats, which we'll be sharing with Artemis and Athena tomorrow morning 

Our clues were from a little tortie, a mowai and a "mad" Ragdoll sooo....

Thank you so, so much to our Secret Santa who I think is @Shikoku , you have spoilt us ever so much and my OH and I were both really touched by the absolutely lovely, thoughtful gifts which you have chosen, the cats and I adore them all! Sending lots of love from everyone in the Dumpling household xxxxx

As you may know our second SS was a member who disapeared, but the lovely people on cat chat rallied round and the cats have been spoilt to bits! I've got oodles of photos and my internet is being exceptionally slow, so I hope you don't mind but I've left them all to upload overnight as I think it might take a while, and I need to be up really early! (Plus it will give me a chance to work out the clues, some of which have got me stumped!! ) . Surfice to say the cats and I were thrilled with everything we received and again were so touched by everyone's generosity, I may have got a little tearful tonight... Pics will be up first thing tomorrow  xxxxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I received a clue today in the post from my secret Santa which I'll open tomorrow when I help Crunchie open is gifts

@moggie14 I'm glad you liked your pressi's I just wish I'd wrapped them individually as I've now discovered it's what most Secret Santas do, nevermind at least I know for next year It's been great fun!!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

KCTT said:


> Thankyou  Tipsy loves her new toys especially the feather one she seems to really love that one. Sorry that you have been in hospital and hope that everything is ok now and you have a fab Christmas. xx


Just need the new human to turn up and all will be great


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> We opened ours up this evening as with 4 children things will be very busy tomorrow! Thanks so much to our ss, Poppy and Jasper Loved there presents and I loved mine too  Looking at the clues I think our ss is @Zephodi  Will try and get some photos of them in the little samta hats       Hope you have a lovely Christmas, thanks again x


 You're very welcome!  It's lovely to see to see the pictures, have a good one


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Well Popcorn is overwhelmed with her presents so much so she went hyper and ran around the house at 5.30am!
Thank you very much to both our SS. Here are some pics!

SS 1 I couldn't find a clue and have no idea who you are so please let me know so I can thank you!!! Popcorn loved strawberry and the radish and got rather possesive when we tried to look at them!!! I loved my purse it's so cool thank you!





















































SS2 - we think your clue of 2 cats one beginning with O and one ending in e could be Chillicat with Gypsie and Oakley??? Please let me know if I'm right!
You found a gingerbreadman for my tree I don't already have which was amazing thank you!! Popcorn loves the little knitted mouse and handmade squares and carried one off in her mouth! Not sure what's in them but she's happy!


























SO EXCITED she is scratching the door!!!!









Thank you to our SS's for making Popcorns Xmas extra special! xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Bless Popcorn! She is guna be craaaaazy all day haha!

We haven't got up yet, Belle's decided she needs more rest before the enslaught 








But eeeek can't wait! And cannot wait to see our SS open theirs!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't know the frog clue. Love the pics and will be rolling back through the pics to get a two good gander at the presents. Got the other bits though x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> @moggie14 I'm glad you liked your pressi's I just wish I'd wrapped them individually as I've now discovered it's what most Secret Santas do, nevermind at least I know for next year It's been great fun!!


They were perfect hun, thanks again. I'll post some more photos when we open the crackers! xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is the first box we received plus clue. 
Clue is avatar matches a present. I am so so touched by the cushion with pictures of Iv n Bluey. Iv was licking Blues pink stocking madly. I need the gardening gloves to get the stinky off them both!

The cushion is very special plus our little stockings with gifts in. 
I was blubbing at my seeds n chocs but you SS have made my day so far. Water proof mascara all round!!! We will take time to enjoy the track and your cats fab toys.

Now the pressure bit .........
I think our SS is...............
Jaime and Bree unless there is a stocking wearing Humphrey cushion cat.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Stockings and what we think is the clue x


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have no idea who sent the parcel but thank you very much. The kittens love the wand and the cracker was a fantastic idea for a gift. I will steal that next year lol. Currently kittens look drugged up on catnip that I put over the scratcher, they run from that to the wand to the mice. I adore my mug, it will sit proudly and be my main mug from now on, thank you very very much.







hurry and open the box






this was the last we saw of Mari as she ran scared when box opening was noisy.







More for me says Dani. .....







but Mari came out and claimed the mouse while Dani claimms the wand







Both kittens love their SS and it made their first Christmas special.

The clue was "fiddle sticks and flapdoodle" I know that was said from bagpuss, but I have not figured out a bagpuss on SS threads.....hmm where is The Doctor when you need him....


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great photos @Belgy67 - you've figured out the first bit so I'm sure you will work it out very soon! x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Here is the first box we received plus clue.
> Clue is avatar matches a present. I am so so touched by the cushion with pictures of Iv n Bluey. Iv was licking Blues pink stocking madly. I need the gardening gloves to get the stinky off them both!
> 
> The cushion is very special plus our little stockings with gifts in.
> ...


Sorry Hun, it's not me!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

loroll1991 said:


> *POST 2 - SLAVES PRESENTS*
> 
> I was honestly lost for words when I opened this present, it is the most unique, gorgeous cushion I have seen and have the pleasure of owning, so thank you so much


Gutted I missed SS this year!! Loving all the photos - someone kick me next year to remind me!!

Really glad you like the cushion so much  x


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! I've managed to get some more pics uploaded this morning of our opening last night 

Firstly, I'd like to say a massive thank you to @huckybuck who not only organsied this fantastic Secret Santa (with the help of the lovely @sarahecp of course!) but made sure that when one of the SSs disapeared no one went with out presents for thier kitties and of course a big thank you to everyone who sent such lovely gifts for me and the cats! We received 7 parcels all together  I wasn't sure where to start!!









Hector needed no help diving into the box!








I did try to give him a hand but he wasn't having any of it!








Gorgeous wrapping paper!! :Cat








Sorry it's blurry but I just loved Leela's face! She looked amazed that she's got so many lovely goodies! Since the parcel got here, Hector has been obessed with trying to get into it and now I know why, he is obsessed with the bonito flakes!








I can't wait to try these out, they are going to have so much fun!
So as you might have guessed my first parcel was from @huckybuck :Cat Thank you so much! We are so grateful for such lovely goodies!

Then we got started on parcel number two!








I got some gorgeous handmade soaps! They smell divine  I love smellies... and glitter! (weirdy Hector thought he's quite like to eat these so I've had to pop them bag in their bags quite quickly, I have a very odd cat!)








Here was my clue for this one, I think I need to have more of a think today, I will have a good trawl through the SS thread to help me work it out! But whoever you are I love my little soaps :Cat:Cat

Next we had some gorgeous personallised stockings, we will tresure these and I can't wait to hang these up year after year, they're just lovely!








Inside were some very tasty goodies!








YUM!!








The clue was the cards, which was a gingerbread man, I know @popcornsmum loves gingerbread men but I may be barking (miaowing?) up the wrong tree!! (I am rubbish at working out this whole clue thing!!!)


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Dumpling Yep that would be me! Sorry I couldn't put more in the stockings but I was pushed for time.  But I see they got lots of lovely bits so I hope it's okay!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> hmm where is The Doctor when you need him....


You don't know how close you are with that statement!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Firstly, I just have to say that we've all been super spoiled in this house. Darwin and Einstein have had a super fun morning with their new toys 

Darwin and Einstein eagerly awaiting the pressies! 'Come on mum, get moving'









*Secret Santa 1*

We had some fantastic things, thank you so much!! darwin wouldn't stay away long enough for us to photo them without her in the pic!










We had some stunning little personalised bags with lots of yummy treats in, so D&E were very happy. They love treats and tried to get into every single bag










The little cat nip pillows were a huge success. Both D&E went crazy for them - Einstein insists on sitting on his - who knows why. The little stockings are adorable and Einstein in particular loved his little rattly ball, he ran off into the kitchen and growled at me when i tried to take it away from him.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









￼
And we have a frenzy!! Yay!!! Darwin went MENTAL - She loves feathers and chased us round the living room for 15 minutes. We've had to hide it, or we would get nothing done today. I have a video, which i will try and upload later. We got a worm attachment too, so hopefully, we can see which one they prefer. AS you can see, we also got a little hat, which darwin wore for us 










We also got some cat selfie props, but the kitties were too busy with the catnip pillows and wouldn't co-operate, I'll wait until they're less excited I think and I got a cat colouring book, which I'm going to enjoy over my ten day Christmas Break! i had a colouring book once, but this one is SOOOOO much better 

I'm not sure if this is my clue, but on the inside of my box it says "Winter is coming' and a big science sticker... I think 'Winter is coming' is a game of thrones thing, but I'm not sure... So any help hugely appreciated...


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh wow, everyone has done so well, lucky kitties indeed
We have been no less spoiled, Isla and Skye would like to thank their Secret Santa from the bottom of their wee hearts. We are all really thrilled.

I must apologise in advance for the poor quality of the pictures and in fact the ones that show all the gifts are rubbish or missing. I have been unwell this morning so hope our Santa will accept his sorry I am. I'm gutted and can't put them all together again as various items have already been stashed by Skye in her hidey holes

Ohhhh my is that for us mum, open it all now !!


You are taking so long


Yay, a lovely snugly blanket, a girl can't have enough blankets, that can go (insert favourite spot of the moment here)


I'll get in Skye, might make this quicker


Dreamies !!!! Nom nom nom, what do you mean we aren't getting them all now, buuuuut muuuuuummmmmm


Sardine Cosma, that's bewakfast sorted out fir the next week, yay us!!!


The Orange mices are mine Isla, OK, I'll let you look at them, the cat colouring in book is Mum's and the tea too. She just loves tea, nasty stuff, we can't drink it. The cat colouring book is hers, I bet it features us Isla since we are superstars. She is oohing and aahing over the book, she is got that wet stuff leaking from her eyes and just told dad that the book is just perfect.


Ohhhhhhh, a TUNNEL, you have the meeces Skye, this is Mine !!!


Possession is all of the law, mwwwwwaaaha


Thank you so much whoever you are. I know I should get the clue but I gave brain fog. The colouring book is a touch of genius as I love these books so much and there are a few in the book that will be gorgeous framed so it really up is a gift forever. Hubby has been dispatched to make me some lovely fruit tea.

The girls have been really spoiled. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @Dumpling Yep that would be me! Sorry I couldn't put more in the stockings but I was pushed for time.  But I see they got lots of lovely bits so I hope it's okay!


Don't be sorry at all!! I love the stockings and the cats are going wild for the treats, I think Hector just wanted Lik e liks for breakfast (and lunch and tea...) hehe! Thank you so much for our goodies :Cat:Cat xxxx


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

daisysmama said:


> You don't know how close you are with that statement!!


I think I need to find a post that lists all the participants on SS cos I am stuck lol


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Really sorry to the remainder of my SSs but I'm having some techincal issues with our internet and can't upload any more pics! However all is not lost, I'm off to my parents in the next hour and will make full use of their fibre optic broadband! I will have them up ASAP! xxxxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

*Secret Santa 2*

Another bumper haul that sent our two crazy! many wrapped pressies in a huge box!










each kittie had their own box, which was full of individually wrapped pressies for each of them including some cosma treats (yum), some fun toys including catnip toys! Both went mental for the catnip, so clearly, I've just not been buying them the 'good sh*t'. there was also a tuna loin, which will be there evening treat tonight I think










There was another frenzy too!! and a different attachment, so hopefully we won't have fights over who gets to play with the frenzy now! I've hidden it, as both want to play non stop! We also got a crinkly tunnel, which Einstein adores. He's been dragging it around the house!










I got a lovely plque which is hanging in my hallway, a stunning scarf (god I love scarves, they are my favourite thing EVER!) and a box of 5 mini test tube wines
with tasting notes (god i love wine too, it's my second favourite thing!!!) and some chcolates which I have grudgingly agreed to share with OH (well... maybe... we'll see) Here's our whole haul!!










I had a very tricky clue, which I managed to work out as two Rogers and Hammerstein quotes, so I'm thinking it might be you @Azriel391, as you're the only person I know with an Oscar?


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Hmmm, Hairless Sphinx, could this be a hooman baby, Jumbu, is it you, or Bluefluffyburmans, I know you recently took delivery if a lovely wee man?

I'm probably way off.

@Belgy67 when you said "Where is the Doctor when you need him" you were so close, except this Doctor is definitely a she


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

mudgekin said:


> Hmmm, Hairless Sphinx, could this be a hooman baby, Jumbu, is it you, or Bluefluffyburmans, I know you recently took delivery if a lovely wee man?
> 
> I'm probably way off.
> 
> @Belgy67 when you said "Where is the Doctor when you need him" you were so close, except this Doctor is definitely a she


Though some used to think she was a he by her avatar


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you SS - they're in catnip heaven! And they love the HiLife treats, they've not had them before but I know to buy them again now. I hadn't realised there was anything else like Thrive so I won't have to wait to do a ZP order now if I run out. They like the ball too and so do I as I don't have to keep raking it out from under things! I wouldn't have thought to get a big ball but they like it as they can give it a good kicking.

And I loved all the chocolate  all things I like. That will certainly keep me going for a while! Here are some pics - I only have Sykes & Tilly at the moment, Lily won't get off the wardrobe and Ben is under the bed. They're snoozing their breakfast off so I'll do my best to get pics of them later.

I don't think I have a clue - unless I'm missing it. I did wonder if it was @popcornsmum as she has said she didn't put a clue in one parcel? From what is written in the card I think it is someone with 1 cat. Unless the ginger grumpy cats on the card are a clue?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry. In my excitement I completely forgot to thank @huckybuck and @sarahecp 
Thank you ladies you have done a fab job :Cat
Happy Christmas xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Jannor nope not me!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

@Jellypi3

It's you that's my Santa isn't it. Bea the beautiful lady and her "Brother" the devilish Dante, you had me so muddled by that infernal clue


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> @Jannor nope not me!


Hmm I don't know then!

Someone with 1 cat who has chubby paws, who isn't a crafter. Might be a grumpy ginger but not sure if that is a clue or just a good card!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG 

I got Belgys clue straight off but not mine. I always do this as I seem to block mine but see others....arrrrgh. 

X


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> OMG
> 
> I got Belgys clue straight off but not mine. I always do this as I seem to block mine but see others....arrrrgh.
> 
> X


Same here - I'm not sure if I'm completely missing a clue or I don't have one.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

We've just opened our SSs, lots of pics to follow later but I just wanted to say a huge thank you to both of our SSs who have been just incredibly generous and thoughtful, I am absolutely over the moon with how much thought and effort you have both put in, I am sat here blubbing and the kits are pleased as punch THANK YOU  xxxxx


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am probably wrong but my guess for who my secret santa was is @Erenya

Reasons: Clue was "fiddlesticks and flapdoodle" which was from a program called bagpuss and the wooden bird Professor said it, as Erenya has two cats who are professor names it kinda matches. So..........?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it Popcorns mum? !!!! We have a blanket for Blue in the box. How thick can I be with one head? X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG!!! 
I think I know who you are, we've only opened two things so far, the girls are going WILD!! THANK YOU!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia yay!!  It was so lovely to buy for you I really hope the kitties and you enjoy your gifts xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I must thank and apologise to our two lovely SS's simultaneously - thank you for all the wonderful gifts and thought that has obviously gone into them, and apologise for Bagpuss's apparant lack of enthusiasm in the photos. I promise you he loves his gifts, but I made the error of opening them in the morning when he is at his laziest (he usually has his breakfast and goes back to bed). In the early evening, however, he gets the zoomies. So I'll get some more photos with him and his toys over the next few days for you! :Kiss xxxx

*SS number 1*

We were certainly spoiled! Many gifts!  Sorry about Bagpuss looking indifferent in these pics, you night not believe it but he hates it when I get the camera out. I guess he's really camera shy but he always does his best to look away!










This puzzle feeder is BRILLIANT and I'll make a kitty genius of him yet!!!



















And what a gorgeous blanket! Is this home made? It's flawless! And as you can see, I think he likes it! 










I'm not sure who was more excited about unwrapping this, him or me! Everybody: Bagpuss FINALLY has a Flying Frenzy! And I know it's going to be a hit; just about managed to get him to play with it even though he's been hinting all morning that he'd much rather be asleep, so I'm sure he'll go nuts for it later!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes!!! The chocolate Santa is already gone I'm afraid. I continued my long childhood tradition of eating chocolate for breakfast on Christmas Day! :Shy










And thanks so much for these - those page markers in particular well be invaluable next year (exams in June and August!)



















Thank you so much SS number 1! What a great box of goodies!  :Shamefullyembarrased I'm afraid I have not the foggiest who you are; I'm rubbish at guessing these things! I didn't see a clue, but I could have blatantly missed something, I'm a fuzzy cow! I'm going to keep thinking though and will have a guess later! I'm wondering if the the pawprints = a household with three cats????


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SS number 2 - love you too, but unfortunately uploading these pics takes a lot longer than I think it does and we're now late for Xmas dinner at OH's auntie's so will upload them later. Sooooorrry!

I also have some videos of Bag with his gifts to upload too. Xxx


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope I think after reading this thread my SS has to be @Shoshannah since her cat is called bagpuss. It was the gift opening postcard that done it.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

@Shoshannah Bagpuss looks lovely as always


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

MCWillow said:


> Gutted I missed SS this year!! Loving all the photos - someone kick me next year to remind me!!
> 
> Really glad you like the cushion so much  x


Oh my gosh, I didn't even realise you are Bobbin' Along!!  I absolutely loveeeeee the cushion, honestly, your work is amazing!!  xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Right we can carry on opening. There is a lot to go with . Popcorns mum Iv loved the pink stocking and was licking it none stop. I will treasure the cushion and wow betide meeting me cos I'm blubbing now!!! 

Thank you so much. Love Popcorn up the door pic x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Dumpling got this one pretty straight off restoring my knowledge im not so thick!!!






























The kicker was a hit. My two are off the planet!!! Thank you xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I opened our SS surprise box this morning, and Xena went bonkers.










Catch, Romeo










Got it...










Let's unpack them










Connor comes in to lend a paw










while Xena keeps dropping more goodies on the floor










What are you waiting for?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am opening a few but trying to be organised...it's going Pete Tonge cxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Yummie!! Can I have one now?










A beautifully felted mouse meets with the warrior princess' claws










They are MY prezzies. MINE!!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia it must be the catnip toy in the bottom of the stocking he likes!!! Bless him! I'm so glad you liked the cushion too.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Gimme that thing, gimme gimme gimme gimme that thing....










So what's next?










Which one shall we open now?










This one smells so good....



















Catnip fish.
Kill and attack!!!!!!!










Drugged cats


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like we are monopolising the thread so one more as my two are in outer space. We will have a break so no one present is not given time.

There are some bad kitty people as these presents are fab and very copious......x

I think this is elf Sara and I love it⏳will model when showered cxxxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

@Erenya I thought my clue was way too esoteric ! Uber impressed you got it and yes I was thrilled to be your SS , so pleased you all liked everything xxx Merry Christmas hon xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Mowgli catches himself a fish










Xena and Wobbel go absolutely wild over this parcel










and it soon becomes clear why.

CATNIP!!!! lots of it.










There are so unbelievably many gorgeous presents to unwrap...










Romeo attacks the Kong kickeroo










Is that a plague rat???










Yes, it is. And I love it!!!!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Please continue to post. I'm loving it


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@Azriel391 I can't express how amazing our gifts are. You've been so generous and thoughtful. The cats and I love EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Catweazle goes absolutely hyper over the plague rat










while Xena attacks the catnip, valerian and silvervine owl










Let me, let me, let me.....










Xena discovers another great toy










Yeah, this one is great, too
It turns Catweazle into a vampire


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oscar and I have been so very spoilt by our SS and I can't begin to thankyou enough for your magical home made gifts , beautifully wrapped .... right pic overload 
I love love love my beautiful bed 









I have a handmade stocking that smells mmmmmmm















take the wrapper off muuuum








ooohhh whats this


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd like to thank our SS, we've just opened our gifts and the kitties love them! I'll post pictures later as dinner is in the oven and nearly done. I haven't got a clue who you are though, the card said Feliz-navidad from crazy and the gang so if anyone would like to give me a gentle nudge in the right direction...  Right, off to make a brew in my shiny new mug (I LOVE it!) merry Christmas everyone and we'll be back later! xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

And there'so more ....a beatiful handmade and embroidered blanket to match his lovely bed 








I have been so spoilt mum I love my SS gifts but I need a snooze now 








and I was spoilt too I had a lovely handmade soap , a beautiful handmade scarf , some lip salve , a lavender pillow handmade and I love it, a Christmas lilyflame candle and a crazy cat lady vs human book 








there was a clue  but totally not sure as the pics I thought ... I've got it yay but then the message said my past had come back to haunt me hmmmmm not sure if my SS is @huckybuck or @mudgekin , please reveal yourself xxxxxx Oscar and I are so thrilled xxxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ab1g41l said:


> Good idea guys, @Jesthar are you my lovely SS?


Yay, after three years someone finally worked out the clues!  Yes, I own up - it was me 

So glad you like everything  Yes, the mice are my own makes too, and the cracker as well.  The Silvervine sticks are courtesy of FatBadCat

I must add some apologies to my own SS's - I've been trying to get my two playing ball for an opening session in between church and lunch, but in true "stuff you and your Traditions, Human" fashion they are currently showing interest itn anything BUT their SS parcels. Human present wrapping paper - great fun! The camera strap? Best top EVER! Bags of things for other people? GIMMIE! Oh, is this actually for me? Yeah, whatever - now, out of my way, I have a table cloth to try and introduce to the floor...

*sigh* Cats! Have to go out to family now, but I will have another go later, promise


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Catweazle and Xena say this is our entire haul, but I would not be surprised if Connor or Romeo has sneaked off with something before we could take the photo.

Thank you so much for all the gifts for the cats, and for the lovely chocolates, the lavender cushion, vegemite, the cat tin, the heart and the lip balm. It is simply too much.

I love you all!!!










Cats enjoying their toys


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

@Azriel391 

I have to own up to that one 
When I got your name this year I was thrilled after last year you being one of mine. I wanted to do something that gave Oscar comfort than for running around. Old men need comfort methinks. 

Merry Christmas and I hope you have many more xxxxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

mudgekin said:


> @Azriel391
> 
> I have to own up to that one
> When I got your name this year I was thrilled after last year you being one of mine. I wanted to do something that gave Oscar comfort than for running around. Old men need comfort methinks.
> ...


Oscar sure looks extremely comfortable.
You would love to snuggle up next to him, wouldn't you?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> @Azriel391
> 
> I have to own up to that one
> When I got your name this year I was thrilled after last year you being one of mine. I wanted to do something that gave Oscar comfort than for running around. Old men need comfort methinks.
> ...


Thank you thankyou thankyou @mudgekin I thought it was you , Oscar absolutely loves his bed (I have to own up to opening that part a couple of weeks ago as he wasn't so well and I so wanted him to have his lovely gift and to be able to have a pic for his SS on the day , he's picked up a bit which is great my handmade gifts are gorgeous , made my day xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Oscar sure looks extremely comfortable.
> You would love to snuggle up next to him, wouldn't you?


I do sometimes  he absolutely adores it @Jiskefet


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Thank you thankyou thankyou @mudgekin I thought it was you , Oscar absolutely loves his bed (I have to own up to opening that part a couple of weeks ago as he wasn't so well and I so wanted him to have his lovely gift and to be able to have a pic for his SS on the day , he's picked up a bit which is great my handmade gifts are gorgeous , made my day xxx


I'm just so glad that Oscar likes his bed. You have made my eyes leak and I'm so happy that Oscar is picking up. Hopefully he will be back to normal very soon. I hope he gets lots and lots of use from his bed and blanket and it makes him comfortable. You really are a special lady and there isn't anyone I'd rather have been SS to
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm at my parents and enjoying it not taking half an hour to uploads every photo, fibre optic FTW!! 








We got some knitted mice which were ever so sweet, Percy had a good old sniff (and slobber) over them!
















Then Inca claimed them as her own!








I also got some lovely warm gloves (which got covered in white hair very quickly )such a thoughtful gift as they're perfect for keeping my hands snug at the yard and I wore them this morning to see the horses, so thank you so much!! 








This was my clue, Apodemus sylvaticus are wood mice so I'm wondering if that's my clue? Maybe @Forester ? If it you thank you so much! The cats and I love our gifts, the little mice are just lovely :Cat

Our next parcel...








Inca loved this blanket, I think she knew how well the colour matched her eyes :Cat








We had these adorable little mice too, Inca thought they must all be for her!








Them we had this gorgeous little kitty! I love him!  he's sat on the mantlepiece away from naughty Hector who tried to pinch him! 








Fantastic clue (Loving the beard/hair hehe!) I think this SS was @Erenya ? Thank you so much! Did you make the everything yourself? You're incredibly talented if you did!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Our last two parcels now (we have been so spoilt!)
We had some super stinky, crocheted mice, there was some powerful stuff in there that's for sure, even Hector who is usually not affected by cat drugs was very interested in these!









First Leela had a go








Hector wanted to play too!
















Percy got very stoned!!








Ended up in an odd position in a box








And fell in love with the little mouse!








We got a Kong rattley ball and a catnip mouse too!!








Here was our clue, so I'd like to say a big thank you to @sarahecp ! What lovely presents, especially for the potent mice, they're such a big hit!! xxxxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Loving all the opening pics- so many happy kitties 
Phoebe opened hers this morning as we were out for dinner last night at a friend's house.
We've both been very spoilt and would like to say a huge thank you to our mystery SS!
There was no clues so I have no idea who it is ...

Yay! Presents 










I LOVE it !!










While the actual gifts lay forgotten ...









Ok, let's compromise 









That disco ball is great fun!
So is the fluffy thing 









Peek-a-boo 









New frenzy attachment!










to be continued ...


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry its late in the day but we have only just got round to opening our presents! We are so pleased with everthing our SS got us and we can't believe how much we got!!!! The cats have not left any of the presents alone and are picking things up in their mouths and running away with them chasing each other around they are very excitied!!! So some pictures -


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Last but certainly not least...








We had a catnip bird (these cats are going to be out of it for weeks!) a new toy for the frenzy, some yummy treats (which Hector had to sample straight away) and little Christmas balls








We also had this beautiful crochet blanket, I love the colours, you're so talented to have made it!

We also got this fantastic giant wand with pom poms and feather attached on the end, everyone wanted a go (no one wanted to share though!)








































Here was our clue for this one, I think it's from @JaimeandBree . Thank you so much, you have really spoilt us the cats love the toys and the blanket is just awesome! xxxx

Sending massive hugs out to all of my SSs, you have all been so incredibly generous and I have shed more than a few tears unwrapping all these wonderful presents. Thank you all so much! xxxxx

Also... were my lovely little soaps from @mudgekin ? xxx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Some more pictures of the cats enjoying their presents. As for my SS is guess @Jellypi3?????? Am i right????xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I got a lovely cat pen, cat scarf, box of teas and yummy chocs 









She was happy to pose with my haul, but not hers!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol! Well it's been a long day and Popcorn has sat looking forlongingly at the space where her SS box was so we have put it back for her with her new blanket and that's all she's interested in now!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

O K Folks, This could take some time. @oliviarussian has given Dylan and I an amazing SS.    I so wish that she could have been a fly on the wall for the 2 hours it took us to open our parcels. Her generosity and thoughtfulness have totally overwhelmed us. There were so many parcels that showing them all means that I've restricted most of the action shots towards the end. I've never posted this many pics in one go before so please bear with me.

Sunglasses on and please try to forget the carpet.:Bag

First of all our clue. I adore this . It took me a moment to realise that it _was_ the clue but as soon as I looked closely I thought Mika and Rosso !










First parcel out - a huge bag of balls and mice. I didn't dare open this up before opening the other parcels or we'd have still been opening on Boxing day !

Next out a Yeoww fish . He adores this as you will see from the action photos at the end. At one point I had to hide it in one of my pockets so that he would look at other things.









As you can see I'm having horrendous problems here. I can't get the photos to appear in the right place. I really don't want to do it ( as it wouldn't be fair to @oliviarussian ) but I might have to post just pics first and commentary later


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Next for BC. The mouse tipped Ivan over the edge!!!!

The two of them are spoilt rotten and still floaty....


























































Got this one Loki quite quick. Well the key bit xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

@oliviarussian if I tag you each time you , hopefully won't miss out. I'm so so sorry that my IT skills are letting you down.















These balls are fabulous, quite the best ones we've ever tried








Where did that go?








Oh its there.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Smoosh and Loki thank you the heart will be treasured for ever xxxx

I have to laugh
You can see the eyes show it all!!! The faces are like whatever.....c


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! We have really staggered our present opening this year and I have to say it has been the bestest Christmas I have had in absolutely years! We were very good and didn't remove the SS presents from their outer box until right before opening. I laid them all out on the carpet and boom - the boys were on the case. Milo was literally in there and tearing the paper off one particular parcel - which contained some yummy venison slices. Suki said they were yummy too! Milo says there's something really tasty-smelling inside this box...









Then Suki found his "stinky Frenzy Friend" and launched himself on that! Seriously, I have never seen them so interested in presents before!
We have been so incredibly spoilt, our secret santa wrapped everything so nicely. Their two handmade personalised stockings are so cute, we will treasure them:-










Sorry for the "side shot" I am having trouble with my iPhone today, the automatic thingy is on the blink! (I've even tried saving into Paint and then re-doing).

There were so many presents, and ones that I had coveted for ages! A Hexbug mouse, an Aquabot and a hexbug that climbs! That is going to drive them crazy lol.









We had lots of edible treats too, Dreamies, Webbox Sticks, Almo Nature treats and some beautiful catnip delicacies. I have put them out of harm's way for now.

Here is a picture of all their opened presents together:-










As for me, well I am a bit speechless actually (for a change). For someone who always has cold feet especially in the evenings, I received the most beautiful pair of Alpaca Wool socks:-









The colour is perfect, bright fuschia pink, I love jewel and bright colours! So thoughtful.
Lastly and by absolute no means least, I was given the most exquisite crocheted blanket. I blimmin love it! Daisies are one of my favourite flowers! Thank you so very much...










Suki is sleeping off his dinner and venison bites, Milo in the meantime has had a good bunny kicking session with both the catnip mouse and the frenzie toy:-










My clue on the envelope was "Your clue is in the wrapping, once you get it you can open the card". When I saw our four famous beautiful MC's I just knew it had to be @huckybuck. Thank you so much Clare, I am truly grateful. Not only did you organise the whole thing with @sarahecp but you had time to put together a wonderful selection of gifts for my boys. So touched by your thoughtfulness and generosity.Totally made my day x

ETA - Apologies for the not so great photo quality, Hubby has some more photos and video on his phone of the boys but with rubbish broadband it is taking some time to download! I will try and get some more posted up in the next day or so x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

@oliviarussian

He kept trying to get the parcels out of the box.







































OK @oliviarussian I'm making such a b*lls up of this I'll have to resort to plan C I'm really sorry.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sorry that I've made such a mess of this @oliviarussian  I'll have to put some pics and then a commentary.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Forester said:


> View attachment 256664
> I'm sorry that I've made such a mess of this @oliviarussian  I'll have to put some pics and then a commentary.
> View attachment 256663
> 
> ...


I'm thrilled to see Dylan enjoying himself so much and especially glad to see him enjoying the wool balls, it was my first attempt at felting and I must say I was pretty pleased with the results, my boys love them too!

I was chuffed to get you and Dylan as my Secret Santa and thoroughly enjoyed buying for you both xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

@oliviarussian I'm gutted that I've made such a mess of this when you've given us the most fabulous SS possible.

For others Dylan has - a bag of balls and mice, perfect for batting about. These will give hours and hours of pleasure.
a yeoww stinky fish, one of his all time favourite toys. This had to be temporarily confiscated as he couldn't see anything else whilst he had this.
felt, or wool balls. These are brilliant. They are really fast. It was one of these which went missing yesterday. He is obsessed with them.
valerian pillows,
*pipecleaners*,
a pipecleaner spider - again a great hit - ideal for tossing into the air,
a plague rat , something I've wanted to get him for ages.
a goldfinch attachment for his Da Bird
a leather and fur mouse, again a real favourite, its been dunked in the water bowl a couple of times already!
a pheasant tail attachment for Da bird, the flight on this is incredible, it glides really well
the most gorgeous crochet blanket with a cat on. This caused tears to well up in my eyes. It is absolutely beautiful .You have put so much work in and the stitch work is incredible. You are so talented. My mum was a court dressmaker and she could not have made this.

I have socks, my favourite colours, a beautiful scarf,and a lovely cat shaped chalk board.I am completely overwhelmed.

@oliviarussian I've just seen your alert saying that you* made *those felt balls. I am in complete awe of you. I had intended to ask you where you found them as I know that they are going to be so much loved.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. I will PM you as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Forester said:


> @oliviarussian I'm gutted that I've made such a mess of this when you've given us the most fabulous SS possible.
> 
> For others Dylan has - a bag of balls and mice, perfect for batting about. These will give hours and hours of pleasure.
> a yeoww stinky fish, one of his all time favourite toys. This had to be temporarily confiscated as he couldn't see anything else whilst he had this.
> ...


You've made me quite emotional!!!! you are very welcome Sylvia x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

OOOOPS!!!!! I've just posted today's update and photos of my cats with their pressies on the 2014 Opening thread by mistake!!!!! Doh!!! 

I knew I'd had a bit too much brandy..... (and port and sherry.....) 

:Singing :Singing


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Treaclesmum said:


> OOOOPS!!!!! I've just posted today's update and photos of my cats with their pressies on the 2014 Opening thread by mistake!!!!! Doh!!!
> 
> I knew I'd had a bit too much brandy..... (and port and sherry.....)
> 
> :Singing :Singing


Lol  Copy and paste may be your friend today!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Here we are! Thanks everyone 

Sorry it's a little late, but my gang and I would like to say a huge "THANK YOU" to our lovely Secret Santa - they have loved all of your gifts and I have also loved my beautiful, 'snowcat' earrings! 

Jumpy went mad for all the catnip goodies of course, with the 3 girls just looking on wondering if he was ok... they enjoyed the catnip too but not half so much as he did! He's a real 'nip-head!! :Joyful :Smuggrin

Gracie enjoyed the pipe cleaners and straws, they always love straws!

Poppy has had a wonderful first Christmas and has adored the pack of small, catnip mice which I thought Pixie would like, but I guess she is growing out of them a bit now, she enjoyed some larger mice - Poppy however was running around the house with them for hours, carrying them in her mouth! She even used one to stand guard inside her lunch bowl! :Joyful

I love seeing their bright eyes so full of wonder and excitement at all the lights and presents, really makes my Christmas  

They've all now crashed out for a long sleep, so thought I'd update this thread! I'm not sure who our SS is but it's someone with a black and a stripey cat, and a wonderful taste in presents! Big hugs and a very Merry Christmas to our lovely SS xxx :Kiss
Jumpy by
Jumpy and Gracie by
Pixie by Rosemary Moore, on Flickr
Poppy by Rosemary Moore, on Flickr
Snowcat earrings by Rosemary Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry we're late. Thank you so so much to our SS for some absolutely gorgeous and very entertaining presents.  Bunty and Toppy really loved them and one or two were very obviously favourites. We played with them so long and had so much fun we had to put dinner back over an hour. If I didn't know better, I would think my SS knew us because there were so many of our favourite things. I have to say the STAR gift was the chirping birdie which was hilarious and they couldn't leave it alone. I absolutely love the cushion with the kitties, my favourite colour. Thank you so much too for my gifts, how did you know those are one of my favourite toiletries?. I think the best way to show how much we loved them is in pictures. The only problem is that, no matter how much I've wracked my brains, the clue is so clever, I can't work out who you are. I'm going to say *is it Cava14una *because there is reference to tuxedo and you have two b/w cats? If I'm barking up the wrong tree, then help needed!

















LOTS OF BEAUTIFUL PRESENTS








TOPPY ADORED THE SARDINES, HE WENT ABSOLUTELY MAD








BUNTY LOVED ALL THE FEATHERY MICE
































THE CHIRPING BIRDIE, THEY DEFINITELY THOUGHT IT WAS REAL








MY LOVELY GIFTS, THE CHOCOLATES WON'T LAST LONG









MORE IN A MINUTE .....


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Last but certainly not least...
> View attachment 256544
> 
> We had a catnip bird (these cats are going to be out of it for weeks!) a new toy for the frenzy, some yummy treats (which Hector had to sample straight away) and little Christmas balls
> ...


You sussed me, I'm indeed guilty  just a wee thing but from the heart


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

@slartibartfast are you my lovely SS? Or it could be @GingerJasper I think........ 

Whoever you are, you are fab!! :Kiss xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

VIDEOS
Toppy and the chirping birdie...he's so funny and isn't going to share with anyone


Bunty and her feathery friend


Toppy killing his fish


Toppy loves everything


Oooh nearly forgot, here's my clue in case anyone can help


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

This was my clue, Apodemus sylvaticus are wood mice so I'm wondering if that's my clue? Maybe @Forester ? If it you thank you so much! The cats and I love our gifts, the little mice are just lovely :Cat

Guilty as charged.  I used to ride so figured that the gloves would be useful.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> You've made me quite emotional!!!! you are very welcome Sylvia x


Thank you so much. The 2 hours we spent opening was the best time I've had in a very long time.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> You sussed me, I'm indeed guilty  just a wee thing but from the heart


Thank you so much, they are lovely! Smellies, glitter and kitties combined!! :Cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Here we go!
What can I say, we have been so, so spoiled! The girls were going completely wild! They love everything! So much thought has been put into our SS, thank you will never be enough! You have made our day, and Belle's first Christmas so special!
I'm going to have to do this over 3 posts, can't possibly cut down the photos any further! Prepare for a bunch of blurry pics too, I think they really show how much the girls love their presents!!

Please step forward @JaimeandBree THANK YOU SO MUCH! That'll never sound as much as it means honestly, i'm so overwhelmed by everything, if I make it through this post without crying it'll be a miracle!

They literally loved everything...including the packaging!


Come on Mama, are you opening this or what!






Pleeeeease Mum!


I'll just play with the paper a bit more!


First out, a super stinky piggy!




What else Mum, what else!


Annelis' turn with piggy!




I don't know what this is, but it's gooooood






Come on Mama, keep up!


Annelis finding out who our SS is!


Another stinky pillow!


Oh I love you stinky pillow!


TBC....


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great pics @Susan M I bet your house smells as good as mine at the moment! Lol! Merry Christmas Spotties x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So so pleased you liked your goodies @Ali71 and I loved buying for you and the boys! Though in the new year remind me to tell you about Suki's stocking lol!!!

I have been trying to whizz through everyone's posts and it all looks amazing when I get a quiet moment in the next day or so I will view them all properly.

I'm so pleased it all came together in the end! Xxxxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> So so pleased you liked your goodies @Ali71 and I loved buying for you and the boys! Though in the new year remind me to tell you about Suki's stocking lol!!!
> 
> I have been trying to whizz through everyone's posts and it all looks amazing when I get a quiet moment in the next day or so I will view them all properly.
> 
> I'm so pleased it all came together in the end! Xxxxx


I love them all @huckybuck!! Especially the blanket. Thank you again, Christmas really was extra special this year.
I await "stockingate" with bated breath  xxxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow I've been out all day and just come home to catch up on some lovely posts and photos! It's great to see! Keep 'em coming and I hope everyone is enjoying their Christmas Day xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

.........

Don't worry Mama, I got this!




I like this one!


I didn't take a picture of the outside, but it was labelled "Posh Cats Christmas Dinner" 


Orphelia come to check out what's on offer!


Posh indeed, their own fancy menu! They had their chicken and quail eggs for Chrismas dinner tonight 


I still got this!


A stinky carrot! Aren't I good enjoying my veg!






More loving for stinky pillow, it's so soft and fluffy!




I love you stinky pillow


I REALLY love you!


And we got a house! What do you mean you've got to build it? I'm moving in now!






MINE! The crazy baby will never find me in here!




Back to the stinky piggy, I love you stinky piggy


TBC.......


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

@popcornsmum yes it was me, so pleased that you liked the presents for both you and Popcorn.

Sorry it has taken me so long to post in this thread, we opened our SS presents this morning, but then the In-Laws turned up for Christmas lunch and have only just gone.

Oakley & Gypsie have been throughly spoilt and there has been so much thought put into their gifts.
I will start with SS1 which I think may be @Dumpling 








Oakley had to inspect the amazing pile















Fabulous action shot of Oakley's antics with the Plague Rat, he loves it







Oakley really enjoyed the opening of presents, Gypsie was over the other side in a frenzy with the catnip cracker, which it turns out was the one they have been trying to open ever since we put the presents under the tree.







Oakley was in heaven when the cube came out








Oakley also broke his record for breaking the string on dangly toys, the first one went within a minute of the cube being up.







Thank you so much the presents are an absolute hit we all love them.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> @Jellypi3
> 
> It's you that's my Santa isn't it. Bea the beautiful lady and her "Brother" the devilish Dante, you had me so muddled by that infernal clue


Yep  So glad your gorgeous two enjoyed their presents. I felt very guilty when I saw everyone had wrapped theirs in gorgeous paper, I hope they had fun though!!



clairescats said:


> Some more pictures of the cats enjoying their presents. As for my SS is guess @Jellypi3?????? Am i right????xxx


Indeed you are  I'm so glad the crew liked their gifts, as above sorry they weren't wrapped, i've been terrible this year with wrapping!!

I am just going to upload my pics now


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

.......

Annelis in a stinky coma!


Quick! My mean ole big sister has moved!


Perfect place to play with my new mousey!




Just guna have a chomp on this, hope no one minds!


The girls got personalised catnip fishies! I absolutely love them!










Ambush! POW! Take that Mama spotty!


A snowball frenzy wand toy that they love!


An equisite crochet blanket which I am over the moon with!! Pretty in pink, perfect for my babies! I'm really so, so happy you went to the trouble of making us this, i've made blankets for other peoples cats and never got round to making anything for the girls, I absolutely adore it, and so do they, thank you!




They also got a plague rat! Which i've not given them yet, but it'll be a huge hit!
Some of their haul!


And for me?
This is going on the wall 


Love these!! This is not sarcasm, I LOVE getting socks!!


And I looove this! I'm such a Disney fangirl, unbelievably until today I was missing Aristocats from my collection, the girls bought it for me  I have a beautiful Marie ornament sitting on my bookcase too!




I adore absolutely everything! Thank you so much again @JaimeandBree (I hope it was you or i've just made myself look really silly!)
Lots of love and purry kisses, me, Annelis, Orphelia and Belle xxx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Now for SS2 who I think may be @loroll1991, its the only M&M I could think of as my clue was a packet of M&M's
The gifts were amazing and I fell in love with the card.







Another amazing pile of gifts







This time Gypsie was determined to be first







I wasn't being quick enough







Yep he couldn't even wait for me to put the most amazing house together







Come on Mummy, there's more here







Another amazing selection of gifts & I love the bauble too.







Oakley went nuts for the fish, whilst Gypsie was quite happy in the house







the gifts are brilliant and I just love the super sized house, Oakley is a bit puzzled as to why he can fit so easily into this one







Sorry its not a great picture, but it looks great on the tree

A very very big thank you to both of my SS's and to @huckybuck & @sarahecp for doing such a great job so that everyone gets to enjoy SS. I hope everyone has had an amazing day. My cats are completely zonked out now I think in a catnip induced coma


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Great pics @Susan M I bet your house smells as good as mine at the moment! Lol! Merry Christmas Spotties x


Oh the smell! The stronger the better for these girls though so I don't mind  Merry Christmas to you too! xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Yep  So glad your gorgeous two enjoyed their presents. I felt very guilty when I saw everyone had wrapped theirs in gorgeous paper, I hope they had fun though!!
> 
> Indeed you are  I'm so glad the crew liked their gifts, as above sorry they weren't wrapped, i've been terrible this year with wrapping!!
> 
> I am just going to upload my pics now


Thank you so much @Jellypi3 they love everything you got for them, they have been playing with them all afternoon and have now all crashed out from having so much fun. Dont worry about the lack of wrapping at all in fact Wesley was in that box so quickly he was dragging the presents out before i had the chance to even get a look in . thank you for my lovely bits as well i shall be sitting down this evening enjoying a nice tea and some choclate


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Oh the smell! The stronger the better for these girls though so I don't mind  Merry Christmas to you too! xx


I've had to wrap my stinky toy in two carrier bags & put it in a cupboard in the garage, I had in my room & it stank & the aged ones were going mad trying to find it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Last but certainly not least...
> View attachment 256544
> 
> We had a catnip bird (these cats are going to be out of it for weeks!) a new toy for the frenzy, some yummy treats (which Hector had to sample straight away) and little Christmas balls
> ...


Yes it ''twas indeed me! I'm glad you like the blanket, it was a bit last minute but those are some of my own favourite colours  Merry Christmas to you and the furries xxxxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Chillicat said:


> Now for SS2 who I think may be @loroll1991, its the only M&M I could think of as my clue was a packet of M&M's
> The gifts were amazing and I fell in love with the card.
> View attachment 256706
> Another amazing pile of gifts
> ...


Yep, it was me!  glad you liked the bauble and presents ! Very pleased Oakley now fits in his house  ha ha! Hope you've had a fabulous Christmas xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Well Popcorn is overwhelmed with her presents so much so she went hyper and ran around the house at 5.30am!
> Thank you very much to both our SS. Here are some pics!
> 
> SS 1 I couldn't find a clue and have no idea who you are so please let me know so I can thank you!!! Popcorn loved strawberry and the radish and got rather possesive when we tried to look at them!!! I loved my purse it's so cool thank you!
> ...


@popcornsmum i was your other SS im sorry i didn't put a clue in i completely forgot and it was only after i thought i could have said we shared the same taste in china plates from BHS lol. Im glad popcorn enjoyed all her presents it was a pleasure to buy them and i hope she has lots of fun playing with them all xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> .......
> 
> Annelis in a stinky coma!
> 
> ...


Yes it was me!!! Glad you got the clue lol!!

I am so glad you like the blanket, I saw the pattern and thought it would be perfect for your girls, must apologies though as I went wrong sewing it up and it's a bit wonky, I didn't notice until it was too late and I could have kicked myself!!!

It was an absolute pleasure putting together a parcel for the Spotties and Stripes and of course for you, I now have a matching Marie on my own tree! 

Thank you for so many pics it's fab to see them enjoying everything!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So sorry to my SSs that I haven't posted pics yet I keep trying to get a chance but haven't managed yet (got to be sociable lol). They will come i promise !


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Me again. Blue and Ivan are spoilt rotten.

We have 2 left..I will be reviewing tomorrow. 
Lovely box but no clue I can see

Parcel with a gorg necklace who the letter leads me to thank Erenya.
I hope I have got it right. I love it...so delicate
Pic of me and all the wrapping.

We are spoilt rotten.There isn't one of anything they haven't got. I have some other lovely gardening gloves,seeds, chocs. It is dreamies galore.

I can not do justice to the amount of goodies. Blue and Ivan thank all our Secret Santas. 
The amount of presents is huge.
The pair are exhaustedWe will be playing and eating for months to come. We have gifts that I will treasure for ever. I don't know which toy to start with.

Thank you all. Susan x
The first photo shows my superstar boy.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I have loved seeing all these posts with happy cats and presents. Sorry I was so useless with my clue. That said Tipsy is a happy cat who has had a great Christmas not only has she been spoilt rotten with presents, she has been compared to Audrey Hepburn and she is relieved that she doesn't really have chubby paws and her mama is only being mean when she tells her she does. x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

So I'd like to start with a huge thank you to both my Secret Santa's this year. I can't believe how spoiled the terrors have been, but also that baby-Jelly was also included in the thoughts of both my SS's. I actually got a bit tearful, it was so lovely.

Apologies for the blurry pictures!!

Anyway, SS #1!

Dante was fascinated, but after opening one thing he ran off with it and didn't reappear for ages!









Bea decided it was all for her!









Bea LOVED the tent, she has basically lived in it









The haul!!









The card with the clue!









Plus a little gift for Jelly baby! 









Now I am so rubbish at clues, so I'm going to have to open this one up to the wider public! Sorry SS! But honestly I was so overwhelmed by the gifts, they were amazing!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@bluecordelia Rodney's been having a fab time with his frenzy mouse attachment today, it really got the old lad moving  they've both enjoyed chomping on the big silver crinkle attachement as well xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

> I think this SS was Erenya? Thank you so much! Did you make the everything yourself? You're incredibly talented if you did!!


I'm afraid I can't lay claim to the blanket, I employed a ghost crochet-er...


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

It might be the 1.8 bottles of champagne talking, but I love this thread! Even OH said: "that forum of yours is a pretty amazing place, isn't it."

He's right you know.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Right, SS #2!

Sorry it's upside down!!!









This was fantastic, such thought and effort!!! 









The love their personalised toys!









Gorgeous blanket  









And one for Jelly Baby!!










Bea was straight in the house!









And of course doing the typical "i prefer the wrapping" pose









Such lovely bits!









And Dante made his grand reappearance right at the end when I was piling all the toys and treats up! 









Again I am shocking at clues though based on @Susan M 's guess i'm going to second @JaimeandBree?

Whoever you are, thank you so so so much, everything was perfect, both my SS's did a fantastic job and I can't wait till next year to do it all again!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad the oldies had a groovy day @Matrod x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@clairescats @Chillicat Thank you both of you! We've had great fun today which has included her pouncing and popping lots of bubbles and eating quite a few treats which has just resulted in Popcorn being sick in the hall!!! 
Luckily tomorrow's a new day! 

Taking part in SS this year has been absolutely amazing! I had so much fun buying presents for all the kitties and owners and would like to thank @huckybuck and @sarahecp for working so hard to ensure every single cat had a present to open today. Popcorn has got some lovely new things some of which we've not seen before and has been intrigued by and she is tired out!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I really feel sorry for myself for being unable to participate this year. For even though the Hairy Hikers and I have been spoilt rotten by some lovely cat chatters, I have missed out on the most important and rewarding part of Secret Santa: selecting gorgeous prezzies for each cat and enjoying the pictures of said cats unwrapping their prezzies. For I enjoy the giving and witnessing the reception op my gifts as much as, or maybe even more than, receiving the gorgeous presents some other wonderful cat chatter chose for my cats.


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

You guys... We took loads of pictures after dinner but once I got to uploading them my camera just reformatted itself before I knew what was going on :Arghh:Sorry
I'm so sorry SS, hubby is trying to find out what the problem is but there probably won't be any pictures from me until tomorrow once I finish work and round the kitties up with their gifts. I just want to say thank you again, they love their little toy mice and the little pompom with noise (Panda is defending it with her life). 

We've also had a moment of total obedience from all three once the Cosma treats came out! This is absolutely unheard of :Hilarious My candle has been on all day, it really helped me feel Christmassy in the middle of working shifts, I still can't figure your clue out so please feel free to reveal yourself!

Thank you Huckybuck and Sarah, I've really enjoyed my first SS and will be back next year! Only 364 days left you know!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Loving this thread and seeing all the happy cats having lots of Christmas fun with all their fantastic presents 

One of our SS's made some beautiful little stockings for our tree, with an after tea treat inside  Frank, Ro, OH and I have had our treats, thank you  we enjoyed them .

We are waiting until Seb comes home to open our pressies, I hope you don't mind waiting, hopefully he'll be home soon and ill post lots of pics.

Here are a few pics of Frank and Ro with their after tea treats  thank you SS xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just managed to get the family to take a break from the extended version of Lord of the Rings to open Crunchies pressi's.

To my secret Santa wow you have been so very, very generous! Even my grown up sons were impressed by such wonderful generosity and got quite involved helping him open his gifts.

So at first it was very civilised I opened balls, mice and feathery treats to ooos and ahs a little house and THEN Crunchie took one of the parcels out of the pile and went crazy. He completely unwrapped it himself. It was a plague rat! I'd heard of them but not understood what the fuss was all about. Well now I know. I tried to video him so if it's worked I'll upload it tomorrow with some other pictures of his rather big pile of pressi's

As to who you are my clue is your an old fashioned sweet treat. Could it be @Treaclesmum ? Whoever you are thank you so much I feel so happy!! Crunchie has had his best Christmas ever


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Please don't feel sad @Jiskefet. You contribute so much to this forum and give pleasure and support to everyone.

I wasn't involved in sending your parcel. I didn't know anything about it until you posted to say that it had arrived :but I, and many, many others ,I suspect, would have loved to send something to you and the Hairy Hikers. I don't doubt that the pictures you've posted have given your SS's an amazing amount of pleasure. I'm sure that your SS's would not want you to be sad.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Jiskfest I hope I get you next year xx

Sarahecp can't wait to see your present pics X

We are having an early night. 

x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can anyone help me with who my SS is, completely nonplussed? Pictures back a few pages


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have loved reading every opening story and seeing every photo! Thanks to everyone! I am now off to bed after rather too much wine and food! See ya all on the other side aka Boxing Day lol.
xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

*OK, as promised, SS number 2!
*
We were spoilt by you too! Again, I must apologise for Bagpuss's lack of enthusiasm in the photos, it's not his time of day for playing! I'll get some more photos of him in the next few days!

Here are all our lovely things straight out the box. Bagpuss even had a stocking with a photo of him and Mog!
*

















*
There were plenty of treats all round, thanks so much from both me and Bagpuss! 
*








*









Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! :Hilarious










These are awesome and much better than my regular boring highlighters! 










Bagpuss has been overwhelmed with toys!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Very dapper with his festive bow! 










Thank you Santa!










I'm afraid I have no idea who you are either, and have quite possibly missed a clue! I'm sorry for being so dense! But thank you so much for all our lovely things! :Kiss


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> Can anyone help me with who my SS is, completely nonplussed? Pictures back a few pages


What are your clues Hun I'm on my phone so takes ages to scroll back!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Someone from the west country with a tuxedo kittie...


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> What are your clues Hun I'm on my phone so takes ages to scroll back!!


@Charity Hope you don't mind me reposting for @JaimeandBree but I have been trying to figure it out for ages!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

KCTT said:


> I have loved seeing all these posts with happy cats and presents. Sorry I was so useless with my clue. That said Tipsy is a happy cat who has had a great Christmas not only has she been spoilt rotten with presents, she has been compared to Audrey Hepburn and she is relieved that she doesn't really have chubby paws and her mama is only being mean when she tells her she does. x


Are you my SS?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@Ali71 has a tuxedo kittie I think


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> @Charity Hope you don't mind me reposting for @JaimeandBree but I have been trying to figure it out for ages!!


Oh this one's a thinker I've had far too much wine at this point on Christmas Day!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@Vanessa131 are you my secret Santa?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Right, SS #2!
> 
> Sorry it's upside down!!!
> View attachment 256747
> ...


Yep it is me!!

Lovely to see the terrible two enjoying their gifts it was such a pleasure to put a parcel together for them!

I was a bit nervous about the babby blanket, didn't know what colours but I rather liked those ones myself! Merry Christmas to all the Jellies!! Xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks loroll1991, I'm on my small tablet now which is a pain so you've saved me aggro.. I have no idea about the Trectre/James Bond but I assumed it was someone with more than one cat as it says four legged Secret Santas. And assumed the tuxedo related to them having at least one black and white cat. Its driving me mad.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

*sigh* I must apologise once again to my SS's - not only have we only just got back from family, but I managed to leave my camera there too... :Banghead

...I'll nick Mum's and try again in the morning - hopefully both cats and camera will play ball then! Apologies again


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> Thanks loroll1991, I'm on my small tablet now which is a pain so you've saved me aggro.. I have no idea about the Trectre/James Bond but I assumed it was someone with more than one cat as it says four legged Secret Santas. And assumed the tuxedo related to them having at least one black and white cat. Its driving me mad.


Ok well this is a waaaaaaay long shot but I'm wondering - tuxie cat, Daniel Craig, Our Friends in the North - @KCTT and Tipsy?

If I'm way off I blame the copious amounts of wine!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ok well this is a waaaaaaay long shot but I'm wondering - tuxie cat, Daniel Craig, Our Friends in the North - @KCTT and Tipsy?
> 
> If I'm way off I blame the copious amounts of wine!!


Not us sorry although that would have been a great clue given Daniel Craig was born and grew up just down the road.

Yes @Jannor it was us, sorry the clue was rubbish will be much better next time now I seen how others did it. I loved your photos I hope that cats enjoyed. I tried to cover all eventualities with the chocolate so glad you like them xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

KCTT said:


> Not us sorry although that would have been a great clue given Daniel Craig was born and grew up just down the road.
> xx


oh no we're all back to the drawing board


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Not us sorry although that would have been a great clue given Daniel Craig was born and grew up just down the road.
> 
> Yes @Jannor it was us, sorry the clue was rubbish will be much better next time now I seen how others did it. I loved your photos I hope that cats enjoyed. I tried to cover all eventualities with the chocolate so glad you like them xx


Bah lol, oooh I was really hoping that was it I'd have felt so clever !!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Right....... I've finally escaped from the family  and time to post my pics!!! 

I would just like to say again how overwhelmed I was by both our SS parcels, so much thought and effort and I feel like I am saying this a lot recently but they made me cry (in a nice way!)

Ok so, there will be several posts as I took tonnes of pics and even though some are blurry they show the kits enjoying their gifts which is the whole point after all!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

SS - 1 What can I say, the kits were so pleased with this haul that you achieved the Christmas miracle of me getting them both in the same shot - nicely!! - with their gifts! 

Oooh what's in here then?









I think it's for us Bree!










Yep, definitely smells like it's for us!!



























Hahaha this is soooooo much fun!!









Oooh what's this?!










This mousie smells divine mum!









What, there's still more in here?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooooh I like this!









I rather like this Jaime!









Yes Bree it is rather nifty!










Oh but look we've got this too! You're not getting in here your bum's too big!!










But I want this to myself too........oh I just can't decide!!!!









How about a compromise? Let's survey our haul together ! (They did this their own two selves, no bribery I swear!!)









Mum was very very spoiled too, wine, choccies, a lovely cat sign which will be going right up in my hall, lovely cat earrings and necklace and my favourite, a hook roll for my crochet hooks which I *think* was handmade by my SS and I adore to pieces it's so lovely!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally, if you've got this far , our clue to SS 1's identity!










@Erenya i am pretty sure I have you, Darwin and Einstein to thank for this haul! I cannot begin to express my thanks, hopefully the pics ^^^ help to do so, we love everything and are so grateful for the thought you've put in! The handmade mice are a massive hit with J&B and I adore my gifts - am I right that you made the hook roll?? Either say it's gorgeous !!!! THANK YOU!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Dear SS #2, we must apologise , we thought the pics were on the way but the human fell asleep during the upload ( we blame the dog who tired everyone out, and definitely not the grape juice mum's been drinking.....)

Pics in the morning!! ​


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Erenya said:


> @Vanessa131 are you my secret Santa?


Yep


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish my clue was as easy as some others.:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@Charity I'm pretty certain @Ali71 has a tuxedo cat and is from Norfolk, which is quite rural 

Not sure if that's right however


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Erenya said:


> @Charity I'm pretty certain @Ali71 has a tuxedo cat and is from Norfolk, which is quite rural
> 
> Not sure if that's right however


Yes, it could be. IS IT YOU ALI71?


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Who was my SS? Was I right in thinking @Belgy67?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Yep


YAY!! Thank you so much for all our gifts. They are all fantastic!! did you make the rattly balls and catnip pillows. Einstein is still sleeping with his!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Erenya said:


> YAY!! Thank you so much for all our gifts. They are all fantastic!! did you make the rattly balls and catnip pillows. Einstein is still sleeping with his!


I made the balls, but not the pillows they are valerian. Sorry for the rubbish clue!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Finally, if you've got this far , our clue to SS 1's identity!
> 
> View attachment 256869
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure to buy for all three of you! The roll is hand made. Sorry it's a bit wiggly. I sort of made it up without a pattern and kept sewing problems for myself


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> I made the balls, but not the pillows they are valerian. Sorry for the rubbish clue!


The clue wasn't rubbish at all! It was nicely challenging! The Valerian explains why he's all snoozy and relaxed. brilliant


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Was the tractor clue the number plate?? Or am I coming in when the horse has bolted...ignore me if so!!

Today will be hard as we have to stash our goodies and start slowly dishing them out. 

Hope Boxing Day is a nice relaxing day for everyone and vibes to our poorly cats. X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Was the tractor clue the number plate?? Or am I coming in when the horse has bolted...ignore me if so!!
> 
> Today will be hard as we have to stash our goodies and start slowly dishing them out.
> 
> Hope Boxing Day is a nice relaxing day for everyone and vibes to our poorly cats. X


I thought that but no light came on in my head, in fact, no light came on about anything at all. Whoever it is is very clever! I did think perhaps Belgy as only a man would wear a tuxedo but the writing looks like a woman's. :Banghead OK so favourites at the moment then are *Ali71*, *Cava14una*, or could it be *Matrod* as she has Rodney but she lives near me so not in the country ???. I can't think of any James Bond fans  Help!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Charity said:


> I thought that but no light came on in my head, in fact, no light came on about anything at all. Whoever it is is very clever! I did think perhaps Belgy as only a man would wear a tuxedo but the writing looks like a man's. :Banghead OK so favourites at the moment then are *Ali71*, *Cava14una*, or could it be *Matrod* as she has Rodney but she lives near me so not in the country ???. I can't think of any James Bond fans  Help!!!


Nope, not me  KCTT has Tipsy who's black & white :Brb


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Nope, not me  KCTT has Tipsy who's black & white :Brb


Nope, she's said not her


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Who was my SS? Was I right in thinking @Belgy67?


Nope sorry it wasn't me.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> Yes, it could be. IS IT YOU ALI71?


Good Morning from Norfolk @Charity - my cover has indeed been blown! Merry Christmas to you all x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay! You will need to explain your clever clue @Ali71 
I believe Daniel Craig's ex wife was called Suki or something similar? That's the only connection I can think of lol xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Yay! You will need to explain your clever clue @Ali71
> I believe Daniel Craig's ex wife was called Suki or something similar? That's the only connection I can think of lol xx


@moggie14 There really wasn't anything so clever in the clue I'm afraid! The "trectre" spoof was pretty much in keeping with my rural location, tractor-land Norfolk, and the tuxedo fitted with my boy Milo


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> @moggie14 There really wasn't anything so clever in the clue I'm afraid! The "trectre" spoof was pretty much in keeping with my rural location, tractor-land Norfolk, and the tuxedo fitted with my boy Milo


I suspected I was over thinking it haha!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I love all the pics I've seen so far. I hope that my recipients liked their presents. There wasn't any clue in the parcels nor a mention of SS on them since I had to send them through uk websites to avoid expensive shipping costs (I was already over my budget). I'll try to do better next time, I promise. So if you girls have plain boxes from online websites and that you didn't order anything last month, they are from Pooh and me (I was one of the first SS to send out the presents this year I think) 

I'm still in London, I leave around 1pm and if everything goes as planned I will be reunited with my sweet Pooh around 5:30pm. We will then unwrap our presents and post pics


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay ! @Charity brain ache over x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing Pooh opening his presents @Britt I hope you've had a good time in London x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks everyone for your help and THANK YOU SO MUCH Ali71. Must admit I did get side tracked by the James Bond bit. We did wonder if it was a person living in the country on a farm and I was pretty certain they had a tuxedo cat, got that bit right at least.. Will PM you shortly.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Didn't have time to come on yesterday but I've just had time for a quick flick through the thread (wow, 10 new pages since I last checked!). @bluecordelia glad you like the presents! I hope Blue enjoys the catnip heart 

I'm just about to take some quiet time out to open Loki's before more family arrive, OH has been assigned photographer duty! Hopefully I will have time to post photos today, if not I promise they will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I still need to figure out my second SS, I'm rubbish at this!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It's so lovely to see all the cats having such a great time :Cat I know how busy everyone is so it's lovely that everyone has taken the time to post! 

Looking forward to seeing the rest :Happy


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

View attachment 256924



Charity said:


> View attachment 256923
> HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and THANK YOU SO MUCH Ali71. Must admit I did get side tracked by the James Bond bit. We did wonder if it was a person living in the country on a farm and I was pretty certain they had a tuxedo cat, got that bit right at least.. Will PM you shortly.


You are very welcome @Charity, it was my absolute pleasure to have Mr and Mrs T as my SS recipients! So glad they enjoyed the presents, especially the noisy one! My house smells like a valerian factory at the moment, it hit me as soon as I walked down the stairs today. The boys are going to get a quieter day today as me and OH are off to my brother's house.

I hope the gifts bring you all lots of pleasure and entertainment. x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Apologies we missed these lovely mice out....they were extremely popular and are being kept for a special day. My too obviously don't do the pink n blue thing as they just grab. I did get this gorgeous box from cat hampurr also. Ivan is non stop licking his mice. I darent try to remove the purple mouse.
Apodemus sylvaticum I am googling but someone had already got it xxxx






























cat hampurr SS I thank you . The angorra ball is beautiful and we have mice too. It was beautiful wrapped from Trentham Stoke on Trent. Please someone give me a clue because we feel everyone has given. Britt it can't be you ????? Xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> I still need to figure out my second SS, I'm rubbish at this!


Remind us of the clue hun and we'll have a go at solving it for you


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Remind us of the clue hun and we'll have a go at solving it for you


There wasn't one, not that I could find and I did have a good hunt. I think my lovely SS sent direct from websites.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

@bluecordelia Apodemus sylvaticum is a wood mouse, think that was @Forester


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> There wasn't one, not that I could find and I did have a good hunt. I think my lovely SS sent direct from websites.


Aha! Could it be the lovely @Britt & Pooh? :Happy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> cat hampurr SS I thank you . The angorra ball is beautiful and we have mice too. It was beautiful wrapped from Trentham Stoke on Trent. Please someone give me a clue because we feel everyone has given. Britt it can't be you ????? Xx


It was me BC. I'm so pleased the box was wrapped as I did ask them nicely lol!!! Just couldn't post the clue with it sadly!! Really thrilled that you liked everything from ALL your SSs xxxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes [USER=1393581 said:


> @Jannor[/USER] it was us, sorry the clue was rubbish will be much better next time now I seen how others did it. I loved your photos I hope that cats enjoyed. I tried to cover all eventualities with the chocolate so glad you like them xx


@KCTT Thank you. They loved everything, I got up in the night and Lily was even asleep in the shoe box but too dark for a photo. Lily is the loner cat of the household so hard to photograph. All the catnip toys had been batted around again when I got home last night.

Ben and Tilly did eat a whole bag of HiLife treats between them but I didn't manage any decent pics. Sykes and Lil prefer the Dreamies.

Another pic of Tilly drugged up on the catnip and the dark pic is Lily watching from on top of the wardrobe!

I'm going to get a camera in the sales - I wanted to post a pic of my chocolate haul but phone is playing up


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> @bluecordelia Apodemus sylvaticum is a wood mouse, think that was @Forester


Guilty! I hope that they'll be enjoyed despite the lack of real fur.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you so much to all our SS! The boys have a huge haul of toys and treats (& slave did pretty well too)!!! I haven't had chance to sit down and work out who everybody is on SS so thank you very much whoever you all are! I'll work it out later I think! Hope you all had a great Christmas day!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Aha! Could it be the lovely @Britt & Pooh? :Happy


Thats who I had narrowed it down to so far, I was stalking their posts to see if they had been identified as anyone elses.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Vanessa131 was there no postmark or any external clue


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Right finally on to SS 2!!! Again this will be split over several posts, slight apologies as they were so hyped up by this point it was harder to get good pictures but I still snapped a good few!










Oooooh another box for us?? We must have been REALLY good this year Bree!










Wow it's all so pretty










I'm having this! 









This was billed by my SS as the world's worst handmade snake, I think he's rather adorable!









I just don't know what to play with first! Look how many goodies there are in this hamper!










Oooh this looks like it will be nice and snuggly!









Yep i' definitely coming for a snooze on this after my turkey dinner later!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

idris said:


> @Vanessa131 was there no postmark or any external clue


One was from the states, one vetuk and another had a restricted items sticker but the postmark wasn't clear enough to read.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Post #2

I like this toy mum why haven't you bought us these before?! I can chase and chase it! 









All for me !









No you have to share with me Jaime!










That snake is sticking his tongue out at me mum


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

#3

Once again mum was spoiled too!

There was this cute set to crochet some snowflakes which I will definitely be giving a go over the holidays - the note made me giggle!!










And (this knocked my socks off) this absolutely beautiful handmade necklace with my darlings' initials on! I was in tears at this point as this is just so lovely, I wore it all day yesterday and I will treasure it










Finally the clue to SS 2's identity!










I think I am right in saying that my SS is Mr Binx and Little Pip and the lovely @ab1g41l !! THANK YOU so much Hun, you are so clever the necklace really took my breath away and is so so thoughtful!! Did you make the bed as well, I wasn't sure? Either way it is gorgeous and I'm sure will be well used! Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Also couple of bonus pics for those who know Jaime has been poorly, he hadn't had any treats for a week as the vet wanted him on wet only but one of our SSs (lost track at this point!) sent some Cosma snackies and Jaime made it quite clear he wasn't going without his treats on Christmas!!

Gimme!!!!









Nom!









He was so happy , purring his wee head off which was just wonderful to hear after him being unwell


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> It was a pleasure to buy for all three of you! The roll is hand made. Sorry it's a bit wiggly. I sort of made it up without a pattern and kept sewing problems for myself


I think it's gorgeous, I love the fabric! It's just perfect and I can rescue my hooks from the cheap plastic roll they're currently languishing in!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Shikoku I love this mousy... it tastes nice but I'm not sure whether to eat it or cuddle it :Cat love Ginkgo xxx








And can you please tell mum that I NEED more dreamies? Look at me, I'm starving  love and tummy rumbles, Luna xxx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

@JaimeandBree So pleased you all liked everything! Glad to see Jaime all well and better for Christmas and enjoying his treats. I did indeed make the bed in my amateur sewing experience, that's what threw my sewing machine off so I has trouble with the 'snake' :Hilarious:Hilarious 
Lovely to see all the photos finally, I may have been up late last night waiting with excitement :Hilarious Almost pee'd myself when you had fallen asleep!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> One was from the states, one vetuk and another had a restricted items sticker but the postmark wasn't clear enough to read.


Bummer  only thing left is to ask them to give a clue to someone


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ab1g41l said:


> @JaimeandBree So pleased you all liked everything! Glad to see Jaime all well and better for Christmas and enjoying his treats. I did indeed make the bed in my amateur sewing experience, that's what threw my sewing machine off so I has trouble with the 'snake' :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Lovely to see all the photos finally, I may have been up late last night waiting with excitement :Hilarious Almost pee'd myself when you had fallen asleep!


Oh no lol I'm so sorry for making you wait, I was desperate to get the pics uploaded but was round at my folks all day and would have got massive dirty looks if I'd spent ages uploading pics!

And as you may have gathered I had rather over indulged hence the passing out in the middle of the upload, bloomin disgrace I am!!:Hilarious

I will snap other pics of them enjoying their gifts over the next few days and do a thread if I get any good ones, they were a bit overwhelmed yesterday I think, didn't know which toy to look at!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still wondering if my 'old fashioned sweet treat' is @Treaclesmum? Here's my beautiful personalised card and clue with a few pics and a video of opening... Literally


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

And Crunchies 'opening' video


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww well done clever Crunchie!!!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Opening time!

Waiting patiently.









A big box full of presents!









A sleigh scratching board! This is so cute. He loves scratching cardboard so I'm hoping this will be a hit 









I was so excited when I saw the disney box!









A Marie mug! Marie is actually my favourite disney character, I love this so much! (Please excuse my stupid face in the photo!)









Loki likes it too. "What's in here mama?"









Next up was this adorable cracker complete with a little joke!

















With a little mouse inside! He loves this. Lots of action shots!



























A bit spaced out .









I spilt some catnip from the sleigh on the carpet so he then had some fun rubbing his face all over the carpet!









So many treats!









"All my favourites mama!"









Our secret Santa completely spoiled me!

A beautiful glass nail file









I love my cat hat!









I also got a cat keying, a little decoration, simba socks (so cute!) and some stickers!

We got a cat selfie kit, it's so funny! This was my best attempt at the bow tie









He also got a wand toy. At this point he got a bit excited a started chasing the sticks from the selfie kit around.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Part 2!

All the presents!









"Mama open these ones!"



























Using his sleigh as an arm rest!









Thank you so much SS! Can anyone help with the clue? We're all stumped here!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Part 2!
> 
> All the presents!
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm I think that may be a quote from a famous children's tv show!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you're right @JaimeandBree , was there a mechanical mice organ.......


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

J&B are having an absolute ball today playing with everything. They LOVE the boinks which we got from both SSs so now have a good supply of, I can't believe I've been a cat slave for almost two years and my babies have never had them before!! I suspect my new full time occupation will be "Boink Retriever" as I've already had to fish them out from under the bed for Jaime where he was forlornly looking at where it had disappeared!

Bree has gathered a little stash and put it in her cardboard bed where she is currently sleeping on top of it


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hmmmmm I think that may be a quote from a famous children's tv show!!!


Thank you! I've never watched bagpuss :Happy @Shoshannah? Thank you so much! You spoilt us both so much! I can't thank you enough xxx Merry Christmas! Xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm really enjoying watching all these lucky kitties in a frenzy of excitement 

@Smoosh I'm a bit in love with Loki, he has got enough sweetest face :Shamefullyembarrased

To my SS, when you figure out who I am you have something owing which I'm still waiting to arrive


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> I'm still wondering if my 'old fashioned sweet treat' is @Treaclesmum? Here's my beautiful personalised card and clue with a few pics and a video of opening... Literally
> 
> View attachment 256973
> View attachment 256974
> ...


That's such a lovely SS, I wish it was me but sadly not! The person I sent to has not been seen since just before the posting deadline... I hope her cats are happy though with their goodies from me. My clue would've been rubbish, because I said it was from 4 little munchkins, and I only had 3 when the SS list was drawn up


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> I'm still wondering if my 'old fashioned sweet treat' is @Treaclesmum? Here's my beautiful personalised card and clue with a few pics and a video of opening... Literally
> 
> View attachment 256973
> View attachment 256974
> ...


Could something traditional and sweet be a type of fruit perhaps?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@forrester thank you for the wood mice. Someone had guessed it earlier but I didGoogle it.!!!! They are a big hit.

Huckybucks thank you for putting us out of our suspense. 

We have enough presents to rival pets at home.
I will change my avatar frequently to showcase all the presents. 

Thank you all again. X


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

My entire living room smells distinctly 'herbal'. I'm waiting for the drugs squad to raid...


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

@Erenya

Thank you for your delightful secret Santa box I really liked the picture clue it was my OH who worked it out.

Some of the gifts where so thoughtful especially the coffee chocolates, little cat note books and the edjypt mice. (I have a video of Moth playing with one on Christmas morning)

Also the homemade mice were a unbelievable hit.

Unknowingly we already have two of the zooplus pop up tents they are very popular with the cats,dogs and ferrets.

The ferrets are going too adore the flat pilowcase style bed.

Thank you for your generosity and thoughtfulness. Pear (Helen)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Still loving the photos guys!
Am I the only person marvelling at how clean everyone's floors are - did you all hoover round before opening!?  :Hilarious


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

@idris
I wanted to pop you a special thank you for our wonderful parcel I had great fun working out your letter/key puzzle.

I especially loved the homemade items in our parcel (a very soft animal jumper, slipper boots for me and a delightful autumn coloured blanket)

I haven't managed to get any photos yet I am currently in Southampton at my OH, the lift has broken it's a 6th floor apartment so we transfered too his mum's house this morning. The kitties are set up in the large double bedroom with all there secret Santa presents so I will make sure too get some lovely photos in the daylight.

Moth's eyes popped out his head when we unwrapped the treats.

Love Pear (Helen)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> I'm still wondering if my 'old fashioned sweet treat' is @Treaclesmum? Here's my beautiful personalised card and clue with a few pics and a video of opening... Literally
> 
> View attachment 256973
> View attachment 256974
> ...


@Citruspips your SS has asked me to 'drop' you a hint, you need to look more closely at the bag of sweet treats that were amongst the gifts


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Pear said:


> @idris
> I wanted to pop you a special thank you for our wonderful parcel I had great fun working out your letter/key puzzle.
> 
> I especially loved the homemade items in our parcel (a very soft animal jumper, slipper boots for me and a delightful autumn coloured blanket)
> ...


 I'm happy your happy x sorry you've had the faff of having to relocate , I hope moth will give the jumper a little go . And I really hope the slippers fit x Merry Christmas xx


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

@idris

Pixie Bear would also like to say thank you she is a Chinese Crested Hairless.

These two presents might have been intended for the cats but they have been stolen from Moth and Tonks or re gifted by them depends how you look at it ; ).

The jumper is a really nice fit. 
The craftsmen ship is truly wonderful and professional.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm glad you like your presents. I'm afraid to say that those might be the last 2 egypt mice in Europe. they were from a very nice lady called Monica in Sweden who has a teeny tiny pet shop that doesn't even take paypal! It was my main Christmas success story


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> @Citruspips your SS has asked me to 'drop' you a hint, you need to look more closely at the bag of sweet treats that were amongst the gifts


Aha! I think I might have guessed this one already! If I'm way off the mark I'll let you all know later for a giggle x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> Aha! I think I might have guessed this one already! If I'm way off the mark I'll let you all know later for a giggle x


I love trying to guess the clues, though I end up thinking way too much into it and I'm usually way off 

With the hint I dropped, it should be easy!  xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Still loving the photos guys!
> Am I the only person marvelling at how clean everyone's floors are - did you all hoover round before opening!?  :Hilarious


You clearly didn't see ours!!!! Lol!! our vacuum cleaner broke weeks ago and the new ones not being delivered til the 11th Jan so I've been using an out of the ark carpet sweeper!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

SS opening part 2! For @Citruspips

So we received 3 beautiful hand made crackers for Dexter, Sam and I :


















The cats were fascinated:










This was Sam's :










This was Dexter's:










This was mine :










Sam nearly made off with my choccie little monkey!!! :










Thank you SS :










We have all been spoilt rotten by @Citruspips all of the gifts are amazing! Thank you, thank you again. XX
PS yet to put together the pop up cube thingy - so there will be another post! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@ab1g41l

I knew it wouldn't be long, Jaime loves his lovely new bed!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Beautiful boy Jaime!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks lovely, lucky Jaime.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

@GingerNinja Oh Dear... Rosso has stolen Mika's Cat Cave, Mika hasn't left it from the moment it was unwrapped.... I fear tears before bedtime!!!!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I got back home around 5:30pm and Pooh was more interested in me than his Chrisfmas presents I'm afraid. We have been spoilt but I didn't find any clues. One parcel was from Zooplus NL. And I looked everywhere in the others but couldn't find anything 

Thank you for the tea and the biscuits!

The cat charmer seems to be Pooh's favorite toy, he was jumping from one side of the room to the other 

Pics are sideways again .....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Vanessa131 said:


> One was from the states, one vetuk and another had a restricted items sticker but the postmark wasn't clear enough to read.


I also had one from VetUK, my SS1. Speaking of which, photos!

On the second day of Christmas, my kitties said to me: "Mum, I'm bored!"










So I said "well, maybe you should open YOUR presents, then"

Charlie: "We have PRESENTS? Why was this not mentioned earlier?"

Me: "They were, but you were too excited about everything else to bother with them yesterday..."

Lori: "Well, no time like the PRESENT - geddit, geddit? Aw, c'mon, it was funny! Anyway, get this down and open it, slave, you've hid these from us for too long!"










Me: *sigh* I didn't, I waved them under your nose for twenty minutes and you refused to even sniff at them!

Lori: Can you believe she tells such fibs?










Lori: So, what's in here, then?










Lori: Oooh, got something! And it has feathers!










Lori: And a stick! Feathers wrapped round a stick! Yay!









Lori: And cardboard too! Best present Ever!










Me: There might be more stuff in there, you know...
Lori: Gimmie it back, gimmie it back! Hang on, did you say 'more stuff'?










Lori: Oooh, yes! Catnip mouses!
Me: _Mice..._
Lori: ...whatever, they're mine!










Lori: And so is this fish on a string!










Lori: In fact, ALL of this is mine! 










Charlie-girl: Not a chance, pipsqueak, I'm having these Dreamies!










Lori: Well, as long as you leave me this packet, I _suppose_ I'll let you
Charlie: Like you have a choice 










There was also a lovely bar of chocoalte for me sent separately, and the pic of that is on the other camera I left at the relatives last night, unfortunately...

As both were sent direct, though, there were no clues at all, so I have no idea who sent this lovely little stash! Anyone else got any ideas?

There's a few more pics of this lot to follow, incidentally, but at this point we moved on to SS parcel 2...

_...to be continued..._


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> @forrester thank you for the wood mice. Someone had guessed it earlier but I didGoogle it.!!!! They are a big hit.
> 
> Huckybucks thank you for putting us out of our suspense.
> 
> ...


My pleasure .


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

@Vanessa131 and @Jesthar The Vet UK parcels are from me as well as some amazon presents. Sorry I couldn't put any clues :Cat


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Love seeing everyone's pictures! So many very lucky cats this Christmas that have been so spoilt  as well as owners. I love this thread, secret santa always makes Christmas that little more extra special 
I hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas 



Pear said:


> @idris
> 
> Pixie Bear would also like to say thank you she is a Chinese Crested Hairless.
> 
> ...


Thought this was a CAT secret santa  :Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> @GingerNinja Oh Dear... Rosso has stolen Mika's Cat Cave, Mika hasn't left it from the moment it was unwrapped.... I fear tears before bedtime!!!!!!


Oh no! I should've got two


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Love seeing everyone's pictures! So many very lucky cats this Christmas that have been so spoilt  as well as owners. I love this thread, secret santa always makes Christmas that little more extra special
> I hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas
> 
> Thought this was a CAT secret santa  :Hilarious


Glad there is the petforums SS or I wouldn't get any Xmas presents


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Britt said:


> Glad there is the petforums SS or I wouldn't get any Xmas presents


Britt Pooh must have missed you loads.

X


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Love seeing everyone's pictures! So many very lucky cats this Christmas that have been so spoilt  as well as owners. I love this thread, secret santa always makes Christmas that little more extra special
> I hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas
> 
> Thought this was a CAT secret santa  :Hilarious


I thought so too  
I have loved seeing the pics too, it makes it so worthwhile. That fir me is probably the biggest part


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Yes it was me!!! Glad you got the clue lol!!
> 
> I am so glad you like the blanket, I saw the pattern and thought it would be perfect for your girls, must apologies though as I went wrong sewing it up and it's a bit wonky, I didn't notice until it was too late and I could have kicked myself!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for not making it difficult lol! I had no clue or inkling at all until I started opening the outside parcel yesterday morning and I got a weird feeling it was you! 
I absolutely love the blanket! It's exactly the sort of thing I'd choose! It's so chunky and snuggly too! I've popped it in their bed for now and they love cosying into it! Annelis slept on it all afternoon, then swapped with Belle! 








Definitely haven't noticed any wonk! Everything I've made is very imperfect but this is perfect to me!

Aww twinnie trees! I think Marie will need to stay out all year, I don't want to box her away! 
We opened the parcel late morning and all 3 were passed out the rest of the day, Annelis wouldn't even get up for dinner which is unheard of! Belle went absolutely crackers she was so hyper lol! 
We will treasure and enjoy everything, thank you so much!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Britt Pooh must have missed you loads.
> 
> X


He did, you should see him now, he's so relaxed, life is back to normal


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> @ab1g41l
> 
> I knew it wouldn't be long, Jaime loves his lovely new bed!!
> 
> ...


Yayyy! So pleased he likes it! He's such a cutie!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Right, on to SS number 2!

Lori: *gnaw* I'll get in here if it takes me all year!










Me: It'll be _next_ Christmas at this rate, let me help... Oooh, clues!
Charlie: Oooh, I've woken up!
Lori: Tissue paper! Yay!










Lori: Nom nom nom, I love tissue paper! *shred*










Lori: Hang on, there's something in here... *tear*










Lori: Oooh, sparkly mylar Frenzy attachment! 










Charlie: Slave, I'm loving the personalised bag with my name on it, and I can smell some good stuff inside it, but we need to talk about your fashion sense...










Charlie: *sigh* ...and changing the placement of the pom-pom was NOT what I meant. Lori, come here a minute!










Lori: Why?
Charlie-girl: We have more Dreamies!
Lori: Really? Where? Hang on, you NEVER share with me, so what's this really abo - aww, no fair!
Charlie: Heh heh heh!










Lori: Well, at least I have a bag of my very own too! And if I wrestle it hard enough...










Lori: I might not only get the contents out, but lose the hata - yay, success!










Lori: And oooh, Catniiiip! 










Charlie: *sigh* Darn my placid and ameanable nature! Still, worth it for the treats 










Charlie-girl: And, ooh - catnip!









Charlie: *smoochSmoochSmooch* (we need a 'blissed out hippie' emoticon  )










_...and as their is a limit on images-per-post, SS2 part 2 follows in a mo! _


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

_...SS2, Part The Second _

Lori: Right, whilst she's stoned, what's in these stockings?










Lori: Ooh, scunchy-paper wrapped rattly ball with feathers!










Lori: Kill-kill-kill!










Lori: Anything else? Yes, there's something still in here...










Lori: Wow wow wow - sparkly gold mousie with a bell on the tail!










Mum: You claw the dining chair legs and you're mittens...
Lori: Not listening! Kick-kick-kick it about! 










Charlie: Right, lets steal MY stocking back whilst I have the chance:










Charlie: And I really don't understand why she goes so wild for - oooh, rattly feather ball! *pounce-chomp*










Charlie: Oooh, sparkly red mouse too! *shake*










Lori: Ha ha! Oooh, what's this?!? Tasty! *nom*










Charlie: No manners, that girl... Keep eating like that and you'll never fit in the box like I can! Love boxes, perfect size for a nap this one, too 



















The stash  Thank you very much to our SS no. 2 for a fabulous parcel, a jolly good time has been had by all (Charlie is still beating up one of those paper wrapped balls whilst rolling around in the box, to the point I'm not sure how much more either can take! ) Just need to work out who you are now... There were a few clues "Winter's coming..." written on the inside of the box lid, a 'Science' logo coloured in, and a return address on the back of the parcel for Grantham Lincolnshire, which may or may not be a red herring of course - but given that @Vanessa131 mentioned a rescue in Grantham in their Likes and Dislikes thread, perhaps I have you to thank for this marvellous box of goodies?


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

:Bawling My camera has died. Hubby tried to fix it while I was at work today and it's not switching on at all any more, plus the files on the memory card are corrupt. I'm absolutely gutted, it had some very precious pictures that I hadn't had a chance to put on the computer yet plus all my Christmas ones. I've only got a few I took and uploaded to send to my babies' breeder as I do every year for Christmas. 

I'm really sorry SS, I'm absolutely gutted and was so looking forward to posting pictures here of my lot opening their prezzies. Zephyr has been off his head with his little catnip grenade, Morph drags the wands around with him everywhere and Panda has hidden all the pompoms as of course they're hers. They're all addicted to their Cosma snacks, so think I may have to stock up on them now!

I don't think we'll be getting a replacement camera any time soon as I've got my braces to pay off, so for now it will just be the pictures I've got left. :Sorry
I'm still not getting the clue, I'm absolutely rubbish at guessing, can anyone help me out (feliz navidad from crazy and the gang)?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> _...SS2, Part The Second _
> 
> Lori: Right, whilst she's stoned, what's in these stockings?
> 
> ...


Reckon you could be right as Bronn is a character in Game of Thrones and that is where the motto Winter is Coming is from!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Still loving this thread and all the happy cats .

Still finding straws all over the house and getting demands of play play play with the 100% favourite SS gift


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Zephodi said:


> :Bawling My camera has died. Hubby tried to fix it while I was at work today and it's not switching on at all any more, plus the files on the memory card are corrupt. I'm absolutely gutted, it had some very precious pictures that I hadn't had a chance to put on the computer yet plus all my Christmas ones. I've only got a few I took and uploaded to send to my babies' breeder as I do every year for Christmas


Oh no, what a disaster! 

Have you thought about trying a data recovery company? Might be worth seeing what it would cost...


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Oh no, what a disaster!
> 
> Have you thought about trying a data recovery company? Might be worth seeing what it would cost...


Hubby is having a look into that, fingers crossed!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Reckon you could be right as Bronn is a character in Game of Thrones and that is where the motto Winter is Coming is from!


that took me ages to get! :Arghh


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> that took me ages to get! :Arghh


J&B's names are from GOT too that's why I got it so quick!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Catnip coma...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Catnip coma...
> 
> View attachment 257057


Lol!!!

My house bloody reeks, between the SS presents and their presents from me. Worst thing is I get immune after 10 minutes and only notice if when I come back in after being out, other people must think I'm a dirty midden who never cleans lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Thank you for not making it difficult lol! I had no clue or inkling at all until I started opening the outside parcel yesterday morning and I got a weird feeling it was you!
> I absolutely love the blanket! It's exactly the sort of thing I'd choose! It's so chunky and snuggly too! I've popped it in their bed for now and they love cosying into it! Annelis slept on it all afternoon, then swapped with Belle!
> View attachment 257050
> 
> ...


Awww what a sweet picture, it's so nice to see them enjoying it!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Aw, thanks Brit  I said there were some more pics to come of your lot, and here they are 

Whilst the Dynamic Duo were busy getting high on their 'nip cushions, I'd got the packaging off the wand toy, which instantly caught Lori's attention:

Lori: Oooh, it's not just feathers!










Lori: Let's get a good grip on this thing and see just how long it is...










Lori: Wow, it goes on for _ever_! (Also, I think this might be the most epic pokey-tounge picture I've ever taken!)










Charlie: What's all the fuss? Oh, right. Smells like annoying torbie...
Lori: Oi!










Charlie-girl: Better replace it with something more alluring, like Eau de Noir:
Lori: Oi!!!










Charlie-girl: Oh, yes, much better!
Lori: Oh, well, at least I don't have to wear the hat...


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> My house bloody reeks, between the SS presents and their presents from me. Worst thing is I get immune after 10 minutes and only notice if when I come back in after being out, other people must think I'm a dirty midden who never cleans lol!!!


I slept with a plague rat !, or rather Dylan and a plague rat. I didn't have the heart to take it off him. I kept my head under the duvet.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah I am dim the evidence ( now I've been helped ) points to @Pear ... Is it???


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Forester said:


> I slept with a plague rat !, or rather Dylan and a plague rat. I didn't have the heart to take it off him. I kept my head under the duvet.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well my fourteen year old son was ejected from the sitting room last night on account of his stinky feet, by his tactful older brothers. So off he went had a wash put on fresh socks and all was well. Turns out it wasn't him it was Crunchie's new SS Plague Rat which now resides in a plastic bag in between play times.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Ah I am dim the evidence ( now I've been helped ) points to @Pear ... Is it???
> 
> View attachment 257062
> View attachment 257063


Indeed it was me : p

Sorry I made the clue so cryptic.

I loved the video of Crunchie unwrapping his plague rat.

You can also take the heart off your card, it's a personalised tree decoration. : )


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Erenya said:


> Catnip coma...
> 
> View attachment 257057


Beautiful x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Are plague rats really that bad? :Woot I'd never heard of them before this.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

If they are anything like the stinky banana and the stinky shark and the stinky kickers mischief got this Christmas I would call their aromas a living thing, they have definite presence and personality .lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Are plague rats really that bad? :Woot I'd never heard of them before this.


*The sound of everyone jotting this down in case they draw Matrod next year* 

They are pretty stinky but I think the Purrs in our Hearts stuff is stinkier personally!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, plague rats are that bad - but the valerian kickers from Purrs in our Hearts are even worse.

http://www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk/shop/best-cat-toys/Cat-toys-valerian


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> If they are anything like the stinky banana and the stinky shark and the stinky kickers mischief got this Christmas I would call their aromas a living thing they have definite presence and personality .lol


The stinky banana is from Purrs if it's the same one J&B have !


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh thank you @Pear we loved opening all the gifts although the rat is by far his favourite! You really have spoilt us. We couldn't believe it when he started unwrapping it!!

I've put all his gifts in a big wicker basket just for him. Today he played with the little leather mouse which he enjoyed killing under the coffee table.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> *The sound of everyone jotting this down in case they draw Matrod next year*
> 
> They are pretty stinky but I think the Purrs in our a Hearts stuff is stinkier personally!!


Cross posted - agreed !!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Britt said:


> @Vanessa131 and @Jesthar The Vet UK parcels are from me as well as some amazon presents. Sorry I couldn't put any clues :Cat


Thank you so much, we have been so so spoiled.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jannor said:


> Yes, plague rats are that bad - but the valerian kickers from Purrs in our Hearts are even worse.
> 
> http://www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk/shop/best-cat-toys/Cat-toys-valerian


Those Christmas sweeties are lethal, I got some for J&Bs stockings gave them them at midnight on Christmas Eve and got rid of my guests rather sharpish afterwards!! Kits love em though!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> _...SS2, Part The Second _
> 
> Lori: Right, whilst she's stoned, what's in these stockings?
> 
> ...


You're more than welcome, apologies for any obesity related illnesses caused by the sheer amount of treats sent...


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@Jannor & @JaimeandBree they had a kicker from Purrs from there SS, I have never smelt anything like it! It's wrapped in a carrier bag in the garage & it still reeks . We've got guests round tomorrow night, I'll have to bring it out when I ready for them to leave :Smuggrin.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> *The sound of everyone jotting this down in case they draw Matrod next year*
> 
> !


Just snorted mid sip of JD & coke @JaimeandBree ........ you can't begin to imagine @Matrod *considers New Year gifts for Rodney & Matilda* LOL


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

idris said:


> If they are anything like the stinky banana and the stinky shark and the stinky kickers mischief got this Christmas I would call their aromas a living thing, they have definite presence and personality .lol


One was bad enough, I can't imagine the aroma of 3 of them together


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Matrod said:


> @Jannor & @JaimeandBree they had kicker from Purrs from there SS, I have never smelt anything like it! It's wrapped in a carrier bag in the garage & it still reeks . We've got guests round tomorrow night, I'll have to bring it out when I ready for them to leave :Smuggrin.


Well I got mine a Valerian kicker when I went to Supremes and it still stinks - they have that and their Plague Rats in the spare room, Valerian seems to take ages to fade.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Just snorted mid sip of JD & coke @JaimeandBree ........ you can't begin to imagine @Matrod *considers New Year gifts for Rodney & Matilda* LOL


Haha! I'm still recovering from the Purrs toy :Wacky


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Matrod said:


> One was bad enough, I can't imagine the aroma of 3 of them together


There are at least ten stinkies scattered about this house just now whole place smells like a teenage boys bedroom - good job I live alone!! :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

We have no really stinky toys but now that Popcorn likes Yeoww and loves her valerian spray I think we will have to buy her some!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> There are at least ten stinkies scattered about this house just now whole place smells like a teenage boys bedroom - good job I live alone!! :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh god I can just imagine the smell! I can't leave them lying around as Matilda goes a bit mental from it & attacks Rodney, she had her paws round his neck biting him the other day, quite a feat when he's twice the size of her


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

For *Ali71*, we are so enjoying our lovely new bed


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jannor said:


> Well I got mine a Valerian kicker when I went to Supremes and it still stinks - they have that and their Plague Rats in the spare room, Valerian seems to take ages to fade.


Would now be a good time to mention I have a Valarian kicker in the shape of a Christmas Cracker purcahsed via Purrfect Homes a couple of years ago - and it is STILL going strong (you can see it in the background of some of the SS pics, it's a bit beat up but still taking a licking - a literal one in Loris case - and keeping on stinking  )


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Vanessa131 said:


> You're more than welcome, apologies for any obesity related illnesses caused by the sheer amount of treats sent...


Heh, that's why I have a treat board, slows the greedy beggars down!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Are plague rats really that bad? :Woot I'd never heard of them before this.


They are. I had bought one for Pooh but I couldn't stand the smell. I wrapped it up in two plastic bags and threw it in the bin. Ewwwww .....


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> For *Ali71*, we are so enjoying our lovely new bed
> 
> View attachment 257079
> 
> ...


N'awww thanks @Charity I'm so glad they liked it, I had hoped they would be able to cuddle on it together x


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

It is so odd that you all think the plague rats stink or the things from purrs as I can hardly smell them and what I can smell isn't offensive. 

It would seem we have discovered via cat toys that I have a very week sense of smell. I had four plague rats sitting on my sideboard and was none the wiser, my kitties aren't so bothered by them either they like the tails.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Pear I think some cats don't react much to it so maybe it's the same for people


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

plague rats don't bother me either. there's one under the sofa and I can't smell it - who knows what visitors to the house think though


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Let's do a round up, who still needs to figure out who their SS is and what were the clues, let's see if we can work them out!!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Matrod said:


> I'm really enjoying watching all these lucky kitties in a frenzy of excitement
> 
> @Smoosh I'm a bit in love with Loki, he has got enough sweetest face :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> To my SS, when you figure out who I am you have something owing which I'm still waiting to arrive


Aww, thank you, I do think he's beautiful but then I'm a bit biased


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Let's do a round up, who still needs to figure out who their SS is and what were the clues, let's see if we can work them out!!


Me please  The only clue that I could see was feliz navidad from crazy and the gang written inside my card.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Zephodi said:


> Me please  The only clue that I could see was feliz navidad from crazy and the gang written inside my card.


'Feliz Navidad' is Spanish for 'Merry Christmas'


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Let's do a round up, who still needs to figure out who their SS is and what were the clues, let's see if we can work them out!!


Great idea  

@Britt one of your SS's was so excited to get your pressies off to Pooh they forgot to put a clue inside, here's a little clue to help you  

Say what you see!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@bluecordelia I wasn't the one who made that beautiful hooded scarf for you, I'm no hooker!  can't crochet to save my life


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> @bluecordelia I wasn't the one who made that beautiful hooded scarf for you, I'm no hooker!  can't crochet to save my life


Right wild guess Forrester...the card says a SS elf so I went for the obvious but the writing when I compare with Sarah isn't the same.

I can be blamed for Matrods kicker. I haven't opened my one yet for Bluey n Iv. It is still wrapped and in a wardrobe. The last one only lasted a few days as it was ripped an d spilt on a rug. They still went bonkers on the spot even after hoovering.

Hope the oldies don't squabble over it too much x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I think I have the missing SS. They were a great help to Ivs thread xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Right wild guess Forrester...the card says a SS elf so I went for the obvious but the writing when I compare with Sarah isn't the same.
> 
> I can be blamed for Matrods kicker. I haven't opened my one yet for Bluey n Iv. It is still wrapped and in a wardrobe. The last one only lasted a few days as it was ripped an d spilt on a rug. They still went bonkers on the spot even after hoovering.
> 
> Hope the oldies don't squabble over it too much x


I think the hooker elf you are looking for has a gorgeous cat that can be quite Mischief-ious


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry Idris

Love the hood and it will be accompanying me to Edinburgh to be fully shown off xx
@idris


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Another one for you @Britt 

Your SS No.2 says your clue is in the envelope with a card. They cello taped the card to your parcel as the address label.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have loved all the photos. I keep seeing things I missed first scroll through.

The photo that made me laugh was 
Popcorn climbing up the door absolutely trollied. @popcornsmum

My two have had a couple of dreamies and are conked out again. X


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> 'Feliz Navidad' is Spanish for 'Merry Christmas'


I got that bit (my mum loves to play that song a bit too much at Christmas) but was a bit stumped about who it could be. I've studied the list of participants again, could it be @LizzieandLoca ?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> I have loved all the photos. I keep seeing things I missed first scroll through.
> 
> The photo that made me laugh was
> Popcorn climbing up the door absolutely trollied. @popcornsmum
> ...


Lol!!! I know she's most definitely one of a kind!!! Oh bless Blue and Ivan! I hope they liked their stockings!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> Sorry Idris
> 
> Love the hood and it will be accompanying me to Edinburgh to be fully shown off xx
> @idris


@bluecordelia







I'm glad you like it xx I made scarf extra long for lots of wrapproundage. Xx


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Well done @Zephodi !! It's me!

Sorry if it's a bit cryptic - I'm a Spanish teacher and Loca means crazy in Spanish... Glad you got there in the end!!


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

LizzieandLoca said:


> Well done @Zephodi !! It's me!
> 
> Sorry if it's a bit cryptic - I'm a Spanish teacher and Loca means crazy in Spanish... Glad you got there in the end!!


It only just clicked after I read it three times!  I kept thinking of someone that lives in Spain and kept wondering who on the list it could be (it's the Christmas food overdose I think). I'm really sorry I couldn't get any pictures up but rest assured we all loved our gifts  They behave so well when they know they're getting one of your treats, wish I'd gotten them ages ago :Angelic


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Right wild guess Forrester...the card says a SS elf so I went for the obvious but the writing when I compare with Sarah isn't the same.
> 
> I can be blamed for Matrods kicker. I haven't opened my one yet for Bluey n Iv. It is still wrapped and in a wardrobe. The last one only lasted a few days as it was ripped an d spilt on a rug. They still went bonkers on the spot even after hoovering.
> 
> Hope the oldies don't squabble over it too much x


I got it out again for Rod earlier, he was loving it & was rushing around like a loon for hours


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook today and thought I would share, this cat is sooooo placid! I think he/she looks a bit like Flicka, huh @Torin?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol! I saw that yesterday and couldn't believe how still the little cat stayed!!!! Popcorn wouldn't have even stood on the paper!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Lol! I saw that yesterday and couldn't believe how still the little cat stayed!!!! Popcorn wouldn't have even stood on the paper!


I know, such a gorgeous little cat. I wouldn't stand a chance with my two either!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fantastic to see all the pictures of SS  Looks like the budgets were well and truly smashed this year lol

The stuff that has been handmade is amazing


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

*SS number 1* - my bad, I missed one of your gifts!  I had taken them out if the box the day before and put them on the bed in the guest room - I found the last one down the side of the bed! Don't know how it fell down, but at least we now have our clue!  Sorry!

Can't believe we missed all this! :Shy



















Is this home made? 










Plenty more treats and toys - can't go wrong with cheesy chicken Applaws, and look - there's another Flying Frenzy addition! 










This blue mouse with 'American catnip' in it was a huge hit, whatever is different about American catnip makes it really good according to Bagpuss!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Springies!










Here was our clue... I feel dead stupid but I'm still stumped. My first thought was @Charity because of the pen 'Topper', but I can't explain the mouse. Argh I'm so bad at this! Thank you though, whoever you are! 



















Part of the clue instantly got attacked! 










Thank you Santa!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

*SS number 2* - @sarahecp has informed me that you provided a clue in a card stuck to the box, which I have completely managed to miss! I'll pull it off later and have a look - sorry to be so lame! :Sorry:Sorry:Sorry


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it bad that I'm already looking forward to next year's SS? :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Is it bad that I'm already looking forward to next year's SS? :Shamefullyembarrased


No.... I was just thinking that I'll have to start crocheting for next SS in January as I had grand plans to make lots of cat toys which was far too ambitious in the time I had lol!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@Shoshannah mmm I'd say your SS No.1 has thought of something clever  look closely at the patterns on those clues!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> No.... I was just thinking that I'll have to start crocheting for next SS in January as I had grand plans to make lots of cat toys which was far too ambitious in the time I had lol!!!


Glad I'm not the only one! The blankets you made were beautiful. I think I'll have to start thinking of a good clue already, everyone's was so clever this year!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I need to learn to crochet for next years SS!! I want to make cute toys and pretty blankets!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Glad I'm not the only one! The blankets you made were beautiful. I think I'll have to start thinking of a good clue already, everyone's was so clever this year!


Thank you 



popcornsmum said:


> I need to learn to crochet for next years SS!! I want to make cute toys and pretty blankets!!!


Or knit!! Though crochet is better obvs


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> I need to learn to crochet for next years SS!! I want to make cute toys and pretty blankets!!!


Me too! I am going to try and make sure I find the time to teach myself!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Me too! I am going to try and make sure I find the time to teach myself!


If I can learn anyone can as I've always been useless at this sort of thing!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree i am totally learning to knit and crochet with the mag you brought me!! 

@loroll1991 i have the time I just majorally lack the coordination!!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

@Shoshannah you need to think about the spots and the stripes


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> @Shoshannah you need to think about the spots and the stripes


The penny has just dropped here!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Can anyone help me with my clue. In the card it says "Secret Santa & two braw wee cats. Clue not the drink the island"....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Can anyone help me with my clue. In the card it says "Secret Santa & two braw wee cats. Clue not the drink the island"....


Two braw wee cats sounds like a Scottish duo, it's not me, I think Mudgekin's SS has already posted (unless she did two parcels?) maybe Belgy??? I'm not getting the drink but maybe I'm being really thick


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Cava is a drink! And an Orkney!! @Blue-BearUK


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Cava is a drink!? And an Orkney!!


Aaaaaaaaah!!!! I get it now!!! Blue bear if you look at the participants list the answer should jump out at you now!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Shoshannah I just love that picture with Bagpuss' paw, that is adorable!

I am going to a craft group starting in early January, I have phoned the organiser and there should be people present that can get me started on crochet! I have books and a project too so fingers crossed :Joyful


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

She hasn't been on the forum since Christmas Eve, hope all is OK and probably just away visiting family x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Right wild guess Forrester...the card says a SS elf so I went for the obvious but the writing when I compare with Sarah isn't the same.


Sorry BC, I was the wood mice and gardening gloves. I'm no hooker either. :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> @Shoshannah I just love that picture with Bagpuss' paw, that is adorable!


@Shoshannah I think so too


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> @Shoshannah I just love that picture with Bagpuss' paw, that is adorable!
> 
> I am going to a craft group starting in early January, I have phoned the organiser and there should be people present that can get me started on crochet! I have books and a project too so fingers crossed :Joyful


Brill, get yourself over on the Purrjects thread you'll get loads of encouragement !!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Another one for you @Britt
> 
> Your SS No.2 says your clue is in the envelope with a card. They cello taped the card to your parcel as the address label.


Oh no the boxes are somewhere in the garage. I will look for them tomorrow. Glad I didn't throw them into the container yet  Which box has the envelope? There was one from Zooplus, another one was flat and red and the first one we got was a square brown one.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> Cava is a drink! And an Orkney!! @Blue-BearUK


@cava14una ?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Blue-BearUK i think so!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oooo would never if got it on my own lol. Thank you. 
And thank you Cava14una xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> Great idea
> 
> @Britt one of your SS's was so excited to get your pressies off to Pooh they forgot to put a clue inside, here's a little clue to help you
> 
> ...


@Britt I've got it , how about you ?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

idris said:


> @Britt I've got it , how about you ?


Couldn't be any clearer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> @bluecordelia
> View attachment 257135
> I'm glad you like it xx I made scarf extra long for lots of wrapproundage. Xx


Did anyone else go all Miranda esq with wrapparoundage :Hilarious Love It!!!! PLUNGE !!!



Blue-BearUK said:


> Can anyone help me with my clue. In the card it says "Secret Santa & two braw wee cats. Clue not the drink the island"....


 we have an Isla & Skye scottish duo ...... am I behind the times again tho


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Couldn't be any clearer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I haven't seen Bell_butter for a while


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Did anyone go all Miranda esq with wrapparoundage :Hilarious Love It!!!! PLUNGE !!!
> 
> we have an Isla & Skye scottish duo ...... am I behind the times again tho


Such fun!!!!

Yes the Scottish duo is Cava14Una hun


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> @Britt I've got it , how about you ?


Me too  ghee at @GingerNinja great tip x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Couldn't be any clearer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup I have it too


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I haven't seen Bell_butter for a while


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Such fun!!!!
> 
> Yes the Scottish duo is Cava14Una hun


LOL sorreee


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

GingerNinja said:


> I haven't seen Bell_butter for a while


Don't you start!!!!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

@Shoshannah just 'spotted' your clue is that a stripey mouse I see too ......


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

@JaimeandBree Annelis has bedded down in the house for the night and Orphelia is hissing and growling to herself in the corner of the room because of it! :Hilarious Oh now she's in the bottom of the barrel in their tree, she never goes in there, such a diva brat lol! 
Aaaaand now she's parked herself right in the entrance hoping Annelis will move. And she did, she is such a spoilt little brat lol!
Meanwhile Belle is cosy on the blanket watching the action!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

@Zephodi - glad they liked everything!

I will have to get some of the treats for my three to try!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> @JaimeandBree Annelis has bedded down in the house for the night and Orphelia is hissing and growling to herself in the corner of the room because of it! :Hilarious Oh now she's in the bottom of the barrel in their tree, she never goes in there, such a diva brat lol!
> Aaaaand now she's parked herself right in the entrance hoping Annelis will move. And she did, she is such a spoilt little brat lol!
> Meanwhile Belle is cosy on the blanket watching the action!


Hahaha they're so funny aren't they!! Toys galore but they want the same thing, I've had the same here with J&B and the cardboard bed @Erenya gave them! You should stand your ground Mama Spotty!!

Pics are a bit blurry but you get the idea, they don't half go for it!! Wish they'd take a leaf from Mr and Mrs T who are sharing their bed nicely!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hahaha they're so funny aren't they!! Toys galore but they want the same thing, I've had the same here with J&B and the cardboard bed @Erenya gave them! You should stand your ground Mama Spotty!!
> 
> Pics are a bit blurry but you get the idea, they don't half go for it!! Wish they'd take a leaf from Mr and Mrs T who are sharing their bed nicely!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha that's so funny! She doesn't know what sharing is, except if it's Belle's dinner!! Just to add insult to injury, she's not gone inside it now Annelis has moved, just using the front ledge as a pillow!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hahaha they're so funny aren't they!! Toys galore but they want the same thing, I've had the same here with J&B and the cardboard bed @Erenya gave them! You should stand your ground Mama Spotty!!
> 
> Pics are a bit blurry but you get the idea, they don't half go for it!! Wish they'd take a leaf from Mr and Mrs T who are sharing their bed
> 
> ...


That's it bree you stand your ground , men!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww seeing your pics @JaimeandBree and hearing your girls stories @Susan M makes me wish Popcorn wasn't an only fur baby!!! Lol!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Aww seeing your pics @JaimeandBree and hearing your girls stories @Susan M makes me wish Popcorn wasn't an only fur baby!!! Lol!


What you mean cos of all the domestic family bliss we've got going on ?!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Let's do a round up, who still needs to figure out who their SS is and what were the clues, let's see if we can work them out!!


I do!
No clues in mine 

I started thinking that maybe the blue cat pen is a clue ...
I'm most probably barking up the wrong tree but @Blue-BearUK or @bluecordelia are you my secret santa?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> I do!
> No clues in mine
> 
> I started thinking that maybe the blue cat pen is a clue ...
> I'm most probably barking up the wrong tree but @Blue-BearUK or @bluecordelia are you my secret santa?


Can we see a pic of the pen???


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Joy84 said:


> I do!
> No clues in mine
> 
> I started thinking that maybe the blue cat pen is a clue ...
> I'm most probably barking up the wrong tree but @Blue-BearUK or @bluecordelia are you my secret santa?


Nope, not meee. X


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Can we see a pic of the pen???


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

@idris 
I have been waiting for this photo for a couple of days they were a little unsure of the pirate ship too start with (kitty city from pet planet)

What with jumping locations it has been a grand way to brighten up the interactive elements of the room I lock them in when we go out or at night.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

@idris
I also wanted too post in this thread a close up image of the jumper Idris made (cashmere silk blend)

It is a beautiful fit on Pixie Bear who had also taken a liking too the beautiful blanket I had it over my knee this evening when i catched up on some Christmas telly with my chi Fred.

The cats were off exploring this big old Victoria House they love the maze of stairs.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

idris said:


> @Britt I've got it , how about you ?


Does the SS own a cat called Belle? Sorry but I suck at clues


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> Aww seeing your pics @JaimeandBree and hearing your girls stories @Susan M makes me wish Popcorn wasn't an only fur baby!!! Lol!


You sure about that?! :Hilarious I got an action reality shot whilst we were opening our SS, after work I'll get it off my laptop....  Lol!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> Does the SS own a cat called Belle? Sorry but I suck at clues


Not the gorgeous Belle  but they do have 2 gorgeous girlie kittens 

Look at the second picture under the Bel  and put them together


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm really loving this thread   it's kept me going over the Christmas period seeing all your gorgeous cats excited and playing with all their new pressies  

More photos please   

If things are still going as well as they have been with Seb and all goes to plan, he will be home tomorrow and our Christmas will begin with extra home coming celebrations!   

Apologies again to our SS's for making you wait for us to open our gifts and post pics, I promise they'll be loads of photos   xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> I do!
> No clues in mine
> 
> I started thinking that maybe the blue cat pen is a clue ...
> I'm most probably barking up the wrong tree but @Blue-BearUK or @bluecordelia are you my secret santa?


Sorry not me x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Pear said:


> @idris
> I have been waiting for this photo for a couple of days they were a little unsure of the pirate ship too start with (kitty city from pet planet)
> 
> What with jumping locations it has been a grand way to brighten up the interactive elements of the room I lock them in when we go out or at night.
> ...


I'm really please tonks looks happy in it . She's a little pirate .


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Not the gorgeous Belle  but they do have 2 gorgeous girlie kittens
> 
> Look at the second picture under the Bel  and put them together


Bell Ghee? We have a cat lady called Bell Ghee? Where is the members list?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Britt said:


> Bell Ghee? We have a cat lady called Bell Ghee? Where is the members list?


Not a cat lady Britt, it's one of our crazy cat men


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Not a cat lady Britt, it's one of our crazy cat men


Oh I thought you were the only guy around here


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

@Britt remember we don't only have cat ladies on the forum


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've found the list of participants to help people out:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ts-list-and-likes-and-dislikes-thread.407397/


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Come on @Britt use your detective skills


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Come on @Britt use your detective skills


Found someone called Belgy but I believe I had two different Secret Santa's. Who's the other one?


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Yay, you got it  the lovely Belgy was your Santa.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Does this mean I am an honorary cat lady now

I was indeed one of you Secret Santas @Britt


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Britt said:


> Oh I thought you were the only guy around here


Last time I looked I was definitely not a guy :Woot:Wideyed


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Matrod said:


> Last time I looked I was definitely not a guy :Woot:Wideyed










I knew it was a fake beard all along


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> Found someone called Belgy but I believe I had two different Secret Santa's. Who's the other one?


Yes! Our lovely crazy cat man Belgy aka Frankie  

Have you found the card on the outer packaging of the box? Your clue is in there to your other SS.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely to see all of these photos :Snaphappy - it's taken me two days to go through all of this thread  - and the fun guessing games have kept me entertained too. 
Well done on a fantastic SS this year - the generosity of the gifts is amazing :Cat


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol @Matrod I thought you were all woman too!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Last time I looked I was definitely not a guy :Woot:Wideyed


Oh I thought you were the guy that was supposed to join us for the PF get together in London last June


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Yes! Our lovely crazy cat man Belgy aka Frankie
> 
> Have you found the card on the outer packaging of the box? Your clue is in there to your other SS.


There was a card with the mention "To Britt and Pooh, have a lovely day. We hope you enjoy your SS 2015 presents. Love from your Pet Forum Secret Santa" ....
I double checked the red posta box that I got and there is no clue there either.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> Does this mean I am an honorary cat lady now
> 
> I was indeed one of you Secret Santas @Britt


You are one of us yes, though I think you get the title Crazy Cat Man in your very own right!!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I forgot to post a picture of my clue 







I hope my recipient liked the gifts I don't think they have posted yet!


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you thank you thank you. Cat Chat has honestly made my Christmas, and my SS's were so unbelievable generous. Rex is currently incredibly blissed out, and I am incredibly grateful. Need to work out how to upload all these photos now...
Box 1 had an adorable hampurr, a scratcher he's already shredding, his new favourite toy (the amazing feathery wand, he's nuts about it), loads and loads of treats, catnip and more, and the most beautiful silver cat necklace for me <3

Box 2 had the cutest vibrating bee, a play tunnel, food pouches, all sorts, and loads of gifts for me as well

I'll go into more detail and post pics asap, but just wanted to let you all know that I'm utterly over the moon


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> I forgot to post a picture of my clue
> View attachment 257252
> 
> I hope my recipient liked the gifts I don't think they have posted yet!


Have you worked out your clue?? If not then I think the easiest way would be to look for the name of a cat who might open boxes best left alone!! 

@Joy84 I'm sorry I'm drawing a blank with your pen!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Found the clue from my SS number two!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

M to the A = Matilda...
R to the Y = Rodney...

Why, is it that lovely chap @Matrod?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Now I just need to solve the mystery of who my other SS is... a stripey mouse and a spotty pen...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> M to the A = Matilda...
> R to the Y = Rodney...
> 
> Why, is it that lovely chap @Matrod?


Just snorted with laughter :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just snorted with laughter :Hilarious


And me!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> Now I just need to solve the mystery of who my other SS is... a stripey mouse and a spotty pen...


The stripeys and the spotty!!!!!! Someone springs to mind!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> M to the A = Matilda...
> R to the Y = Rodney...
> 
> Why, is it that lovely chap @Matrod?


Yep, that's me! Bagpuss does have something owing, two things for him arrived for him which I was going to send on to follow the box but unfortunately there was an incident with them involving a pair of aging moggies  & I didn't have time to replace them so once I get them I will send them on :Smuggrin


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just snorted with laughter :Hilarious


Me too! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Matrod said:


> Yep, that's me! Bagpuss does have something owing, two things for him arrived for him which I was going to send on to follow the box but unfortunately there was an incident with them involving a pair of aging moggies  & I didn't have time to replace them so once I get them I will send them on :Smuggrin


Aw don't worry!

Thanks @Matrod, Matilda and Rodney for the awesome gifts. Once again I'm overwhelmed with the kindness displayed by Cat Chatters during SS. 

Sorry I missed the clue at first, I'm a dozy mare! :Sorry

One more time: Bagpuss says 'thank you Santa!'


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> The stripeys and the spotty!!!!!! Someone springs to mind!


I feel like I know.... Just going to do a bit more detective work...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> Does this mean I am an honorary cat lady now
> 
> I was indeed one of you Secret Santas @Britt


Thank you for spoiling us, Mr Belgy


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Aw don't worry!
> 
> Thanks @Matrod, Matilda and Rodney for the awesome gifts. Once again I'm overwhelmed with the kindness displayed by Cat Chatters during SS.
> 
> ...


No I will send them on for him, I just hope they arrive when I'm at home so I can get them away from the buggars :Smuggrin


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Now I thought it was two spotties and one stripey, rather than the other way round... So @oliviarussian I don't know if I'm wrong or you deliberately said that to confuse me, or whether it was a typo....

But @Susan M are you Bagpuss's other SS?


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Britt said:


> Thank you for spoiling us, Mr Belgy


It's what Christmas is for, I hope you had a lovely time.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Aw don't worry!
> 
> Thanks @Matrod, Matilda and Rodney for the awesome gifts. Once again I'm overwhelmed with the kindness displayed by Cat Chatters during SS.
> 
> ...


I love Bagpuss, he's such a gorgeous cat, look at him


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Shoshannah awww look at Bagpuss' cute little mouth!! He's so gorgeous I just want to cuddle him!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> Now I thought it was two spotties and one stripey, rather than the other way round... So @oliviarussian I don't know if I'm wrong or you deliberately said that to confuse me, or whether it was a typo....
> 
> But @Susan M are you Bagpuss's other SS?


No just befuddlement!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Now I thought it was two spotties and one stripey, rather than the other way round... So @oliviarussian I don't know if I'm wrong or you deliberately said that to confuse me, or whether it was a typo....
> 
> But @Susan M are you Bagpuss's other SS?


I think you might be right


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Now I thought it was two spotties and one stripey, rather than the other way round... So @oliviarussian I don't know if I'm wrong or you deliberately said that to confuse me, or whether it was a typo....
> 
> But @Susan M are you Bagpuss's other SS?


Yaaaaaay!!  
Loved the pics of Bagpuss, glad you found the stocking you must have felt so cheated with the couple of presents before that 
I made the blanket (don't look too closely it's definitely not perfect!)


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Yaaaaaay!!
> Loved the pics of Bagpuss, glad you found the stocking you must have felt so cheated with the couple of presents before that
> I made the blanket (don't look too closely it's definitely not perfect!)


Ahhhh @Susan M thats where you are wrong, what makes it perfect is the love and care that went into making it :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> Ahhhh @Susan M thats where you are wrong, what makes it perfect is the love and care that went into making it :Shamefullyembarrased


Absolutely Auntie M!!! :Happy

I went back to have a look at the pics and I love Bag's blanket, if you've any more pics Susan pop them on the Purrjects thread!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Yaaaaaay!!
> Loved the pics of Bagpuss, glad you found the stocking you must have felt so cheated with the couple of presents before that
> I made the blanket (don't look too closely it's definitely not perfect!)


Thank you sooooo much @Susan M, Annelis, Orphelia and Belle for all our super gifts! I think the blanket is superb - Bagpuss was sleeping on it earlier but then he got up and moved a few inches up onto his old cushion instead lol!

Crumbs he's really looking daggers at me... he hates having his photo taken, he wouldn't get on very well at the HBs house lol!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> Ahhhh @Susan M thats where you are wrong, what makes it perfect is the love and care that went into making it :Shamefullyembarrased





JaimeandBree said:


> Absolutely Auntie M!!! :Happy
> 
> I went back to have a look at the pics and I love Bag's blanket, if you've any more pics Susan pop them on the Purrjects thread!!!


Aww thanks lovelies :Happy I enjoyed making it, there's nothing quite like personal things IMO. I shall pop over shortly!



Shoshannah said:


> Thank you sooooo much @Susan M, Annelis, Orphelia and Belle for all our super gifts! I think the blanket is superb - Bagpuss was sleeping on it earlier but then he got up and moved a few inches up onto his old cushion instead lol!
> 
> Crumbs he's really looking daggers at me... he hates having his photo taken, he wouldn't get on very well at the HBs house lol!
> 
> View attachment 257279


Aww bless him! He does not look best impressed about you taking a pic whilst he's trying to sleep


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Dear Aunty M @mudgekin look how comfy I am  I've eaten 2 whole saucers of food today and taken my pills like a good boy and now I is snoozin in the bestest place , nose bumps and whisker kisses love Oscar xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> There was a card with the mention "To Britt and Pooh, have a lovely day. We hope you enjoy your SS 2015 presents. Love from your Pet Forum Secret Santa" ....
> I double checked the red posta box that I got and there is no clue there either.


@Britt can you take a photo of the card


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Dear Aunty M @mudgekin look how comfy I am  I've eaten 2 whole saucers of food today and taken my pills like a good boy and now I is snoozin in the bestest place , nose bumps and whisker kisses love Oscar xxxxxxx
> View attachment 257313


Awwww, isn't he just gorgeous. I am so thrilled that he loves it. I debated and debated whether I should make the bed and whether it was daft. Even after I got the fabric I was still unsure.

Now I'm delighted that the gorgeous Oscar thinks I was right.

Skye said that her big Cousin Oscar looks as snug as a bug

Psst Oscar, my mum has wet stuffs leaking from her eyez. I have a cream bedz but nots az bigs and I gets into truble cuz I lickz it. 'S cumfy innit. Youz be gud takinz yoor medzine. Mum keepz theez things called pill pockets cuz I spitz pills out lol
Luv Skye


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I triple checked the first parcel that we got (a little brown one). There was an envelope but I looked everywhere here and cannot find the card, I'm upset. I will keep looking. Here a pic of the card I mentioned yesterday.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I triple checked the first parcel that we got (a little brown one). There was an envelope but I looked everywhere here and cannot find the card, I'm upset. I will keep looking. Here a pic of the card I mentioned yesterday.


@Britt your SS is a little Blue that she may have not put the card in the envelope.

Iv asked her if I can give you a little clue to help you out


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> @Britt your SS is a little Blue that she may have not put the card in the envelope.
> 
> Iv asked her if I can give you a little clue to help you out


A touch of genius from Elf @sarahecp there methinks.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@moggie14 a snugglepus and his new blanket 









Washing his hairy feet 
















It good to be the king


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@moggie14 a snugglepus and his new blanket 









Washing his hairy feet

















It good to be the king









. Oops duplicate post puss puss you spammer


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The postman left a note in the mailbox. There is a parcel waiting for me at the post office and apparently it comes from the UK. That's all I know so far. I can't go today but I will first thing tomorrow and I will tell you more


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw @idris I love the photos! So pleased Mischief likes his blanket, thanks for posting! :Happy
(sorry for late reply, the forum has not let me post all afternoon!) xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@idris Mischief is so handsome and proud! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted pictures of the boys opening their parcels. I still haven't got my camera back but hope a friend will take pictures on Saturday. I'll post as soon as possible.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

@Britt bronn thinks his treat ball is the best thing ever, I'm going to have to invest in far more treats!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm finally home and will be opening my box in a bit! Catching up a bit on the thread first though


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> @Britt bronn thinks his treat ball is the best thing ever, I'm going to have to invest in far more treats!


That keeps them busy and it's so funny to watch them push that ball around


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> @Britt your SS is a little Blue that she may have not put the card in the envelope.
> 
> Iv asked her if I can give you a little clue to help you out


Haha, that's already a clue. You said "her" ....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> Haha, that's already a clue. You said "her" ....


Read what Sarah said again carefully, the clue is in two of the words she used!!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Okay, so I posted that and then was too impatient to catch up and went downstairs with my carefully-kept-out-of-Flicka's-way parcel. I am now sat here at my computer grinning and giggling so much my face hurts while Flicka is sat in a new cat tent completely off her face on cat drugs 

I started off opening the box in the kitchen for the scissors and because it's warmer up there, but I moved down to the cellar (the cat room) as I soon realised that it was going to be An Event, and also the lighting/ decor down there was chosen for photos while my kitchen is a bit dark.

I took over 50 photos (phone ones for ease of multi tasking), so this is the narrowed down version!

Ooooh, presents









I'm not entirely sure what gave it away, but I *think* there might be some cat drugs in there









The order I opened them in was initially decided by which Flicka was rolling on top of/ licking the most haha.

Mmmm, wrapping paper


















Present (valerian cracker) or the wrapping paper the present was in?









The face (and tongue) of a not-at-all sober cat









All the presents! A pop up tent (the tent itself is on the right), the valerian cracker, a plague rat and springs (someone did good stalking hehe), a ribbony toy to go on the Flying Frenzy, a knitted squidgy toy with ribbons, a fluffy toy with feathers which makes bird noises, a loofah toy with catnip, a Kong cork/ feather ball with catnip, two catnip stars, and a foot spa kit for me! Super spoilt oh my!









I was going to open my present and put on my fluffy socks but at that point some sort of feline elephant invaded and decided she wanted the pink feathery toy




























..... Time for a little break









During which time I took this photo of the remains of the wrapping paper the cracker had been in LOL









Then to lick the cracker while making really gross slurping noises (note how soggy the end of the pink feather is at this point)









And then back to chewing up the paper that the cracker was wrapped in. Did you know that a tent is the perfect place to do this?









Take care when exiting the tent though because being high means you like to walk with your tail stuck up in the air, which basically means that where ever you walk, the tent goes too xD

This is the scene I left downstairs when I came back up to the computer to post 









This was the inside of my card with the clue









..... I'm guessing @popcornsmum ?! Thank you for the awesome presents! Opening my SS with Flicka was definitely one of my highlights of the whole Christmas period!

eta - Also I took some videos which are mostly Flicka being hyper and me giggling loudly in the background. So once I work out by what route to post them on here I'll do that for laughs.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Have you worked it out yet, @Britt ?

It might be worth considering where @sarahecp put capital letters when she gave you that clue.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Lovely photo's @Torin. Flicka really knows how to enjoy herself


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great photos @Torin , Flika seems to have had great JOY from her S S tabby santa xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Torin Nope not this tabby I'm afraid!! Hmmm another Tabby?!! Even I'm not sure! lol!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @Torin Nope not this tabby I'm afraid!! Hmmm another Tabby?!! Even I'm not sure! lol!


Damn, I'll have to think harder *ponders*


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Hmmmmm, having stalked the likes and dislikes threads for tabbies who have names beginning with P, is my SS @Joy84 and Phoebe?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Forester said:


> Have you worked it out yet, @Britt ?
> 
> It might be worth considering where @sarahecp put capital letters when she gave you that clue.


I thought so too but we have 2 Blues here, Bluecordelia and BlueBear


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Iv an idea which it might be.;


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Britt said:


> I thought so too but we have 2 Blues here, Bluecordelia and BlueBear


It might be worth checking out her use ( or non use  ) of an apostrophe. I think you're getting warmer.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Crunchie says thank you to @Pear for his scrunchy toy


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Citruspips aww look at Crunchie!!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Okay, videos are now online in various places 

First up is Flicka realising way before me that there were ample amounts of catdrugs present










This video is my absolute favourite

But this one is pretty hilarious too!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Lovely videos @Torin. My favourite is the first with Flicka illustrating her drug detection skills.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

She'd be a great sniffer cat!!!  @Torin


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful videos Torin, Flicka's having such a great time.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Flicka certainly looks as if she enjoyed her presents :Cat


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Forester said:


> It might be worth checking out her use ( or non use  ) of an apostrophe. I think you're getting warmer.


"your SS is a little Blue that she may have not put the card in the envelope". That's what she said ....
BlueBear-UK would have put a cute little blue bear as a clue I guess (since that's what she did for her recipient). That leaves me with Bluecordelia


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

and then she said . . . . . ..
Notice no apostrophe or even " e " for that matter.
Put that with Blue and who does that make you think of ?

Come on @Britt, you can do it!    

ETA Forgot to quote previous post as well as @sarahecp's


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> @Britt your SS is a little Blue that she may have not put the card in the envelope.
> 
> Iv asked her if I can give you a little clue to help you out


@Britt I think the sentence above is a clue too!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Charity said:


> *Iv *an idea which it might be.


@Britt Iv is a massive clue


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Have you worked out your clue?? If not then I think the easiest way would be to look for the name of a cat who might open boxes best left alone!!
> 
> @Joy84 I'm sorry I'm drawing a blank with your pen!


Yes I worked it out


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

@bluecordelia -- are you my first SS? Did you send the brown parcel?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

SS present that Pooh likes (while he doesn't like the flying frenzy)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well at last I can post some photos of our second secret santa!!!

We opened the simply masses of presents on Christmas morning and there were even more presents inside other!! We were so, so spoiled.

The HBs had the most gorgeous toy box which matches the kitchen along with a cube which they adore and a scratching sleigh too. Then they had some flying frenzy attachments which have been a big hit without even being attached lol!! A treat maze which will be a godsend in eeking out Grace's treats, some boinks which Holly has found fascinating and a fab disco ball.

Then we unwrapped some new outfits - I have wanted some shirts for the boys for ages - and a beautiful red dress for Holly - slightly concerned by Little H's reaction to it lol!!!

Then it was my turn. I had so many wonderful gifts, tea, chocolate, coasters, mug, dish, calendar, pen, socks - all my favourite things!!! Even Mr HB got a present and very pleased he was too.

Finally we had our clues which were the presents themselves...it didn't take long for me to work out they were Frank (sorry Frank from Gracie) a frog and mouse from Seb, and some Roman food so could only be our lovely @sarahecp. Thank you so so much my kind and wonderful friend. I feel so lucky to have stumbled across the forum and in the process found a best friend who happens to live in the next town!!!!

I also want to say a huge thank you to @slartibartfast for making the wonderful toys. They are exquisite and will be cherished.

Bear with us with the pics as there are lots of them!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

WOW!!!! What a lucky family you are! Beautiful outfits for beautiful cats! Little H you look especially beautiful!  What absolutely lovely presents!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We are very very lucky!!! Huck said he will say his thank you properly when Mum decides to get her act in gear and take him for a walk!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow great photos HB the HBs were very spoiled indeed!! I love the toybox, Holly looks a darling in her dress, and I can't wait to see the boys in their shirts!

LH you will need to stop letting mummy pop you in a dress!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious He does look rather pleased with though


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The toybox is so cool! Pooh has a playing cube like yours (I got it from SS last year).


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant photos! I especially love the cross dressing LH lol :Happy


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the pics! What lucky HB's all are, some amazing gifts! 
Little H looks pretty in the dress :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Lovely pictures @huckybuck !!!
I'm so happy they like their toys. Hope the smell isn't too bad...


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

The HB's have a fantastic haul from Santa. They've obviously all been very, very good this year.

Little H's expression wearing that dress is slightly concerning though.

Its good to see that Santa thought of Mr HB too.

Stunning photos, as always


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the new toy box and all the new outfits for the HB's especially little H, bless him lol, their stockings are gorgeous and their toys are brilliant , hope you had a lovely Christmas Clare xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> Lovely pictures @huckybuck !!!
> I'm so happy they like their toys. Hope the smell isn't too bad...


Is it wrong to say I like the smell lol!!!!

They are so well made SBF you are incredibly clever! They love all of them!!!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Is it wrong to say I like the smell lol!!!!
> 
> They are so well made SBF you are incredibly clever! They love all of them!!!


I'm used to the smell of valerian, Potter keeps his special elephant in our bed and there's about 300 grams of pure pharmaceutical grade valerian inside.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Well at last I can post some photos of our second secret santa!!!
> 
> We opened the simply masses of presents on Christmas morning and there were even more presents inside other!! We were so, so spoiled.
> 
> ...





huckybuck said:


> View attachment 257508
> View attachment 257509
> View attachment 257511
> View attachment 257512
> ...





huckybuck said:


> View attachment 257517
> View attachment 257518
> View attachment 257519
> View attachment 257520
> ...





huckybuck said:


> View attachment 257525
> View attachment 257526
> View attachment 257527
> View attachment 257528


Brilliant photos  

The dress fits yay! I'm so pleased  Look at Little H  the dress really does suits him 

Aww hun, you are my best friend and a very special to me  and you are all very welcome  It was a pleasure and I really enjoyed choosing presents for the HB's, you and your OH  I'm so pleased you all like your gifts as much as I enjoyed choosing them  xxx xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely lovely pics @huckybuck. I especially love the toy box, so much that I can feel an Annie Sloane project coming on


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Britt said:


> SS present that Pooh likes (while he doesn't like the flying frenzy)


I had a nightmare keeping my pair away from that. I am really pleased pooh likes it, was worried because he didn't like flying things.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't think I've every seen so many happy kitties as all the ones on here. We'll all need an HB toy box this year.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

gorgeous pics. That red dress is beautiful, no wonder LH wanted a go! And those hand made toys are fantastic


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Apologies again to my SS's for making you wait, we couldn't have Christmas and open our pressies without Seb. Now he's home and settled we opened our presents today. We had great fun and even Seb joined in a little bit too 

I am truly overwhelmed by the thoughtfulness and generosity from both of our SS's, I was in tears, made me feel quite emotional of how lovely you both are 

Our gift were just perfect, the boys love them and I love them too. Thank you so so much xxx xxx

I have taken soooo many photos   So please bear with me.

*Secret Santa Number 1  
Part 1*

These beautiful little stockings were made by our SS  We all enjoyed our after tea treats 









Seb had his last night 









Frank opens the card 









Look what it says inside  I wonder who that could be from?









What's in here then..... Is this for us?









Something smells nice 









Oooo kitty crack 









Big socks  









One for me!  









That does smell good  









To be continued ..........


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Secret Santa Number 1
Part 2 
*
Is this all for me 
*

















*
I like to lick things I do :Happy
*







*

I got lots of goodies 
*








*
Smells soooo good 
*








*
What's this then 
*








*
Wow! All this was in that stocking?
*







*

Balls 
*

















*
Mmmm Yeowww 
*









To be continued .....*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww wonderful to see Seb with his stocking presents xxxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> *Secret Santa Number 1
> Part 2
> *
> Is this all for me
> ...


These photos were definitely worth waiting for!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Secret Santa Number 1
Part 3
*
More Yeowww  
*








*
There's that ball again 
*








*
Oooo a ruffle  
*








*
Look, I've got a candy cane! 
*








*
Mmmm treeeeats :Joyful
*







*

I love a good boink!  
*








*
And I've got one too  
*








*
Shiney shiney  
*







*

A Christmas Pud, wonder if I'll find sixpence in here 
*







*

No sixpence! But it smells lush :Smuggrin 
*









To be continued .......
*


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Seb's like, "This is the best cage ever!! All my toys and treats are safe from the rest of 'em!"


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Secret Santa Number 1
Part 4 
*
This sleigh's great for relaxing on :Cat
*








*
We must have been really good for our SS to bring us all these great presents. We have a scratching sleigh, catnip bubbles, a really soft fleecy blanket, catnip candy canes, Yeowww fish, glow in the dark catnip balls, ping pong balls, shiney scrunchy balls, Boinks, Santa mouse, cat nip sack, Treats, a Christmas ruffle, a laser pen, catnip bananas, aqua bot, flying frenzy feathers, catnip Christmas pud and handbag, a sisal cow, a big bag of cat nip, one eyed cat nip buddy and 3 gorgeous stockings 

Thank you SS xxx xxx
*







*

And here's mine  









A beautiful cushion with gorgeous photos on of Frankie, Seb, Roman and Tim, I absolutley love it, when I unwrapped it I couldn't believe it, all my precious boys, I blubbed lots   some lovely kitty Santa socks and my favourite, dark chocolate, yummy! 









*Thank you so so much, I'm thrilled and delighted with with our presents, I love them so much and so do the boys xxx xxx

I think our SS is @popcornsmum  

We have the same beautiful little handmade stockings as Bluecordelia (did you make the lovely big stockings too?) 
And the hand writing in the Christmas card matches the writing in the lovely thank you card I received from you  xxx xxx
*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh the cushion!!!! It's stunning!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@sarahecp yep it is indeed  I have a slight confession in that whilst I did indeed hand sew the large stockings (pics can now go on the craft thread!!) I asked my mum to knit the mini ones because I can't knit well enough! I hope you and the kitties like all the gifts and Im so sorry I didn't realise Seb already had the ruffle elf collar! if you want to take it back to PAH hopefully they can swop it for something else! I really hope the pressies have cheered darling Seb up and it looks like it'll be a party in his cage!!  Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fabulous pics of the boys Sarah and wonderful to see Seb enjoying his presents! 

The cushion is just fab!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

popcornsmum said:


> @sarahecp yep it is indeed  I have a slight confession in that whilst I did indeed hand sew the large stockings (pics can now go on the craft thread!!) I asked my mum to knit the mini ones because I can't knit well enough! I hope you and the kitties like all the gifts and Im so sorry I didn't realise Seb already had the ruffle elf collar! if you want to take it back to PAH hopefully they can swop it for something else! I really hope the pressies have cheered darling Seb up and it looks like it'll be a party in his cage!!  Xxx


Aww thank you so much hun   we loved them  all of our presents were just perfect   I did think you'd made the large stockings, they are gorgeous, you are very talented and clever. I thought you'd made the little ones too. I loved your tradition of after tea treat, we will be doind that every year now  We will keep the ruffle, we are missing a few little pom poms so a new one will be ready to wear for next year  

Thanks again xxx xxx


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Is it wrong to say I like the smell lol!!!!


I went to the doctors this afternoon and had to apologise that I brought the smell of valerian (which as you know, I like) into her consult room, as I accidentally had put the wrong jumper on!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Fabulous photo's @sarahecp and well worth the wait  It is fantastic to see Seb opening his pressies!

That cushion amazing!! So thoughtful  xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Torin said:


> I went to the doctors this afternoon and had to apologise that I brought the smell of valerian (which as you know, I like) into her consult room, as I accidentally had put the wrong jumper on!


This made me laugh out loud hahahaha !!!


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> *Secret Santa Number 1
> Part 2
> *
> Is this all for me
> ...


@sarahecp Do you know where the catnip balls and the kicker are from please?

I bought some similar at a show a while back and need to get some more. I'm not sure where mine came from


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> I had a nightmare keeping my pair away from that. I am really pleased pooh likes it, was worried because he didn't like flying things.


He literally attacks that toy and since we usually play near the cat's meow, he starts it by accident and then jumps in the air, it's so funny! Thanks again for the presents, Belgy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Fabulous presents for all Sarah, its so lovely to see Seb enjoying them when you think back a week or so. Beautiful cushion and socks.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Still enjoying this thread immensly!
I wondered if everyone has now posted?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Britt said:


> @bluecordelia -- are you my first SS? Did you send the brown parcel?


Yes we are the Chrshire Cats. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Great to see Seb having fun on his lock down. The HBs again look fab. 
X
We are in tonight as we have NY shoots and fireworks. Hope everyone had s peaceful evening x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

jess91 said:


> @sarahecp Do you know where the catnip balls and the kicker are from please?
> 
> I bought some similar at a show a while back and need to get some more. I'm not sure where mine came from


All of those came from my little local pet shop who are so tiny they don't have a website but I'm sure other places sell them!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan having first go of his treat maze before Blue rips it to pieces to get to Dreamies. He is such s softie


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia oh bless Ivan, he is such a wonderful gentle boy! Blue reminds me of Popcorn!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan the invincible......First go of Ivan's bug on my bedroom floor.Big softie

Thank you SS. It will interesting to see how Blue reacts later xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @bluecordelia oh bless Ivan, he is such a wonderful gentle boy! Blue reminds me of Popcorn!!!


Blue makes me laugh. She is a monkey and maybe she n Popcorn are the same in that she loves lickelix!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@Shoshannah Mr B's missing pressies are on there way, as expected they arrived when I nipped out this morning & a certain little old lady was rolling on the package when I got home, I whipped it off her & put it on the chest of the drawers in the hall, 2 minutes later she was up there then knocked it off straight onto Rodney who leapt about 10 feet in the air all puffed up .

Anyway I hope Bagpuss enjoys them, I've popped a few extra bits in for him as well due to the lateness of it all


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> Ivan the invincible......First go of Ivan's bug on my bedroom floor.Big softie
> 
> Thank you SS. It will interesting to see how Blue reacts later xx
> View attachment 257663
> ...


Lol! We put our hexbugs in the catit ball track as they push the ball around! Popcorn isn't sure what to make of them but she's so intrigued she watches them like a hawk!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've got a hexbug as well, Matilda is fascinated by it, she has a toy I put it in & it goes round & round, Rodders finds it quite alarming!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> Still enjoying this thread immensly!
> I wondered if everyone has now posted?


We still need to post our SS number 2  been having trouble getting on here again today 



bluecordelia said:


> Ivan having first go of his treat maze before Blue rips it to pieces to get to Dreamies. He is such s softie
> View attachment 257661
> View attachment 257662


Blue sounds like Roman the Destroyer 



Matrod said:


> I've got a hexbug as well, Matilda is fascinated by it, she has a toy I put it in & it goes round & round, Rodders finds it quite alarming!


Ro loves his hexbugs  keeps him occupied for ages until they get stuck behind something and then he shouts the house down  Seb loves them too 

Frank is like Rodney and finds tgem alarming! Poor boy.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@sarahecp oh no I feel bad now! I had initially brought the boys hexbugs but read an old thread which I thought said they were scared of them so I took them back to the toy shop!!! Lol!  Oh well there's always next year!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

popcornsmum said:


> @sarahecp oh no I feel bad now! I had initially brought the boys hexbugs but read an old thread which I thought said they were scared of them so I took them back to the toy shop!!! Lol!  Oh well there's always next year!


Oh don't feel bad hun  oh bless you for taking them back xxx All 3 used to be petrified of them and then HB got the boys a couple earlier in the year and they loved them, apart from Frank.

You know how these cats like to change their minds


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well after I posted pics yesterday I suddenly realised there was yet ANOTHER gift from @sarahecp that I received and had forgotten to upload a photo of, as I had already put it in its perfect place on a chair in the lounge...a beautiful roses cushions that matches my decor perfectly!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That is really lovely


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And finally doing my duties today I took Grace and Huck out for a walk in their new checked shirts!!! We didn't stay out too long as it was a bit windy and chilly but i managed just a couple of pics..


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

As always they look gorg. X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@huckybuck the HB's look absolutley gorgeous in their little shirts :Kiss:Kiss

I'm just trying to upload my pics, having a few technical issues!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Lovely cushion! Oh Little H is loving his toy! And Huck and Grace look adorable in their little shirts! How sweet!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue 
Enjoying the maze and insect. She is more paws on than Iv.

We will crack open the purrs kicker tonight. Midnight will be a blurr for them


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> @huckybuck the HB's look absolutley gorgeous in their little shirts :Kiss:Kiss
> 
> I'm just trying to upload my pics, having a few technical issues!


It's been slow for me too


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dear Secret Santa (aka @huckybuck)

Thank you so much for our new toyz and treatz and our fluffy blank-it. Mum says sorry she hasn't put our picturez up but she has had an ed-ache and the spinny head fings so she has not been on the light box machine very much. We like that cos we get more hugz Luv from Milo and Suki.

xxxxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dearest Milo and Suki,
I am so so pleased you like everything!! It was a lot of fun choosing presents for you  and I can see you like the finer cat treats in life !!!!
Aunty HB does have one secret confession to make though..Suki's original stocking was a rather fetching pink colour as she had a temporary spinny head fing herself and for one awful moment thought Suki was a girl :Hilarious luckily Aunty J&B quickly reminded her and she was able to switch it before anyone realised :Happy
Hope Mummy feels a lot better soon!!! 
Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Dearest Milo and Suki,
> I am so so pleased you like everything!! It was a lot of fun choosing presents for you  and I can see you like the finer cat treats in life !!!!
> Aunty HB does have one secret confession to make though..Suki's original stocking was a rather fetching pink colour as she had a temporary spinny head fing herself and for one awful moment thought Suki was a girl :Hilarious luckily Aunty J&B quickly reminded her and she was able to switch it before anyone realised :Happy
> Hope Mummy feels a lot better soon!!!
> Lots of love xxxxxxx


Suki says " I ain't no chick!" :Jawdrop LOL Easy mistake to make with his name! We originally thought he was a girl till he got taken for his jabs and the vet pointed out his "additions"! His name had already stuck by then though
Thank you for going to the trouble of changing it, it's not like you didn't have enough going on!

I'm feeling a bit better thank you, have slept lots but not really partaken in any Christmas goodies booo:Bawling looking forward to making up for that xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

We've been spoilt again with our Secret Santa number 2  My dear friend Clare @huckybuck  Thank you so so much hun, we are delighted with our presents, so kind and thoughtful of you. The boys love them and I love them  I'm sure once Seb is on the mend he'll be getting full use of his pressies.

Thank you again xxx xxx

Ooo pressies 









Look, I've got a lovely furry bed 









Get your big butt outta MY bed!!!









And smelly sweets, quick pop one in 









Balls and Boinks!! And what's that? A fortune cookie 









What's that smell? Is it? It can't be! Yay!! Mum's gonna be gagging! 









It's sooooo good!!  









Frank having a good time 






To be continued .......


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww little Frank!!! Bless him!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The little Lambchops (and the big ones) are sad that their mum couldn't do Secret Santa this year but have asked if I can share this photo of their very own, new, sheepy bed, (courtesy of the wonderful people at Lazy Days of course)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw what a lovely pile of kittens, love it Lynn :Happy


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh @lymorelynn how adorable!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LOL at Roman!!! And so pleased Frank Likes his kicker!!!! Lovely to see him playing!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> The little Lambchops (and the big ones) are sad that their mum couldn't do Secret Santa this year but have asked if I can share this photo of their very own, new, sheepy bed, (courtesy of the wonderful people at Lazy Days of course)
> View attachment 257747


They're not so little lambchops anymore Lynn - lovely picture!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> We've been spoilt again with our Secret Santa number 2  My dear friend Clare @huckybuck  Thank you so so much hun, we are delighted with our presents, so kind and thoughtful of you. The boys love them and I love them  I'm sure once Seb is on the mend he'll be getting full use of his pressies.
> 
> Thank you again xxx xxx
> 
> ...


BC got mine that kicker, it is SO smelly but the oldies love it, Rodney & Frankie are quite alike I think, both a bit weird & love beating up a big toy . That's not gonna last long the way Frank's going at it :Smug


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> The little Lambchops (and the big ones) are sad that their mum couldn't do Secret Santa this year but have asked if I can share this photo of their very own, new, sheepy bed, (courtesy of the wonderful people at Lazy Days of course)
> View attachment 257747


They've grown so much  they look so sweet & cosy on their new bed :Cat


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> The little Lambchops (and the big ones) are sad that their mum couldn't do Secret Santa this year but have asked if I can share this photo of their very own, new, sheepy bed, (courtesy of the wonderful people at Lazy Days of course)
> View attachment 257747


OMG What a gorgeous photo Lynn!!!!! One for the wall I think!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I am loving those plague rats! And the cat confectionary i have not seen them before! Super idea!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Matrod said:


> @Shoshannah Mr B's missing pressies are on there way, as expected they arrived when I nipped out this morning & a certain little old lady was rolling on the package when I got home, I whipped it off her & put it on the chest of the drawers in the hall, 2 minutes later she was up there then knocked it off straight onto Rodney who leapt about 10 feet in the air all puffed up .
> 
> Anyway I hope Bagpuss enjoys them, I've popped a few extra bits in for him as well due to the lateness of it all


Thank you @Matrod, you are so kind!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving the video of Frankus @sarahecp he's giving that kicker a good going lol!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> The little Lambchops (and the big ones) are sad that their mum couldn't do Secret Santa this year but have asked if I can share this photo of their very own, new, sheepy bed, (courtesy of the wonderful people at Lazy Days of course)
> View attachment 257747


They are adorable!! So lovely to see them bundled up with the grown ups too!

Frank looks very happy with his stinky kicker  @sarahecp


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> The little Lambchops (and the big ones) are sad that their mum couldn't do Secret Santa this year but have asked if I can share this photo of their very own, new, sheepy bed, (courtesy of the wonderful people at Lazy Days of course)
> View attachment 257747


That is adorable definitely one for the wall!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> The little Lambchops (and the big ones) are sad that their mum couldn't do Secret Santa this year but have asked if I can share this photo of their very own, new, sheepy bed, (courtesy of the wonderful people at Lazy Days of course)
> View attachment 257747


What a gorgeous photo :Kiss:Kiss sooo adorable :Cat



Matrod said:


> BC got mine that kicker, it is SO smelly but the oldies love it, Rodney & Frankie are quite alike I think, both a bit weird & love beating up a big toy . That's not gonna last long the way Frank's going at it :Smug


It stinks to high heaven!!

They are very much alike  I didn't catch it on the video but he went and bopped Ro on the head after, wanted something bigger to beat up lol Ro got him back with a double bop to the head


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Secret Santa No.2
Part 2 
*
A big sack of catnip! My fave  
*








*
All this for me   
*








*
All this excitement is making me sleepy :Happy
*








*
Thank you Aunty HB  xxxx
*








*
I will dream of eating all these treats   









I think it's a strawberry mmmm and a bendy feather thingy  
*







*

I love feathers, ahh smelly sticks, are those treats?  









It's got my name on, it must be mine :Happy









This smells sooooo good  









To be continued .......


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Doesn't Seb look a contended boy 
And so pleased Ro likes his but of wood lol! Apparently if you wet it they like it even more..it's honeysuckle.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Secret Santa No.2 
Part 3 
*
Let me get that Boink!
*








*
In it goes  









We got lots of great presents from Aunty HB, thank you so much :Happy xxx xxx
Frank got a lovely furry bed, Seb got a furry tunnel and I got a water fountain, I promise I won't tip it over :Smuggrin I'm sure we will all share. Seb says he can't wait to be fixed so he can chase me through the tunnel  We got lots of smelly toys, confectionery, fortune cookies, felt balls, fruit, orange fish, a big ol catnip sack. Shiney scrunchy balls, Boinks, flying frenzy attachments, aqua bot, hex bugs, a bendy feather thingy, a honeysuckle wood with my name on and lots of treat for Seb 









*










*
And pressies for me  
A beautiful handmade crochet blanket in my favourite colour  a Maine Coon picture, socks, coffee, LED tealights and cat tealight holder, chocolates for OH and a beautiful necklace with what I'm sure is a Maine Coon cat.




























Thank you so so much Clare @huckybuck I love my presents  I'm delighted with mine and the boys gifts, thank you xxx xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Doesn't Seb look a contended boy
> And so pleased Ro likes his but of wood lol! Apparently if you wet it they like it even more..it's honeysuckle.


He does doesn't he, bless him  

I read the little leaflet that came with the honeysuckle, it says about wetting it and if you scratch it too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased they liked all their pressies and you too 

Can't wait to see Seb in his tunnel in the not too distant future xxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've heard about honeysuckle having a similar effect to catnip on cats, it certainly seems to work . What is it with Roman & putting things in water! :Smuggrin


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> I've heard about honeysuckle having a similar effect to catnip on cats, it certainly seems to work . What is it with Roman & putting things in water! :Smuggrin


He's obsessed


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Yes we are the Chrshire Cats. X


Thank you so much for all the presents, you made us very happy. Did you also send us the igloo bed via zooplus.nl? It looks so comfy


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gosh, I've been away for few days and had 10 pages to catch up with!



JaimeandBree said:


> Have you worked out your clue?? If not then I think the easiest way would be to look for the name of a cat who might open boxes best left alone!!
> 
> @Joy84 I'm sorry I'm drawing a blank with your pen!


@JaimeandBree seems like the pen wasn't a clue after all, just a great pressie 
It's been to Brussels with me so it's enjoying high life, if I can fit it in my backpack pack it might go to Costa Rica too 



Torin said:


> Okay, so I posted that and then was too impatient to catch up and went downstairs with my carefully-kept-out-of-Flicka's-way parcel. I am now sat here at my computer grinning and giggling so much my face hurts while Flicka is sat in a new cat tent completely off her face on cat drugs
> 
> I started off opening the box in the kitchen for the scissors and because it's warmer up there, but I moved down to the cellar (the cat room) as I soon realised that it was going to be An Event, and also the lighting/ decor down there was chosen for photos while my kitchen is a bit dark.
> 
> ...


@Torin , lovely pics! I'm glad Flicka enjoyed her presents!
I think you now know why I taped the whole box up, I didn't want the drug squad to get on it!



Torin said:


> Hmmmmm, having stalked the likes and dislikes threads for tabbies who have names beginning with P, is my SS @Joy84 and Phoebe?


Yup


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Britt said:


> Thank you so much for all the presents, you made us very happy. Did you also send us the igloo bed via zooplus.nl? It looks so comfy


Britt that was me that sent the bed, after 15 days post and your first parcel didn't arrive (it was meant to take 3 days) i thought it was lost and to avoid any disappointment i ordered this to ensure you were not let down. I hope Pooh enjoys the bed. Happy New Year


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> Britt that was me that sent the bed, after 15 days post and your first parcel didn't arrive (it was meant to take 3 days) i thought it was lost and to avoid any disappointment i ordered this to ensure you were not let down. I hope Pooh enjoys the bed. Happy New Year


Oh thank you belgy and a Happy New Year to you too  Belgian postal services can be tragically slow sometimes. I had no clue who had sent the bed. I contacted zooplus by mail asking them if I had placed an order that I didn't remember


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Britt said:


> Thank you so much for all the presents, you made us very happy. Did you also send us the igloo bed via zooplus.nl? It looks so comfy


Can't claim that one x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely relaxing morning at BC building site.
Blue slept on the bed all night next to me. She is getting very affectionate in the last few weeks. I think she is leaving the teen stage (thank god).

I had to laugh as I woke up with a zoom groom under my pillow and managed to get Iv during the early hours as he had a high up burr which he had decided he didn't want removing. 

Hope everyone has a quiet peaceful day. X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Can't claim that one x


Belgy sent it 
I unwrapped everything when I got back from London last Saturday and got it all mixed up. All I know is that I got very tasty tea, shortbread biscuits, toys, HiLife treats and turkey Dreamies for my Pooh. And a refillable Kong mouse with catnip that he really likes not to mention the laser that drives him crazy. So a big thank you @bluecordelia and @Belgy for making us happy in difficult times.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Britt 
Glad you liked the stuff. There was meant to be a Cheshire Cat postcard in the address envelope.

Hope to see you at Edinburgh x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> @Britt
> Glad you liked the stuff. There was meant to be a Cheshire Cat postcard in the address envelope.
> 
> Hope to see you at Edinburgh x


Is that the card? I got a lot of Christmas card but this postcard isn't signed or anything ... I guess I put it with the others without paying attention and I have no idea what a Cheshire Cat is


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Britt 
Yes it was the clue.
The Cheshire Cat is from Lewis Carrolls books and we live in Cheshire not far from Daresbury where Carroll lived as a child. 
The cat disappeared and is famous for saying "we are all mad here". The biscuits were another hint as they are another character.

I thinks Carroll was probably high as a kite when he got the ideas. Sorry it was a bit obscure x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> @Britt
> Yes it was the clue.
> The Cheshire Cat is from Lewis Carrolls books and we live in Cheshire not far from Daresbury where Carroll lived as a child.
> The cat disappeared and is famous for saying "we are all mad here". The biscuits were another hint as they are another character.
> ...


No need to be sorry. I'd love to read Lewis Carrolls's books. I didn't know what a Cheshire Cat was. I learnt something today 

Thanks again for the presents. I'm gonna get a frame for the postcard because it is a nice drawing and I love everything that is cat related x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I love you stinky pig! @JaimeandBree


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

@bluecordelia How does it look in its frame?
View attachment 257924


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I love you stinky pig! @JaimeandBree
> 
> View attachment 257914
> 
> ...


Awwww bless!!!!:Kiss


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

In my (late) search for clues I checked the cool tea box that I got from SS and guess what I found ... the Cheshire Cat!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> View attachment 257925
> @bluecordelia How does it look in its frame?
> View attachment 257924


That looks fabulous!!!!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree, Britt, it looks fabulous


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Drugged up Rodney after a sesh with his stinky toy 









@Britt the card in the frame looks great :Cat


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Britt that looks fab! 

Oh bless handsome Rodney with your stinky toy!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We had another parcel today, containing some more gifts for Bagpuss. @Matrod I assume? :Joyful

We haven't opened them yet - I am just sitting down to eat for the first time today (work was absolutely crazy!), so we'll open them in a bit and I'll post some pics.

Thank you!  xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> We had another parcel today, containing some more gifts for Bagpuss. @Matrod I assume? :Joyful
> 
> We haven't opened them yet - I am just sitting down to eat for the first time today (work was absolutely crazy!), so we'll open them in a bit and I'll post some pics.
> 
> Thank you!  xxx


Yes it was me, I totally forgot to put a note in it! I realised after I posted it


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

To my lovely SS's, @Matrod and @Susan M - I know this is cheeky but would it be okay for me to take three or four of the many toys Bagpuss received down to my mum's for her cats? She has an oldie (Poppy, Orange Cat's sister) who would most likely ignore them, but the two two-year-olds Peanut and Lilith would love them, as would the kittens (Squeaky Biscuit and Dotty). I'm only talking about a few of the little toys such as the balls and fluffy mice; I will not and would never give away anything personal to Bagpuss! No worries if not, just say 'no they're for Bagpuss and Bagpuss alone!' and I shan't take any!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

And here are the rest of his gifts from @Matrod, thank you again lovey! 

He's not going to be bored until next Christmas, surely! 



















A stinky surprise! :Stinkyfeet





































Omnomnomnom!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> To my lovely SS's, @Matrod and @Susan M - I know this is cheeky but would it be okay for me to take three or four of the many toys Bagpuss received down to my mum's for her cats? She has an oldie (Poppy, Orange Cat's sister) who would most likely ignore them, but the two two-year-olds Peanut and Lilith would love them, as would the kittens (Squeaky Biscuit and Dotty). I'm only talking about a few of the little toys such as the balls and fluffy mice; I will not and would never give away anything personal to Bagpuss! No worries if not, just say 'no they're for Bagpuss and Bagpuss alone!' and I shan't take any!


 Of course! Sharing is caring  A little bonus to spread the Christmas cheer


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> To my lovely SS's, @Matrod and @Susan M - I know this is cheeky but would it be okay for me to take three or four of the many toys Bagpuss received down to my mum's for her cats? She has an oldie (Poppy, Orange Cat's sister) who would most likely ignore them, but the two two-year-olds Peanut and Lilith would love them, as would the kittens (Squeaky Biscuit and Dotty). I'm only talking about a few of the little toys such as the balls and fluffy mice; I will not and would never give away anything personal to Bagpuss! No worries if not, just say 'no they're for Bagpuss and Bagpuss alone!' and I shan't take any!


I don't mind at all, don't be so sure about the oldie not being interested though . Hope Bagpuss likes his stinky toys & treats, I apologise for the stench  :Smuggrin


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Rex found where I was hiding the bags of treats today and ripped one of them open. Fair to say he likes them  I admire his restraint only destroying one bag


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You are both so lovely!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Britt said:


> View attachment 257925
> @bluecordelia How does it look in its frame?
> View attachment 257924


It looks fab. Thought I was losing my marbles and hadn't put it in x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Last night Popcorn had a session with the little catnip pillow @Chillicat got us in our SS! Here is the YT video (excuse the Xmas pressies in the background we are having a major lack of storage issues!)


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> It looks fab. Thought I was losing my marbles and hadn't put it in x


It's my fault. I had put it with all the Christmas cards. I really love the tea by the way and I will keep the box for sure, it looks great next to the framed postcard


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So at last with apologies here are Piper and Timothy opening their parcels:Cat

Really want to thank our SS for all the gifts both for me and the cats.

Piper has black nose


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> So at last with apologies here are Piper and Timothy opening their parcels:Cat
> 
> Really want to thank our SS for all the gifts both for me and the cats.
> 
> Piper has black nose


Do you know who your SS is????

It's so lovely to see the thread still going on into the New Year and the pleasure it's brought to so many PF cats!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

cava14 una said:


> So at last with apologies here are Piper and Timothy opening their parcels:Cat
> 
> Really want to thank our SS for all the gifts both for me and the cats.
> 
> Piper has black nose


I love how Timothy is having a good old rummage in the box!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> It's so lovely to see the thread still going on into the New Year and the pleasure it's brought to so many PF cats!!


It just goes to show what a fantastic job you @huckybuck and Elf @sarahecp did in organising it.

If I'm honest, PF SS was the best fun I had over Christmas.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Tipsy is still loving her feather wand. I had family round for new year and Tipsy decided that rather than hide upstairs she would stay downstairs and be sociable on the condition people played with her with the feather wand


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I think my SS may be Daisysmama?? 

Just had a proper look at my cat scarf and it's gorgeous. I got a silver cat brooch from a fr ie nd which will fasten it nicely!!.

Timothy and Piper both love the flying frnzy feather wand. We have had a few near collisions and a few back flips :Jawdrop


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> I think my SS may be Daisysmama??
> 
> Just had a proper look at my cat scarf and it's gorgeous. I got a silver cat brooch from a fr ie nd which will fasten it nicely!!.
> 
> Timothy and Piper both love the flying frnzy feather wand. We have had a few near collisions and a few back flips :Jawdrop


no my lovely, not me


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

daisysmama said:


> no my lovely, not me


Ooooo @cava14 una a mystery did you get a clue?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BumbleB said:


> Thank you thank you thank you. Cat Chat has honestly made my Christmas, and my SS's were so unbelievable generous. Rex is currently incredibly blissed out, and I am incredibly grateful. Need to work out how to upload all these photos now...
> Box 1 had an adorable hampurr, a scratcher he's already shredding, his new favourite toy (the amazing feathery wand, he's nuts about it), loads and loads of treats, catnip and more, and the most beautiful silver cat necklace for me <3
> 
> Box 2 had the cutest vibrating bee, a play tunnel, food pouches, all sorts, and loads of gifts for me as well
> ...


Any more pics @BumbleB and do you know who your SS is?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Citruspips said:


> Ooooo @cava14 una a mystery did you get a clue?


I did but obviously I got it wrongToo stubborn to ask for help yet I'll have another go at it. Got an idea:Cat


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

JTK79 with cat called Poppy?


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

cava14 una said:


> JTK79 with cat called Poppy?


 Yes it was me! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and a happy new year  The photos were lovely x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Had a wonderful Christmas thank you hope you did too. Tim and Pip love the motorised cockroach!!!! We were playing with it tonight. Paddling pool I had never seen before that's a success too they love water all their toy mice are soggy from being dropped in water dish so this is ideal for them


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

cava14 una said:


> Had a wonderful Christmas thank you hope you did too. Tim and Pip love the motorised cockroach!!!! We were playing with it tonight. Paddling pool I had never seen before that's a success too they love water all their toy mice are soggy from being dropped in water dish so this is ideal for them


Yes thank you  Aww I thought they would enjoy the kitty lake as you said they liked the water!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> @Torin , lovely pics! I'm glad Flicka enjoyed her presents!
> I think you now know why I taped the whole box up, I didn't want the drug squad to get on it!


Sorry for the slow reply - been ill - but yes! It makes complete sense now  I got a load of used-but-clean paper napkins after christmas that had been used as wrapping for small presents, with the intention of giving them to my various rodents for coloured nesting material. However I've nabbed a bunch for Flicka in that I've wrapped the valerian cracker up in a couple so that she can have more fun with smell-infused paper hehe.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just wondered if @bluecordelia and @catgeoffrey received their original SS parcels in the end? I was told that they were posted on 23rd December so probably wouldn't have arrived until after Christmas?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just found out that the postman couldn't deliver a parcel as there was a problem with the stamps. I will ring the local sorting office tomorrow. Please accept my apologies as the card was put in a pile of builders receipts and with all the mess and christmas stuff the message was lost. 

I didn't know to look out as we got extras from secret secret Santas. I feel awful if it is me.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I have just found out that the postman couldn't deliver a parcel as there was a problem with the stamps. I will ring the local sorting office tomorrow. Please accept my apologies as the card was put in a pile of builders receipts and with all the mess and christmas stuff the message was lost.
> I didn't know to look out as we got extras from secret secret Santas. I feel awful if it is me.


It's not your fault at all @bluecordelia from what I gather it was sent literally just before Christmas and most likely wouldn't have arrived before the day. Also if there is an issue with stamps it sounds as if someone didn't put on correct postage and it's not fair that you should be paying the difference (and fee).

It would be interesting to know if @catgeoffrey received hers as they were both the same Santa.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The card doesn't say my first name specifically but everything we were expecting that we had ordered has arrived. I am guessing it is SS. 

I am sorry someone went to the trouble and I didn't realise it was sat at the sorting office

Let me try to get it and I will update. X.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Can @huckybuck or @sarahecp please tell me who Phoebe's SS was?

BTW, I just got back from Costa Rica and the cat pen was there with me


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Can @huckybuck or @sarahecp please tell me who Phoebe's SS was?
> 
> BTW, I just got back from Costa Rica and the cat pen was there with me


Hope you had a lovely holiday 

I'll give you a couple of little clues 

Did you watch Rainbow as a kid? Think about the characters 

Orange and silver


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel awful. I have been to the post office today. They couldn't locate the item. There was outstanding postage. I am not actually sure what the item was and no one is missing any deliveries. 
I am so sorry and can not feel terrible if someone has sent something and not received my thanks. 

I will give the equivalent cost to a local animal charity as Ivan's rescue is not currently open. We have CP or WAW.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw @bluecordelia it doesn't sound like it's your fault hun. Don't worry.
There must be a SS participant who is still waiting for confirmation of receipt from their 'victim' - it would help if that person comes forward. It would be nice to close this thread on a happy note


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If @catgeoffrey could confirm receipt we would have a better idea as they were supposedly posted at the same time.

It really isn't your fault at all @bluecordelia if the parcels were posted when I was notified it was very overdue. Also you shouldn't be expected to pay extra postage for someone not putting enough on in the first place!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

On a happy note, I was on the dreaded FB just before and Ivan's rescue is back up running from February in St Helens. 

They are having some new pens and the lovely Penny's daughter is taking more of the day to day roles over.

I will again have a boot of stuff building up to take.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday
> 
> I'll give you a couple of little clues
> 
> ...


Thanks @sarahecp , You've just confused me further 
I had no idea what "Rainbow" was as I wasn't a kid in England ...
Googled it and saw there was a character called Zippy, got very excited but it had no connection with orange and silver so scrolled down and saw another character called Geoffrey!
Now, Geoffrey & Ruxpin match the orange and silver so I'll go for @catgeoffrey 

ETA: The holiday was fab, thank you!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Thanks @sarahecp , You've just confused me further
> I had no idea what "Rainbow" was as I wasn't a kid in England ...
> Googled it and saw there was a character called Zippy, got very excited but it had no connection with orange and silver so scrolled down and saw another character called Geoffrey!
> Now, Geoffrey & Ruxpin match the orange and silver so I'll go for @catgeoffrey
> ...


Yay!! You got it  

Glad you had a fab holiday


----------

